# Gearscore ist nicht alles



## Tacko1990 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo, =)

wie der Titel des Threads schon sagt ist GS und DPS nicht alles im Spiel.
Heute Früh hab ich als Healer eine RndGrp gesucht und nach 5min war diese auch zusammengestellt.
Es ging in die Grube von Saron und unser Tank war ein Druide. Er hatte knappe 28k Life und einen Gearscore von ganzen 3,2k.
Um es kurz zu machen. Wir sind 4mal gewiped aber haben die Ini trotzdem geschafft. Zwischendruch ist der Hexer geleavt,
weil er der Meinung war das wir die Ini mit dem Tank eh nie schaffen werden. Aber wir habens geschafft.
Mit dem Thread will ich nur noch mal erinnern das WoW nicht nur stupides Equipfarmen ist und eigentlich Spaß machen soll und den ganzen 
Flamern alá "lfm 4 ***** gs mind. 5,6k!!! /w me" sagen, ihr habt den Sinn von SPIEL nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Auf dem Bild die Hp sind in Normalform man kann sich ja ausrechen was das in Bär macht.


----------



## Natar (16. Februar 2010)

du hast mein leben verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: ok ist hero, respekt für das überstehen der mobgruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycokain (16. Februar 2010)

Dann warst du aber wohl en guter Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist Gearscore nicht alles, eigentlich isses garnixx.... Darf mich auch andauernd aufregen ab diesen Gearscore Spammer!
Aber mit der Anzahl an Life ist Grube halt schon heftig, spiele selber nen Tank der es grad mal auf knapp 32k HP bringt und da kommt
zum Teil von den letzten Mob-Gruppen halt schon immens Schaden rein......

Und ohne dich Flamen zu wollen, aber ich bin sicher das es hier schon sehr viele Threads über dieses Thema gibt.....


Grüsse Psycokain


----------



## Tacko1990 (16. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weis un ich muss zugeben von nem guten Healer bin ich weit entfernt... un dasses viel dazu gibt weis ich auch xD aber es musste einfach ma sein =P


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich kanns langsam echt nimmer lesen.
1.) Wenn du 5er Inis gehst, juckt es keinen Menschen, welchen GS du hast. Dafür sind 5er Inis da, um seinen GS auf ein annehmbares zu bringen. Und mit GS meine ich das Equipment und nicht ne Nummer unterm Equip. Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer.
2.) Für Random Raids wird es nachwievor der Fall sein, dass Gearscore genutzt wird, ganz einfach weil es damit einfacherer ist, unter blöden Umständen 24 Luete aus 100 rauszufiltern (mir ist klar, welche Nachteile GS mit sich bringt).

Ich vertehe es nicht, du gehst in ne 5er Ini (!!!) und meinst dann GS und dps ist nicht alles!? Du weisst aber schon, dass JEDE 5er Ini mit einem Heiler und einem Tank ohne DDs machbar ist, dauert halt nur. Und du scherst hier Birnen und Äpfel über einen Kamm. Steh mal als Tank mit schlechtem Equip in ICC, wirst nicht lange stehen. Und bei Tanks ist es definitv so, höherer GS --> besseres Item --> bessers Equip. Aus Sicht der DDs verstehe ich die Wut über GS, da meine Hexe selbst teils im Itelmlevel niedrigere Sachen hat, die jedoch im höheren Itemlevel nicht besser werden.
Ich befürworte hier keinesfalls GS als DAS Ding, aber zur zB Tanksuche hilft es schon ganz gut.


----------



## Paladom (16. Februar 2010)

Worauf er hinaus will, ist wohl eher die Tatsache, dass es keinen mehr interessiert, wie "gut" jemand ist. Es ist nichtmehr unbedingt maßgeblich, welche Klassen nun mitkommen. 

5er Instanzen hin oder her. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, als noch die Kopfnuss des Schurken und die Eisfalle des Jägers unabdingbar waren. Und darum gehts. Fast jede Trashgruppe verlangte nach einer eigenen Taktik.
Heute wird einfach nur fett DPS gefordert und gut ist.

Mein Vorredner meinte, dass die 5er Inis zum Abfarmen sind und bei den Raids halt ein gewisser Score gefragt ist. Aber warum? Warum die Inis nicht auch auf ein Niveau heben, welche irgendwelche Fähigkeiten mancher Klassen fordern? Weil 5er Inis zum Equip farmen sind? Hmm, dann hätte auch eine gereicht. 

Aber der Nerv auf die Inis und deren Bosse wurden hier nun schon zu genüge diskutiert.


----------



## Dreidan (16. Februar 2010)

Es gibt auch Spieler, die keinen Spaß daran haben 4x in einer Hero Instanz zu whipen oder 2 Minuten vor jeder Mobgruppe rumstehen zu müssen bevor der Tank sich endlich mal zum Pull entschließt. Ja natürlich sind das die Leute mit entsprechendem Equipstand, die einfach mal zum Spaß oder zum Farmen von Verzauberkunstmaterial in die Ini gehen. 
Jetz könnte man sagen die sollen das doch mit der Gilde machen, dazu gehören aber eben auch immer die 4 anderen benötigten Spieler. Die müssen ja nicht immer Lust haben oder online sein. Also zack Dungeonfinder Gruppe suchen und los gehts.

Für sich betrachtet sind diese unterschiedlichen Spielergruppen ja kein Problem, Konflikte entstehen immer genau da wo diese in einer Inigruppe aufeinandertreffen. Wenn ich mal mit frischen 80ern in eine Herogruppe komme dann ziehe ich es trotzdem durch und freue mich über meine 5,5k DPS, die ich dank Schurkenhandel auch sofort raushauen kann. Dann weiß ich auch, die Mobs stehen nicht lange und es geht relativ zügig durch. Allerdings gibt es auch genug Spieler die halt sofort flamen wenn es ihnen zu langsam geht.


----------



## Saladarxyz (16. Februar 2010)

naja ich muss dir sagen
die kombi gs und dps sagt alles aus was du wissen musst
alleine sind die auch unwichtig als beispiel
char xy gs von 5500 2kdps ( ich würde dan denken ebay char oder der kleine bruder zockt grade^^)
und dps sagt alleine auch nicht wirklich viel aus weil es ja meistens an der gruppen zusammen stellung liegt (ob man jetzt kampfrausch hat oder net ...)

aber zusammen sind sie perfekt
gs von 5000 7k dps ( der typ/frau hat ahnung von der klasse)


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2010)

Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen, danke!!!

Endlich muss ich nicht mehr nach Gearscore die Leute suchen


----------



## ZuranOrb (16. Februar 2010)

Tacko1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, =)
> 
> "Wir sind 4mal gewiped aber"
> 
> "das WoW nicht nur stupides Equipfarmen ist und eigentlich Spaß machen soll und den ganzen "



whipen macht dir also Spaß.. na dann HF bob (und stell dich wieder Tralala-Mitte zu den "equip check noobs" die kein armory bedienen können)


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Sry, Paladom, aber als DD kriegst du ja eigtl ausser den Toden nicht das Problem der lowen Tanks mit.
Ich sag dir mal ein Beispiel: Als ich damals 80 wurde bin ich mit meinem SaranonitSet ned in die höchstbeste Hero gesprungen, um zu tanken. Ich bin mit frischen 80 die ersten Tage ausschliesslich in Inis wie Burg, Nexus, Violette, Azjol hero gewesen. Erst mit erhalten der Dropps aus den Inis habe ich mich in höhere heros getraut. Wie ist es heute, Tank wird frische 80 und erwartet direkt in ICC als MT mitzudürfen. Weiter muss ichs garned ausführen^^
Und ja, ich kenn auch noch die Zeiten, in denen ich fröhlich banishen durfte^^


----------



## Tacko1990 (16. Februar 2010)

Auf solche Comments wie "4mal wipen hät ich kenn bock...bla bla bla" wollt ich hinaus...
Ich bin keiner von denen die sagen früher war alles besser... auch früher gab es solche 
Leute aber das war die minderheit. Man hatte einfach spaß am Spiel un egal wie
oft man gewiped is... Spaß darum gehts doch un net um ohhhh lol du bob stell dich in die 
tralala mitte un bla...


----------



## Ishah (16. Februar 2010)

Sag mal, benutzt du wirklich f8 oder hast du das nur so zum spaß belegt?
Wenn ja, wie lange sind denn bitte deine finger? oO


----------



## Paladom (16. Februar 2010)

@ Tschambalaia

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich finde es auch nicht gerade passend, wenn ein frischer 80er die random heros mitgehen muss. Gildenintern ok, aber mit fremden ist es frech und dreist. Habe es auch schon erlebt, dass jemand seine Waffe in einer Randomhero skillen wollte und deshalb mal gerade 700 dps gemacht hat.

Trotzdem fände ich es besser, wenn es auch fordernde 5er Inis geben würde und nicht nur Inis, in denen man sich mal eben fix die Marken für Equip für Raids zusammenfarmen kann.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> . Und bei Tanks ist es definitv so, höherer GS --> besseres Item --> bessers Equip. Aus Sicht der DDs verstehe ich die Wut über GS, da meine Hexe selbst teils im Itelmlevel niedrigere Sachen hat, die jedoch im höheren Itemlevel nicht besser werden.
> Ich befürworte hier keinesfalls GS als DAS Ding, aber zur zB Tanksuche hilft es schon ganz gut.




höhen GS -> besseres Equip --> falsch gesockelt , falsch gestanden WIPE = Tod durch Dummheit aber sein GS war guuuuuuut
und bitte net so kommen ja aber wenn er gs von 5.X k dröfflelelele hat dann kann er nru gut sein ... alles bullshit, dann hat er sich das tank equipt erleecht als heiler oder 5. Rad am DDwagen ..und dann hast so ein Vollpfostentank mit 5.8k gs im Raid aber keine Ahnung von der Mechanik ,,,


----------



## dragonfire1803 (16. Februar 2010)

Also der GS bietet schonmal eine gewisse Hausnummer was das Equip angeht. Mir ist bewusst das für die Raids ein gewisses Equip benötigt wird um zum einen die nötigen dps liefern zu können das der Bosse vor dem enrage down geht und das die Tanks und Heiler auch dagegen halten können. Man wird mit einem 28k Tank bei Fauldarm mit noch soviel skill keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Von daher ist die Anforderung nach einem GS nicht sonderlich schlecht.
Problematisch wirds wenn halt astronomisch hohe Anforderungen gestellt werden oder wenn andere anfangen damit zu prollen und zu beleidigen. Wenns also heißt "lfm für PDK10 min GS 5,5k" oder sowas. Sry aber macht man sich mit sowas nicht etwas lächerlich? Genauso dieses gequatsche "lol diese blöden 2k dps gimps" oder "diese 28k nappel Tanks". Als wenn die ganzen 80er mit einem GS von 5,5k geboren wurden und fast per skillung mit Augenzu 10k dps machen. ich meine 30k life hatten in Ulduar die Tanks gehabt sind das heute die Nappels?
Natürlich gibt es Fälle wo ein DD trotz einem hohen GS von 5k trotzdem nur 1,5k dps machen und das ist dann auch schon recht hart. Aber es gibt auch Chars die erst lvl 80 geworden sind, die können einfach noch keine 5k fahren, werden aber aus den Heros ausgeschlossen weil der GS zu niedrig ist bzw weil man nicht genug dps macht. Habe ähnliches selbst mehrfach miterlebt. Mit meinem Krieger vor vielen Monaten (relativ frisch 80 geworden) machte in einer HdS Hero 2k dps - sry aber das ist zuwenig dps und schon war ich draussen aus der Gruppe - hmm aha^^
Selbe Wirkungsstätte vor etwa 4 Wochen mit meinem Heilpala - lol gs 4,5k? und schon war ich wieder draussen - hmm aha^^ ich heile PDK10, 25 und ICC aber für HdS reicht mein Equip nicht?
Bei Vorfällen dieser Art stärkt sich natürlich die Front gegen gs.


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Super PePe und wenn morgen Weihnachten auf Ostern fällt und Ostern an Sylvester ist und Freinacht am Tag der Deutschen Einheit gefeiert wird, dann ist wohl die totale Katastrophe? Deine Beispiele sind immer so hart dahergezogen, unter 1 Millionen wirst du wahrscheinlich an einer Hand abzählbar Tanks finden, die mit einem GS von 5.8k das Equip erleecht haben. Ich dreh mal dein Beispiel um: Gut gestanden --> gut gesockelt --> zu wenig Avoid --> zu wenig Hp --> one Hit beim ersten Boss.
Und weiter geh ich auf dich nicht ein, weil du nichts konstruktives schreibst, da dies Sachen sind, die bekannt sind, die du erwähnst.


----------



## Bitialis (16. Februar 2010)

Naja des mit dem Gearscore find ich iwie auch nicht die beste Lösung..
Ich hab vor ca. nem Jahr aufgehört aktiv WoW zu zocken..
Ich hab immer wieder Phasen wo ich echt bock habe.. Dann Log ich mich mal ein und such nach ner Rnd-Grp oder sonstiges, aber immer wird gesagt "Sorry aber dein EQ reicht einfach nicht.." Sogar für Heros scheißen die schon rum..
Und genau auf diese Art werd ich mti sicherheit nie wieder so richtig meinen Spaß an WoW haben..
Naja ich denk ich kann jetz noch bis Cataclysm warten ohne Entzugserscheinungen zu bekommen..
Wenns eh wieder ans Leveln geht, is des EQ ja dann wieder irrelevant am Anfang.. Und da ich immernoch in einer der besseren Gilden vom Server drin bin sollte vorallem der Anschluss wieder gegeben sein..

Weiß nur nicht wie sich die ganzen Gearscore-"Spackos" des Vorstellen..
Wie soll ich nach einem Jahr WoW-Abstinenz bitte T9 oder was es auch jetz schon alles gibt (hab ka.. das ging mir in letzter Zeit wirklich alles zu Flott) bekommen? Wenn mich keiner mit meinen T7.5 iwohin mitnimmt..


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Bitte versuch es erst gar nicht mir meine Beispiele um zu drehen:
wenn er gut steht und *gut gesockelt* hat, wie kann er dann bitte wenn er icc rdy ist zu wenig hp und avoid haben? 
Verstehst du überhaupt das Beispiel oder ziehst dich jetzt an der 5.8 hoch? Um dir etwas zu helfen dann sind es 5.4 ... kommst du nun mit dem Beispiel klar?


----------



## Irongun (16. Februar 2010)

Lieber Thread-eröffner,

Ich kann dir davon ein Lied singen.

Aufgrund von absolutem Tank-Mangel wurde ich letztens in ICC 10er Ruffarmen mitgenommen, hat wunderbar geklappt selbst nachm Maintankkill habe ich die Mobgruppe übernommen und alle (ok es war einer) der auf mir rumgehackt hatte wurde von der Gruppe zusammengeschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls gestern PDK10er mitgetankt, klar war ich nur Second aber mit meinem Gear von (hab das Addon gar net - wurde mir aber genannt) 4,4 k habe ich wunderbar alles mitgetankt. Selbst beim Anub als unser MT down war, Spott drauf und schon lag er....... OHNE EINEN EINZIGEN WIPE!!

GS = Gayscore, je pinker deine Aurüstung umso länger isser!!

Also ich sags wies ist, ich als Krieger Tank habe meiner Meinung nach auch ein bisschen Skill am Start und bis jetzt alle Anforderungen die ich mir selber stelle habe ich auch mit Bravour gemeistert.

Klar haben mich auch schon Grp abgelehnt aber das ist mir relativ gleich.... ich werde einen Teufel tun und mich dem System anpassen

So far, GS ist das Unwort des Jahres 2009 und 2010.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foernjotr (16. Februar 2010)

Tacko1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, =)
> 
> wie der Titel des Threads schon sagt ist GS und DPS nicht alles im Spiel.
> Heute Früh hab ich als Healer eine RndGrp gesucht und nach 5min war diese auch zusammengestellt.
> ...



Unterschreibe ich sofort! :-)

Anbei möchte ich auch nochmal anmerken, dass zu BC Zeiten eine koreanische Gilde Illidan mit T3 gelegt hat...its all about skill dudes! 

Persönlich rege ich mich auch immer über die GS Leute auf. In meinen Augen ist es derb überzogen, sich als etwas besseres hinzustellen oder ich sags mal krass "einen Menschen zu suchen, der im Spiel mehr geleistet hat"...lasst Euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Ihr spielt schließlich nicht mit irgenwelchen Bots, sondern diese Charaktere werden von - man mag es kaum glauben - realen Personen gesteuert und diese Personen haben gefühle. Manchen mag das ganz schön beschäftigen, dass er so ein nettr Kerl ist, der seinen Char kennt etc bla aber wegen 200 GS weniger als ein anderer nicht genommen wird...

Wie dem auch sei, mit solchen Apes hänge ich eh nicht rum. Ich bin noch nicht verblendet genug um einen Unterschied im Spiel zu machen... ;-)


PS: Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, wenn mir jemand auf einer LAN Party diesen Grund nennen würde, käme ich zu ihm an Tisch und hau ihm meine Meinung deftig um die Ohren.


----------



## AjaxXx (16. Februar 2010)

Und morgen tanzen wir die Bosse tot!
Und wenn man freundlich ist, hat man eh einen DMG - Boost von 2k DPS - oder nein! DPS ist ja nicht alles.

Wenn ich dieses Gejammer schon höre... Leute wenn ihr keinen Schaden macht bekommt ihr manche Bosse einfach nicht down. Also warum wehrt ich euch immer gegen Gearscore?!

Wenn ich skill habe kann ich viel Schaden machen, das stimmt! Aber irgendwann geht einfach nicht mehr mit einem bestimmten Equip und deswegen nimmt man einfach Leute mit bei denen die DPS ausreichen müsste wenn sie gut Spielen. Alles andere wird einfach nicht mitgenommen, da es Rnd ist!

Und wenn ihr solche Probleme habt bei solchen Raids mitzukommen dann macht einfach selber welche down und wie gesagt: TANZT DIE BOSSE DOWN!!!


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

PePe du verdrehst dein eigenes Beispiel. Nimms mir nicht übel PePe, aber ich nehm keine Ratschläge diesbezüglich an. Ich schrieb schon, dass ich die Nachteile kenne, wenn ich das auch noch detailiert ausführen muss, damit du verstehst, was ich meine mit "..Nachteile bekannt...", dann fängts aber an. Und es ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob du sagst 5.4 oder 5.8. Ich habe 5.8 und bin fast full ICC25er equipped. 5.4k erreichst du mit t9.5 also 245er Items.
Und ich werds auch nicht weiter ausführen. Ich weiss GS zu verwenden. Du schreibst mir, wie wenn ich der Gerade-eben-80-Dalaran-Hüpfer wär. Solche Beispiele über GS kannst du jemandem schreiben, der noch nie was von GS gehört hat, aber nicht jemandem, der aktiv damit arbeitet und das Addon zu verwenden weiss. Ich habe ein FL, ich kenne meinen Server seit fast 4 Jahren, da weiss man wenn man mitnimmt. GS ist da nurnoch eine Art Filter für die wahren Randoms und da auch nur für den Ersteindruck, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

@Foernjotr
Stimmt nicht!!!
Diese koreanische Gilde hat Illidan nach dem alten Muster gelegt, wofür man noch prequests brauchte. Sprich die haben sich durch den t4-t6 Content gehaun, Items auf dem Weg natürlich mitgenommen und standen vor Illidan längst nichtmehr in t3. Sieh dir die Screens der Gilde an und du wirst Hexer in T5 sehen. Argument Fail!!! Das einzige was sie gemacht haben, war ohne Pause bis Illidan durch und kein Equip gefarme.


----------



## Aträdis1 (16. Februar 2010)

ZuranOrb schrieb:


> whipen macht dir also Spaß.. na dann HF bob (und stell dich wieder Tralala-Mitte zu den "equip check noobs" die kein armory bedienen können)





Es gibt leute die sollten morgens ihr Gehirn erst einschalten oder mal nicht die Schule Schwänzen weil sie den Text net Verstehen und ihn Verstehen lernen ! ^^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Bitte versuch es erst gar nicht mir meine Beispiele um zu drehen:
> wenn er gut steht und *gut gesockelt* hat, wie kann er dann bitte wenn er icc rdy ist zu wenig hp und avoid haben?
> Verstehst du überhaupt das Beispiel oder ziehst dich jetzt an der 5.8 hoch? Um dir etwas zu helfen dann sind es 5.4 ... kommst du nun mit dem Beispiel klar?



Da fällt mir gerade ein ICC10 Ruffarmen ein das vor einigen Tagen war. Zwei Tanks beide GS um die 5k. Das große Skelett im Eingangsbereich macht ja ein übles Spalten...ähmm lieber Tank dreh den mal bitte um...wusch 3DDs tot^^
Nächste Mobgruppe...hmm 6 Mobs...MT nimmt die 3 rechts und der ST die 3 links...zumindest war es so geplant^^...das Ergebnis? MT Tankt die 4 Rechts, der ST macht dmg auf die 4 und die letzten beiden? Tja die räumen im Raid auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ähmm lieber MT drehe mal bitte die Mobs um weil die am raid zuviel dmg machen...nix passierte^^
Also trotz des relativ guten gs hatten beide Tanks keine Ahnung vom Tanken. Es reicht einfach nicht nur Aggro aufzubauen, das Stellungsspiel muss auch stimmen. Das lustigste daran ist das einer der Tanks in einer der Topgilden auf meinem Server ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Es wird sich nicht gegen GS gewehrt ... sondern gegen die einsetzende Dummheit, die es mit sich bringt. Jeder der raidet und raids aufbaut, weiss auf was er zu achten hat. Gs zeigt ihm nur eine kurze Einstufung ... jedoch ersetzt es nicht den Menschenverstand... und Raids die rein auf GS aufgebaut wurden, gehen erfahrungsgemäß vor den Baum. 
Oft im Ts erlebt ... 5.3k+ Gruppe in pdk25 ---- Leute verrecken im Feuer, im Ansturm, im Gift, in der Flamme, im Vortex oder udn werden aufgespießt ... statt nun über das blinde Vertrauen in GS nachzudenken, wird im Ts beschlossen, das es ja an den 5.3 k liegt, die scheinbar viel zu niedrig angesetzt sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*@Tschambalaia*
mich störte an deiner Aussage folgende unlogische Ausnahmebedingung: "_Und bei Tanks ist es definitv so, höherer GS --> besseres Item --> bessers Equip. Aus Sicht der DDs verstehe ich die Wut über GS, da meine Hexe selbst teils im Itelmlevel niedrigere Sachen hat, die jedoch im höheren Itemlevel nicht besser werden._"


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Um die 5k Dragonfire? Mein Offequip hat 5.1k und da sind noch 2 Sachen mit Itemlevel 200 dabei und zig Sachen aus Ulduar. Ich war noch nie bei einem RufRun dabei, aber vlt waren die Tanks anderes gewohnt. Habt ihr nach diesem Sterbe-Try direkt Ende gemacht oder weitergemacht, sprich habt ihr die Fehlerquelle besprochen, oder seid ihr nach dem Motte "...ach solche Noobs..." aus der Gruppe gegangen? 

Pepe, da wiederum geb ich dir Recht. So wie du es jetzt schreibst ist es völlig richtig. Für einen Ersteindruck völlig okay, alles weiteres muss man sich näher ansehen.


----------



## Irongun (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Es wird sich nicht gegen GS gewehrt ... sondern gegen die einsetzende Dummheit, die es mit sich bringt. Jeder der raidet und raids aufbaut, weiss auf was er zu achten hat. Gs zeigt ihm nur eine kurze Einstufung ... jedoch ersetzt es nicht den Menschenverstand... und Raids die rein auf GS aufgebaut wurden, gehen erfahrungsgemäß vor den Baum.
> Oft im Ts erlebt ... 5.3k+ Gruppe in pdk25 ---- Leute verrecken im Feuer, im Ansturm, im Gift, in der Flamme, im Vortex oder udn werden aufgespießt ... statt nun über das blinde Vertrauen in GS nachzudenken, wird im Ts beschlossen, das es ja an den 5.3 k liegt, die scheinbar viel zu niedrig angesetzt sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Fazit: GS = Gearscore, + SS = Skillscore! sollte man so um die 10k liegen!


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (16. Februar 2010)

2009 ging es nur um DPS 10000 DPS für PDK -.- Wozu, wenn der kerl nicht aus dem feuer geht oder nicht moven kann.

2010 ist halt gearscore, das addon ist genau so behindert wie die meisten WOW spieler, man kann sich nur noch drüber aufregen das ist einfach traurig.


2011 ? mal sehen welches addon das nächste sein wird was das spiel dumm macht.

Einfach alles Addons abschaffen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (16. Februar 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Das lustigste daran ist das einer der Tanks in einer der Topgilden auf meinem Server ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heisst ja noch lange nicht, das er keine Ahnung hat was abgeht. Möglich das er heiler oder DD spielt als Main.
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
Soll aber auch keine Entschuldigung sein, denn in der regel dreht man alle Mobs (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) rum das der Arsch vom Mob(s) zu den Ärschen des Raides steht. 


Jedenfals bin ich gespannt wie ich mich mache mit meinem DK Tank, hab bis jetzt auch nur DD´s und Heiler gespielt.


----------



## Maerad (16. Februar 2010)

Der TE hat Recht - GS ist nicht alles - Skill und Plan vom Char / Spiel muss auch dabei sein, aber das lässt sich leider nicht messen.

Wenn ich eine Random PDK 25 aufmache, will ich auch, das diese erfolgreich durchgeht mit ev. 1-2 Wipes MAX.

Daher setze ich Sachen wie GearScore und Elitist Groups ein, um mir die Leute anzusehen - alles verzaubert? Alles gesockelt? Alles richtig gesockelt / verzaubert? Hat bereits Archivment und ev. sogar EQ aus PDK/PDOK?

Klar, ich kann mir JEDEN manuell ansehen auch in Amory, aber dann hab ich nen Raid der 2 h warten muss bis ich jeden kontrolliert hab - bis dahin hat er sich wieder aufgelöst. Ich MUSS die Leute schnell und effektiv einschätzen können. Ob die nacher Skill haben usw. kann ich nicht sagen - wie auch.

Ich nehm prinzipiell nur Leute mit, die das Minimum für den Raid an EQlvl erreicht haben und nur 1-2 PVP Sachen anhaben. Zudem erwarte ich von denjenigen, die am Minimum kratzen Buffood und Flask, wenn einer mit ilvl 260 da rein geht weil ihm Fad ist, brauch er keine Flask mehr, da er den Encounter eh schon gnadenlos overequipt.

*Man sollte nie vergessen, es gibt keine schlechten Addons, nur schlechte Nutzer / Raidleader!*


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (16. Februar 2010)

*Du hast verdammt recht!* Erst der ganze Mist mit DPS und jetzt GearScore?! Ich glaube ich spinne, wer hat den Mist erfunden?! Naja, aber nicht alle Raid-Leiter verlassen sich nur darauf. Habe so eine GS von ~ 4800-5000, das reicht manchen immernoch nicht, aber trotzdem werde ich oft Raids mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem find' ich, dass dieser Mist abgeschafft werden sollte. -.-

Wer Rechtschreib, -oder Grammatikfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BB*


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

achso, sry, kann ich erklären PePe:
Sieh dir doch mal Items an mit höherem Itemlevel: die haben mehr Rüstung, mehr HP, meist mehr Sockelplätze, in der Regel auch bessere Avoidwerte (natürlich auch mit Ausnahmen).
Bei meiner Hexe hingegen ist das 25er Schwert aus Naxx von Kel immernoch besser wie die 25er Dropps aus Ulduar oder 10er Dropps aus pdk10er. Gleiches gilt für Maly10er, die Brust (wenn ich mich nicht irre) ist meiner Meinung nach um Meilen besser wie die T7.5 Brust (ich kann da nur aus Sicht von T7.5 reden, weil meine Hexe mit Ulduarbeginn aufs Abstellgleis kam). 
Ach und nochwas, wer wissen will, wieviel dps für gewisse Bosse benötigt werden, der nehme einfach die HP des Bosses, seinen Enragetimer, die Anzahl der DDs im Raid. Den Rest müsst ihr selber herausfinden.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. Februar 2010)

Gearscore mag für nen Raid eine Bedeutung haben, ist aber in einer Heroic Ini absolut unbedeutend. 
Wie oft erleb ich es dass Leute absolut zu unrecht geflamed werden weil sie angeblich zuwenig Dps machen. Ich bin selbst auf Icc Equipstand und mach als Arkan Mage an einem Boss in ner Heroic Ini bis zu 7,5-11k Dps die meisten Bosse stehen wenn es Hoch kommt 1min. und trotzdem hab ich des öfteren nen 2ten DD dabei der dem dritten DD sagt seine 2,4k dps wären aber zuwenig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mein wen interessiert das? Ist doch vollkommen egal wenn´s nicht am dmg mangelt, da würd auch ein DD mit 3k dps vollkommen ausreichen aber einer muss ja immer dabei sein dem es nur gut geht wenn er sich einen rauspicken kann um drauf rumzuhacken.

Aber da kann man Foren volltippen bis einem die Finger abfallen, die Gesellschaft ist im Arsch und nicht mehr zu retten nicht nur in WoW.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Ja genau darum ... ich kann mit meinen Tanks locker auf 5.5k kommen aber dann stimmt mein Setting Vorne und Hinten nicht mehr, also tanke ich mit "schlechteren" Items und 300 gs weniger aber dafür hab ich ein höheres Effektivleben(TT).


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Ja aber das is der Punkt Pepe, du kannst dich hochzwingen auf Ach und Krach, um irgend ne utopische GS Zahl zu erreichen, oder aber du erhältst deinen GS schlicht und eifnach dadurch, dass du numal bessere Items bekommst, dank eines ausgewogenen Raids. Is dem Fall gewinnt GS eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Ich weiss nicht auf welche Items du Zugriff hast, aber ich habe momentan ausser auf ICC hero Items auf alles Zugriff und kann da doch Recht variieren - ausser Syndragosa und Lichking, die aber ausser dem HP Trinket und ner Waffe nichts signifikantes droppen.


----------



## Skullingrad (16. Februar 2010)

Tacko1990 schrieb:


> Mit dem Thread will ich nur noch mal erinnern das WoW nicht nur stupides Equipfarmen ist und eigentlich




Das ist falsch, das Spiel ist nur noch darauf ausgerichtet, sich das neueste Set zu farmen um dann wenn es voll ist, einen neuen Patch zu downloaden.
Jeder Content Patch ist wie ein neues Addon.
Man kann seine harte erfarmte Rüstung wegwerfen weil die neue Raidinstanz wieder soviel besseres Zeug hergibt.
Und die harte Arbeit wird auch nicht belohnt, da man 2 Wochen nachdem der neue Patch raus ist, frische 80er sich das gleiche EQ durch Instanzmarken gefarmt haben.


----------



## KennyKiller (16. Februar 2010)

Ich kenn das selbst nur zu gut: Ich bin DK tank mit 32k hp und viele denken das reicht für icc nicht(zummindest als scnd Tank) aber wie man sieht hab ich das Gegenteil bewiesen, es reicht doch! Mir gehn diese typen mit OMG für ICC brauchst du 40k unbuffed etc. sowas von aufn Sack, nur weil sie meinen sie sind progamer und was weiß ich, meistens stellt sich im raid zwar raus dass sie gutes eq haben aber keinen Skill! Und Skill geht immer über eq!


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Und morgen tanzen wir die Bosse tot!
> Und wenn man freundlich ist, hat man eh einen DMG - Boost von 2k DPS - oder nein! DPS ist ja nicht alles.
> 
> Wenn ich dieses Gejammer schon höre... Leute wenn ihr keinen Schaden macht bekommt ihr manche Bosse einfach nicht down. Also warum wehrt ich euch immer gegen Gearscore?!
> ...



hier, sims2..nettes spiel..kannste dein sozialverhalten trainieren...


gearscore is nur was für die, die ihr gear meistens nich im festen raid, sondern via marken un co "gefarmt" haben, im prinzip 0 ahnung haben, aber soooooooooooo weit die fresse aufreißen müssen.

ich nenn dir mal nen nettes beispiel: ich war vor kurzem random pdk10...wir hatten einen t9-hexer und einen hexer mit 2x t10 und 2xt9 dabei...der reine t9-hexer mit naxxtrinkets hat mehr dmg/dps gemacht als der besser equipte.
es war zwar nur ein unterschied von 600-800dps, aber hey, sollte der besser equipte nich mehr dmg machen, weil er aus seinem gear mehr rausholen kann?

skill>gear - das is nach wie vor fakt, nur leute ohne skill halten gearscore für die neue bibel


----------



## Maerad (16. Februar 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> *Du hast verdammt recht!* Erst der ganze Mist mit DPS und jetzt GearScore?! Ich glaube ich spinne, wer hat den Mist erfunden?! Naja, aber nicht alle Raid-Leiter verlassen sich nur darauf. Habe so eine GS von ~ 4800-5000, das reicht manchen immernoch nicht, aber trotzdem werde ich oft Raids mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DPS sind/waren schon immer schlecht, weil kaum/schlecht messbar, GS allerdings nicht, wenn man es sinnvoll zu nutzen weis. Und leider hast du nicht näher angegeben, wo du mitmöchtest, aber nen GS von 4.8-5k sollte ca. ilvl 225-230 sein - das reicht grad für PDK 25.

Ja, man braucht einfach einen gewissen Equipstand um einige Raids/Boss zu schaffen. Wir sind mit unserer Stamm 2 Wochen lang an Fauldarm gescheitert, weil einige im Raid dabei waren, welche mal grad ilvl 230-240 hatten. Viel zu wenig für ICC 25.

Ich hol das jetzt mal als extrembeispiel - bei Fauldarm brauchst du 140k Raiddps, um ihn mit etwas Abstand vor dem Enragetimer legen zu können. D.h. wenn jeder der 2 Tanks 3k DPS macht muss jeder im Raid ~7.5k DPS fahren (bei 5 Healern) sonst wirds nix. Wenn hier ein Melee etwas weniger EQ hat, ist das nicht so schlimm da diese nur beim Boss stehen, aber ein Range MUSS hier gutes EQ haben, da er oft rennen muss und damit sein Schaden rapide abfällt. Und die einzige Möglichkeit DAS abzufangen ist mit besserem EQ aufzuwarten. Da kann man noch soviel Skill haben. Irgendwo setzt das EQ einfach ein Limit.

Konnte mit meinem Hunter (25,er ilvl 220 oder so, voll Raidfähig (war ne Zeitlang auf Eis, davor Naxx usw. geraided)) 6k+ DPS an Kora fahren, weil ich mich nur 1x bewegen musste - sobald ich aber Targetwechsel und/oder rennen drankam (emalon) bin ich MASSIV abgefallen.

Ärgert euch also nicht, wenn ihr irgendwo nicht mitkönnt. Nur weil WoW einfacher geworden ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das ein frischer 80er einfach ICC mitkann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorgt dafür das ihr in den Heros / per marken ein gescheites Grundeq zusammenfarmt, rüstet euch mit VZ etc. Raidfähig aus und legt richtig los. Aber versaut nicht anderen die ID, weil ihr unterequipt ohne VZ/Sockel in nen Raid mitgeht und mit an einigen Wipes schuld seid.


----------



## Kehlas (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Also ich kanns langsam echt nimmer lesen.
> 1.) Wenn du 5er Inis gehst, juckt es keinen Menschen, welchen GS du hast. Dafür sind 5er Inis da, um seinen GS auf ein annehmbares zu bringen. Und mit GS meine ich das Equipment und nicht ne Nummer unterm Equip. Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer.
> 2.) Für Random Raids wird es nachwievor der Fall sein, dass Gearscore genutzt wird, ganz einfach weil es damit einfacherer ist, unter blöden Umständen 24 Luete aus 100 rauszufiltern (mir ist klar, welche Nachteile GS mit sich bringt).
> 
> ...




Jede 5er Ini ist ohne DD´s schaffbar?? Man dann möchte ich euch Imba Tanks und Heiler mal in der Halle der Reflexionen sehen. Wenn eine Welle nach der anderen kommt und ihr zu zweit immer noch an der ersten Welle zergt und dann schon die 4. Welle da ist. Mich kotzt eure Imba Tank und Heiler Überheblichkeit echt an.

P.S. Und Flames könnt ihr euch sparen, ich spiele selbst Heal, Tank und DD also weiß ich wovon ich rede ! 


Zum Thema: Gearscore ist nunmal (leider) im Moment die einzige Möglichkeit eine eventuelle Chance in einem Raid zu sehen. ( Es sei denn es eilt einem sehr guten Spieler sein guter Ruf auf einem Server vorraus !)

Desweiteren ist DPS das lächerlichste was es seit Erfindung des Rades gibt. Ich selbst bin mit meiner DPS zwar nur auf Platz 4- 6 im 25er Raid, dafür aber im Gesamtschaden meist auf 1 oder 2 ( Ja, ist so ! ) und darauf kommt es letztlich an, welchen Schaden man insgesamt rausknallt !


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> aber nen GS von 4.8-5k sollte ca. ilvl 225-230 sein - das reicht *grad* für PDK 25.



so so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ist eine Pest. Das Addon ist in meinen Augen für einen Raid völlig nutzlos. Absolut nutzlos. Es sagt dir vielleicht etwas über das Itemlevel aus, aber eben gar nichts darüber, wie der Spieler gesockelt ist, welche Verzauberungen und Glyphen er benutzt und wieviel WoW-Erfahrung (nein, ich meine nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Instanz) er besitzt. Gar nichts. Nada. 

Schönes Beispiel: Ich war gestern mit meinem Druiden, der eigentlich Moonkin ist, in der Halle des Steins non hc, wegen des Urahnen. So. Meine Gearscore liegt laut Angaben eines Gildenmitglieds bei um die 4700. Da ich kein wechselndes Equip habe, stand ich also gestern zwar mit einer Gearscore von 4700 in der non heroic Instanz, war aber gar nicht mehr Moonkin sondern Heiler. Was sagt uns das? 
In einer normalen Heroic Instanz könnte es mit meinem Gear schon sehr knapp werden, die zu heilen. Non hc ist natürlich nicht das Problem, aber es ist zu beachten: Hier sagt dir Gearscore gar nichts. 

Ebenso: ein guter Kumpel von mir spielt einen Hexenmeister. Er hatte eine längere Pause gemacht, und sich mit Hilfe von Marken wieder ein annehmbares Equip zusammengesammelt. Jetzt wurde er letzte Woche mit genommen nach ICC und war nach einem weiteren Hexer zweiter im DMG beim ersten und zweiten Boss (weiter hat man leider nicht gemacht). Auch hier lag die GS deutlich unter der aller anderen, aber der Mensch kennt seinen Charakter und weiß, wie er möglichst effizient mit seiner Ausrüstung möglichst viel Schaden herausholt. Da sagt die GS auch nichts drüber. 

Ich finde dieses Addon vollkommen überflüssig und nur eine Möglichkeit mehr, den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich noch weiter zu maximieren.


----------



## Uratak (16. Februar 2010)

Was ist Gear Score? Eine Aussage über die Wertigkeit des Grundequips! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was wäre, wenn jeder von uns 8000 Euro Brutto verdient und sich dann einer versucht mit Aussagen wie "Ich habe einen Porsche"? in den Vordergrund zu drängen? Gear Score ist eine Meßeinheit von Spielern die weder Ahnung vom Spiel noch groß "Skill" aufweisen können. Es ist eine Art "Währung" in einer Zeit wo Epics vom Himmel fallen wie Blätter von den Bäumen im Herbst.

Das ein DD mit 264er Gear aus einer 5er Instanz geht wo ein Tank auftaucht, der gerade mal 213er Gear hat ist teilweise verständlich. Du wirst wegen 2 Frostmarken indirekt gezwungen in 5er Instanzen zu gehen. Du fährst 8-9k DPS und nun soll der "Casual Gamer" Deine DPS gegentanken? Ist es unverständlich, dass ein Spieler der mit einer "gleichwertigen" Gruppe vermutlich 30min für eine Hero braucht kein Bock auf 1 1/2 Stunden Hero Inni hat? Schonmal einen Bundesliga Star gesehen der in die 3te Kreisklasse geht und sagt "Ja hier trainiere ich gerne, weil ich den andern noch was zeigen kann!"? Denkt einfach mal 5m weiter und ggf. um die Ecke. Nicht jeder geht in diese Instanzen um "Spass" zu haben.

Die einzig sinnigen "Meßeinheiten" die es aktuell gibt für Raids sind die Erfolge in PdOK 50 Trys left oder Yogg (One Light od. besser). Das sind Erfolge für Spieler die Brain haben. Ein Equip Check hat nicht über Gear Score alleine zu laufen. Natürlich sagt dies einiges aus aber schaut Euch die Spieler an! Haben sie die besten Verzauberungen drauf od. doch nur 50 Spellpower auf dem 251er Dolch? Haben sie Epic Gems in ihrem Gear od. doch den alten Kram? Stellt ihnen Fragen zu Bossen. Fragt sie einfach warum sie so geskillt sind! Kommt eine Erklärung statt "Ja weil man das so macht" - dann beschäftigt sich der Spieler mit seiner Klasse!

Gear Score ist SCHMUTZ und sagt nichts über die Fähigkeiten der Spieler aus!


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> DPS sind/waren schon immer schlecht, weil kaum/schlecht messbar, GS allerdings nicht, wenn man es sinnvoll zu nutzen weis. Und leider hast du nicht näher angegeben, wo du mitmöchtest, aber nen GS von 4.8-5k sollte ca. ilvl 225-230 sein - das reicht grad für PDK 25.



So ein Blödsinn. 
Die Leute sind mittlerweile total überequipt. Hab in PDK10 letztens ziemlich viele Items abgegriffen, weil der Rest sie schon nicht mehr brauchte. 
Aber das ist die Community. Möglichst schnell durch, mit möglichst wenig Wipes und am besten mit Leuten, die sowieso schon alles haben - was soll denn das?
Ach genau - und am Ende wird sich beschwert, das WoW zu einfach geworden ist.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Februar 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Also der GS bietet schonmal eine gewisse Hausnummer was das Equip angeht. Mir ist bewusst das für die Raids ein gewisses Equip benötigt wird um zum einen die nötigen dps liefern zu können das der Bosse vor dem enrage down geht und das die Tanks und Heiler auch dagegen halten können. Man wird mit einem 28k Tank bei Fauldarm mit noch soviel skill keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Von daher ist die Anforderung nach einem GS nicht sonderlich schlecht.
> Problematisch wirds wenn halt astronomisch hohe Anforderungen gestellt werden oder wenn andere anfangen damit zu prollen und zu beleidigen. Wenns also heißt "lfm für PDK10 min GS 5,5k" oder sowas. Sry aber macht man sich mit sowas nicht etwas lächerlich? Genauso dieses gequatsche "lol diese blöden 2k dps gimps" oder "diese 28k nappel Tanks". Als wenn die ganzen 80er mit einem GS von 5,5k geboren wurden und fast per skillung mit Augenzu 10k dps machen. ich meine 30k life hatten in Ulduar die Tanks gehabt sind das heute die Nappels?
> Natürlich gibt es Fälle wo ein DD trotz einem hohen GS von 5k trotzdem nur 1,5k dps machen und das ist dann auch schon recht hart. Aber es gibt auch Chars die erst lvl 80 geworden sind, die können einfach noch keine 5k fahren, werden aber aus den Heros ausgeschlossen weil der GS zu niedrig ist bzw weil man nicht genug dps macht. Habe ähnliches selbst mehrfach miterlebt. Mit meinem Krieger vor vielen Monaten (relativ frisch 80 geworden) machte in einer HdS Hero 2k dps - sry aber das ist zuwenig dps und schon war ich draussen aus der Gruppe - hmm aha^^
> Selbe Wirkungsstätte vor etwa 4 Wochen mit meinem Heilpala - lol gs 4,5k? und schon war ich wieder draussen - hmm aha^^ ich heile PDK10, 25 und ICC aber für HdS reicht mein Equip nicht?
> Bei Vorfällen dieser Art stärkt sich natürlich die Front gegen gs.



ja aber ich find leute die behaupten t9 eq sei für pdk net ausreichend find ich scheisse mein schammie ist full t9 enchantet gesockelt usw denr est auch gutes zeug ringe schmuckstücke usw usw und mache mit dem so 6-6,5k dps vom boss abhängig und das sol für pdk net ausreichend sein weil er ein gs von 4,7k hat hab mir das von nem freund sagen lassen der das hat weil ich will diesen scheiss net auf meinen pc haben


----------



## Mirmamirmo (16. Februar 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Also der GS bietet schonmal eine gewisse Hausnummer was das Equip angeht. Mir ist bewusst das für die Raids ein gewisses Equip benötigt wird um zum einen die nötigen dps liefern zu können das der Bosse vor dem enrage down geht und das die Tanks und Heiler auch dagegen halten können. Man wird mit einem 28k Tank bei Fauldarm mit noch soviel skill keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Von daher ist die Anforderung nach einem GS nicht sonderlich schlecht.
> Problematisch wirds wenn halt astronomisch hohe Anforderungen gestellt werden oder wenn andere anfangen damit zu prollen und zu beleidigen. Wenns also heißt "lfm für PDK10 min GS 5,5k" oder sowas. Sry aber macht man sich mit sowas nicht etwas lächerlich? Genauso dieses gequatsche "lol diese blöden 2k dps gimps" oder "diese 28k nappel Tanks". Als wenn die ganzen 80er mit einem GS von 5,5k geboren wurden und fast per skillung mit Augenzu 10k dps machen. ich meine 30k life hatten in Ulduar die Tanks gehabt sind das heute die Nappels?
> Natürlich gibt es Fälle wo ein DD trotz einem hohen GS von 5k trotzdem nur 1,5k dps machen und das ist dann auch schon recht hart. Aber es gibt auch Chars die erst lvl 80 geworden sind, die können einfach noch keine 5k fahren, werden aber aus den Heros ausgeschlossen weil der GS zu niedrig ist bzw weil man nicht genug dps macht. Habe ähnliches selbst mehrfach miterlebt. Mit meinem Krieger vor vielen Monaten (relativ frisch 80 geworden) machte in einer HdS Hero 2k dps - sry aber das ist zuwenig dps und schon war ich draussen aus der Gruppe - hmm aha^^
> Selbe Wirkungsstätte vor etwa 4 Wochen mit meinem Heilpala - lol gs 4,5k? und schon war ich wieder draussen - hmm aha^^ ich heile PDK10, 25 und ICC aber für HdS reicht mein Equip nicht?
> Bei Vorfällen dieser Art stärkt sich natürlich die Front gegen gs.




Danke sehr schön geschrieben. Genau da liegt auch das Problem. Es werden selbst für normale Hero-Instanzen zu hohe Ansprüche gestellt. Selbst mal im Occulus gesehen, erster Boss lag ziemlich schnell, aber der tank beschwerte sich über zu wenig DPS.... eine Diskusion brach aus das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen. Ich habe die Show ein wenig mit angesehen und bin dann geleavt. Aber gut solche Leute gibts immer.

Gruß


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie gleicht ein Thread dem anderen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Ja, man braucht einfach einen gewissen Equipstand um einige Raids/Boss zu schaffen. Wir sind mit unserer Stamm 2 Wochen lang an Fauldarm gescheitert, weil einige im Raid dabei waren, welche mal grad ilvl 230-240 hatten. Viel zu wenig für ICC 25.



Ich wiss...mit 232er Itemdurchschnitt macht man wenn mans kann im 25er deine geforderten 7,5k. Und selbst jetzt haben nicht alle bei uns 245er+ Geardurchschnitt und Fauldarm ist trotzdem gefallen.

Edit: Was mir grad noch eingefallen ist. Damals in Ulduar 25er gab es schon einige DDs die die 7k deutlich überschritten. Denk mal da war der gearscore bei 4-4,5? und mit dem Schaden hätten sie ICC auch in dem Equip gepackt.


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

@Kehlas
Sry, normalerweise schreib ich dazu "ausser die drei neuen Inis". Ich vergas, sry. Aber trotzdem hat das nichts mit Überheblichkeit zu tun. Mich kotzt dieses kleinkotzige von EUCH an, nicht zu begreifen, dass die 5er Inis von Blizz nicht auf einen Tank und Heiler zugeschnitten sind, die weit über dem Itemlevel 200 sind. Ja, mag sein dass du mich als überheblich siehst, mag sein dass es dich ankotzt, aber ich habe mittlerweile sogar Occulus mit meinem persönlichen Heiler gemacht, sprich, ich habe alle 5er Inis ausser den drei neuen bereits ohne DD hinter mir. Ich geb damit nicht an, das ist Tatsache. Das kannst du als Überheblich sehen, ich seh das als ein Spass zwischen mir und dem Heiler, denn ohne DDs eine 5er zu machen ist anspruchsvoller, als sie mit DDs zu machen. Somit ist es nicht überheblich, sondern eine Alternative zu dem ganzen Marken-Durchgerushe.

Und irgendwie drehen wir uns alle im Kreis. Im Grunde denken alle das Gleiche, ausser ein paar schwarzer Schafe, die GS tatsächlich als EINZIGES Filtermittel sehen. Ansonsten reden wir doch hier alle von der gleichen Sache, mit dem Unterschied, dass der eine sich besser ausdrücken kann, wie sein Nebenmann und damit MIssverständnisse entstehen.


----------



## Æzørt (16. Februar 2010)

gs sagt nichst über den skill ... gs sagt nix über die sockelung ... gs sagt nix über vz.. 

JA UND??

wenn ich  mir vor jedem raid den ich auch mache alle anderen 24 leute jedes item angucke die vz die da drauf ist die sockelung (soo btw. ich hab gehört es gibt leute die wissen nich wie man andere klassen sockelt...) und mit denen zur boss puppe renne nen dps check mache dann noch ma pdk gehe und mir da den skill von denen angucke habe ich ca. 8 stunden raid vorbereitung bevor ich auch nur den trash von icc gesehen habe. 
da ich da absolut keinen bock habe gucke ich einfach aufn gearscore. ich guck noch ma grob drüber ob der typ auch kein pvp gear an hat aber das wars dann auch. ich halte GS für nen sehr sinnvolles addon.

skill kann einiges wetmachen aber nicht alles nen tank der mit 2 stamina trinkets 33k life hat  würde ich nie icc mitnehmen nich ma pdk da kann der von mir aus früher sunwell getankt haben und von ensidia sein


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Ist man mit GS wirklich schneller und erfolgreicher im Raidaufbau als Früher? Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

Ich behaupte einfach mal: Nein. 
Denn jetzt achtet man überhaupt auf solch ein nutzloses Addon, was höchstens dazu da sein könnte, mal schnell einen Blick aufs Itemlevel zu werfen. Ich melde mich schon bei gar keine Rnd. Raids mehr, die irgendeine Art von Check fordern. Weil sie 

1. Subjektiv sind 
2. die Leiter häufig keine Ahnung haben 
3. Man sich nur daran aufhängt, welche Items ein Spieler hat, nicht aber welchen Skill. 
4.... 
5..... 
6.......


----------



## Kyrha (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> höhen GS -> besseres Equip --> falsch gesockelt , falsch gestanden WIPE = Tod durch Dummheit aber sein GS war guuuuuuut
> und bitte net so kommen ja aber wenn er gs von 5.X k dröfflelelele hat dann kann er nru gut sein ... alles bullshit, dann hat er sich das tank equipt erleecht als heiler oder 5. Rad am DDwagen ..und dann hast so ein Vollpfostentank mit 5.8k gs im Raid aber keine Ahnung von der Mechanik ,,,



PePe ich unterschreib das gradewegs! Mein Tank hat noch nie icc von innen gesehen, wäre aber rdy, aber GS reicht ned, life reicht ned blablabla und die heiler würden flamen. Hmm ich bin und bleibe als Main heiler und ich nehm lieber nen 4.6k GS Tank mit 35k pdok als nen 5.6k GS mit 52k life weil er alles auf ausdauer gesockelt hat und sonst kein plan. die leute schauen nur noch auf lif, GS und DPS. 

Aber das Werte wie Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken vieleicht Schadenvermindernt seind könnte, Hohe DPS nix mit dem gemachten Schaden zu tun hat, oder nen GS von 6k auch vom würfelglück (resp vom überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden) abhängt, kommt wohl den wenigstens in denn sinn!

Es waren noch zeiten, als man den char anklickte, schaute was er an hatte, vielleicht mal nachfragte warum so, oder ev. mal im arsenal schaut, tja das waren noch zeiten........ 

für die ganz faulen, es gibt seiten wie be.imba zb, wo man sieht ob sie gesockelt sind, vz etc. ob sie raiderfahrung haben und ob sie reichen. nachteil ist, diese sind ev. nicht immer aktuell.

Grundsätzlich, wenn ich einen raid starte, ist das max was ich vordere resp. poste fun! suche leute für nen spassigen pdk 25! ich schau mir fix die tanks und die heiler an (also 7 Leute das schafft mann doch!) damit ich weiss was wir für tanks haben und ev. noch nen heiler einpacken muss.


----------



## Kerby499 (16. Februar 2010)

> Gearscore ist nicht alles



Da fällt mir ganz spontan ein: "Auf die Länge kommts nicht an, hauptsache man weis damit umzugehen".

Und wieder mal zeigt es sich, dass Ausrüstung und Penislänge im Prinzip dasgleiche ist.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal zeigt es sich, dass Ausrüstung und Penislänge im Prinzip dasgleiche ist.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scnr


----------



## Firedragon0 (16. Februar 2010)

Solange es was gibt was man berechnen kann oder wo man einen Erfolgsverlauf sieht wird das Problem immer wieder bestehen das die Leute danach beurteilt werden. Wir der GS abgeschafft, haben wir wieder die DPS, wird diese abgeschafft wird es der Feeder bei Blizzard sein, wenn es das nicht ist wird es ein anderes Programm sein. Da beißt sich der hund in den eigenen ....

Wenn man mit der GS und der DPS Info umgehen kann, dann kann es recht interessant sein aber es wird immer wieder kommen: Suche mage für fs, GS von 7000 und macht 10 k dps /w von daher wer sich Probleme und besonders sich selbst anlügen will der achtet auf die GS und DPS.


----------



## RedShirt (16. Februar 2010)

Zeit, einen Konverter zu schreiben.

Der stattet dann Charaktere mit Gearscore -> Hosenfülle aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär mal was.
Ich glaub, gefühlt würde das bei manchen dann im Bossfight 5k Rüstung mehr geben........


----------



## Maerad (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> so so
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Daher hab ich "ca." geschrieben, da ich aktuell nur vermuten konnte (kein WoW auf Arbeit ..)

Das EQ reicht für PDK 25 aus, ist aber für ICC (25) zuwenig. Punkt.

Und nun sag mir bitte nicht, dass das nicht stimmt ... 

PDK 25 ist für ilvl 226 ausgelegt (ergo Uldar 25 Ende), daher sollte man das ilvl schon haben, um den Raid erfolgreich durchzubringen. Oder würdest du jemanden mit 219 ilvl z.b. mitnehmen in PDK 25? Random?

Wenns Gildenintern ist bitte, kein Thema, da kennst du die Leute und weisst, das Skill etc. vorhanden ist. Aber Random hab ich keine Chance jemanden auf Skill zu testen, das einzige was ich machen kann ist das ilvl/score zu checken und dann per ElitistGroups das EQ allgemein mit Enchants, Sockeln usw. usf. und ev. noch Archivments, was mit aber auch nicht hilft, wenn der Kerl nen Twink zockt und der Main bei der übelsten Elitegilde abhängt und die Hardmodes zum frühstück verspeist.

Ich geh immer davon aus, das jemand mind. das Mindestilvl für den Raid haben sollte +-1-2 lvl wenn mal nen Trinket oder so runterzieht und dann auch Flask etc. benutzt. Nur Leute mitzunehmen, die schon alles haben ist irgendwo sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag nicht das GS der goldene Kral ist, aber richtig genutzt in Verbindung mit Elitist Groups kann es eine Randomraidzusammenstellung (GRAD die 25er) sehr erleichtern / beschleunigen. Oder glaubste ich schau jeden im Arsenal nach? KP ob einer von euch mal nen 25er PDK Raid zusammengestellt hat, aber ich habs schon des öfteren und jedesmal wenn ich gesagt hab "ok, scheiss auf EQ, wir holen mit was kommt, skill <3" sind wir nicht über Champs hinausgekommen. Hatte zwar auch schon einen EQ CHeck Raid im 25er wo nach den Valküren schluss war, aber sowas ist eher die Ausnahme - von sagen wir den 10 letzten Raids war kein einziger dabei, wo Anub nicht gelegen hat.

Du MUSST heutzutage einen EQ check machen, da einfach extrem viele Leute meinen, schon mit frisch 80 jeden Raid mitgehen zu können, weil ja eh alles Freeloot. Nur weil die Leute bessere Ausrüstung haben, heisst das noch lange nichtm das der Raid einfacher geworden ist. PDK 10 schaffste auch ned wenn Tank/Heal ilvl 240 haben und die dd auf 210 rumgurken.

Und dann wundern sich einige, wie man an Bossen wir Kora/Tora wipen kann - tja, letzte Raid wo das war und wir massiv gewiped sind waren EINIGE grün/Blau Equipte Leute dabei und ein Rogue im vollen 70'er PVP EQ. Ich hab kein Problem mit Wipes, ganz im Gegenteil - aber nach dem 10 Wipe bei Kora hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr - da hat einfach der DMG gefehlt und der Debuff von Kora war irgendwann so hoch, das es einfach unmöglich war die Tanks am leben zu halten. Abgesehen davon, das dann auch die ersten DD am Massenfeueraoe verreckt sind.

Ich glaub wir waren da bei Stack 7 oder so...


----------



## Trancestar (16. Februar 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Bei Vorfällen dieser Art stärkt sich natürlich die Front gegen gs.



Wie wärs denn dann einfach alle Addons abzuschalten für Wow. Dann kann es zu so einem Mist nicht mehr kommen. 
Das was hier viele Leute fordern ist wohl eher ein "Skillmeter" ^^. Und da man Kunst/Können nicht messen kann, sondern
erst in Erfahrung bringen kann durch ausprobieren, gehts halt nicht anders.

Ich nutze GS eig. nur für die Experience des Spielers um zu sehen in welchen in Raids er schon wie viel mal drin war. 
Sagt zwar auch nicht viel aus wenn derjenige dann grad mit seinem 4. 80er oder mehr das macht, aber immerhin ne Hilfe.

Also Beine flach halten, wer 80 wird muss unterstützt werden, denn die heutigen TOP-Spieler freuten sich auch über Unterstützung damals.

PS: Auch mit GS von 4500 kann man PDK gut gehen und seine 4-5k dps schaffen, und mit 4600+ kann man auch IC gehen und
sich jenseits der 4k Marke aufhalten, bei DD´s ist das alles nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei Tanks oder Healern find ich.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> höhen GS -> besseres Equip --> falsch gesockelt , falsch gestanden WIPE = Tod durch Dummheit aber sein GS war guuuuuuut
> und bitte net so kommen ja aber wenn er gs von 5.X k dröfflelelele hat dann kann er nru gut sein ... alles bullshit, dann hat er sich das tank equipt erleecht als heiler oder 5. Rad am DDwagen ..und dann hast so ein Vollpfostentank mit 5.8k gs im Raid aber keine Ahnung von der Mechanik ,,,



ich bevorzuge leute mit hohem gs deswegen:

1. die chance dass ein lowequipter schei'e baut ist einfach aus erfahrung höher als dass ein highend equipter scheise baut.
2. die innie geht schneller
3. die hohe dps mag zwar nicht alles sein, kompensiert aber so hart es klingt den skill, wenn ein lowequipter keine skill hat kompensiert sein equip das nicht.
4. potentiell kann einer mit hohem gs mehr aus seinem char rausholen als ein lowequipter
5. wer sagt denn dass alle 5.xk leute schlecht spielen?... 
6. sind alle aus der gruppe gut und einer hat mal nen schlechten gs (im vergleich zum rest der grp) dann müssen die anderen dem seinen defizit ausbaden und der lowequipte wird von der gruppe geschliffen... was dann bei der equipverteilung oft frustrierend enden kann....

und btw... nen vollpfostentank mit ner ich sagmal 5,5k+ gs, der wird mit sicherheit kein vollpfostentank sein... MIT SICHERHEIT.... 

aber ich muss auch dazusagen dass wenn ich nen raid oder ne grp eröffne und will das es schnell geht, sag ich das auch im /2 so an, wenn sich dann doch paar lowies melden dann find ich des ne frechheit, weil die versuchen mich zu "linken"


----------



## Kehlas (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> @Kehlas
> Sry, normalerweise schreib ich dazu "ausser die drei neuen Inis". Ich vergas, sry. Aber trotzdem hat das nichts mit Überheblichkeit zu tun. Mich kotzt dieses kleinkotzige von EUCH an, nicht zu begreifen, dass die 5er Inis von Blizz nicht auf einen Tank und Heiler zugeschnitten sind, die weit über dem Itemlevel 200 sind. Ja, mag sein dass du mich als überheblich siehst, mag sein dass es dich ankotzt, aber ich habe mittlerweile sogar Occulus mit meinem persönlichen Heiler gemacht, sprich, ich habe alle 5er Inis ausser den drei neuen bereits ohne DD hinter mir. Ich geb damit nicht an, das ist Tatsache. Das kannst du als Überheblich sehen, ich seh das als ein Spass zwischen mir und dem Heiler, denn ohne DDs eine 5er zu machen ist anspruchsvoller, als sie mit DDs zu machen. Somit ist es nicht überheblich, sondern eine Alternative zu dem ganzen Marken-Durchgerushe.
> 
> Und irgendwie drehen wir uns alle im Kreis. Im Grunde denken alle das Gleiche, ausser ein paar schwarzer Schafe, die GS tatsächlich als EINZIGES Filtermittel sehen. Ansonsten reden wir doch hier alle von der gleichen Sache, mit dem Unterschied, dass der eine sich besser ausdrücken kann, wie sein Nebenmann und damit MIssverständnisse entstehen.




Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? Was ist denn so toll daran nur mit einem Tank und Heal eine 5er Ini zu machen. Befriedigst du damit dein Tank Ego, so nach dem Motto, schaut her ich bin sooo Imba ich brauch nichts und niemand anderen? Wenn du bei WoW keine anderen Herausforderungen findest, solltest du und alle die deine Meinung teilen, vielleicht mal das Spiel wechseln ( wie wärs mit Schach-Online oder so ? )


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? Was ist denn so toll daran nur mit einem Tank und Heal eine 5er Ini zu machen. Befriedigst du damit dein Tank Ego, so nach dem Motto, schaut her ich bin sooo Imba ich brauch nichts und niemand anderen? Wenn du bei WoW keine anderen Herausforderungen findest, solltest du und alle die deine Meinung teilen, vielleicht mal das Spiel wechseln ( wie wärs mit Schach-Online oder so ? )



falsch wenn dir gs nicht taugt dann solltest du das game wechseln, denn wow ist auf steigende itemlvls aufgebaut... und btw eigentlich nur auf items....

gearscore ist nicht alles, aber es kann definitiv praktisch sein...


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Und ob es "Vollpfostentanks" gibt, auch mit einem GS von 5,5k und höher.
"Wie? Cleave? Wat?"


----------



## Maerad (16. Februar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich wiss...mit 232er Itemdurchschnitt macht man wenn mans kann im 25er deine geforderten 7,5k. Und selbst jetzt haben nicht alle bei uns 245er+ Geardurchschnitt und Fauldarm ist trotzdem gefallen.
> 
> Edit: Was mir grad noch eingefallen ist. Damals in Ulduar 25er gab es schon einige DDs die die 7k deutlich überschritten. Denk mal da war der gearscore bei 4-4,5? und mit dem Schaden hätten sie ICC auch in dem Equip gepackt.



Wir haben ne gute Stamm mit sehr guten Spielern, Hälfte davon aus Gilde (sind deren Twinks/Mains), ein paar aus Topgilden vom Server und halt einige aus verschiedenen Richtungen. Jeder von Skillung/EQ/VZ/Skill her super. Problem war bei uns, das recht viele range dabei und diese teils noch nicht das "minimum" von ICC 25 (was 245 wäre - also ende von PDK 25). Soweit auch kein Thema, da ja immer einige dabei sind, die das Ausgleichen können. Aber hier wars z.b. so, das einer unserer Hexer der so 9k DPS fährt auf einmal nur knapp 7 k hatte, da er halt immer für die Impfung usw. rennen musste.

Ich sag ja - wenn ich mich kaum bewegen muss, bring ich mit meinem Hunter fast jeden anderen DD mit höherem ilvl ins Schwitzen / überhole, aber irgendwann is halt EQ technisch schluss mit DMG und wenn ich mcih noch bewegen muss, dann isses eh vorbei. Grad bei Klassen deren hauptdmgsachen kanalisieren, wirds hart. Da kannst du nicht mehr mit Skill kompensieren, da muss einfach EQ her.

Das ist einfach das was die meisten nicht raffen - man braucht BEIDES für Raids - entsprechendes EQ UND Skill. Equip kann ich in Grenzen mit Gearscore / Elitist Groups ansehen / bewerten, aber Skill ist NICHT möglich zu bewerten. Oder soll ich erst mit allen Leuten für den Raid nen Testlauf machen um zu sehen, wie die sich anstellen? Damals zu BC Zeiten war das einfacher - da gab es höchstens mal ne Random für Kara, alles danach war nicht, da bei den meisten das EQ und PreQ gefehlt hat. Sowas konntest du nur in ner Gilde machen. Heute kann aber jeder sich auf nen raidfähigen Stand bringen (wenn er will) - da musst du leider kontrollieren, es geht nicht anders.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

@ Maerad 
okay du willst eine ehrliche Antwort:
für dich ist gs von 5k gerade mal ausreichend für pdk25 und das ist ja mal überequipt. pdk25 haben wir am Anfang rnd mit t7.5-t8 gemacht.

EG und Gs sind für mich für Menschen gedacht, die schüchtern sind oder unfähig mit anderen zu kommunizieren oder ihn einfache Fragen zu stellen. Ich baue und suche oldschool. Kommt ein wisper .. ab ins beimba ... und dann 2,3 Frage an den Herren, der da mit will. Fertig. Und da kann er mir seinen GS, seine DPS und sein Erfolg posten, das interessiert mich eine Bohne (damit disqualifiziert er sich selbst). 
Was mich stark irritiert, ist das ihr alle scheinbar sehr sehr vergesslich geworden seid. Nur weil man keinen Wert auf GS und Co legt, heißt dies nicht das man nicht qualifiziert und zügig filtern kann. Man könnte nun auch sagen alle die GS benutzen, können ebend aus dem Grund, da sie es benutzen, nicht selbst filtern, das wiederum heißt sie haben keine Ahnung und das wiederum heißt Abstand halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurcore (16. Februar 2010)

gs is sicher nicht alles! hatten letztens icc25er rnd und da hatte n dudu "nur" 4,5 k gs... und der hat dann so manchen "imba 5,drölfzig k gs überholt im dmg-meter! das sagt alles über gs aus!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 
schurcore


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> @ Maerad
> okay du willst eine ehrliche Antwort:
> für dich ist gs von 5k gerade mal ausreichend für pdk25 und das ist ja mal überequipt. pdk25 haben wir am Anfang rnd mit t7.5-t8 gemacht.
> 
> ...



naja... laut beimba is alles mit einem char "möglich" doch wie lang des dauert wird dich nich angezeigt^^

aber ich hab den eindruck als würdest du gs user als gs-fetischisten sehen die nachts von gearscore träumen... ich meine wenn du schon kein gs benutzt warum wagst du es überhaupt hier irgendwas reinzuschreiben? Oo
und solltest du gs benutzen, dann weisst du ja selber was für vor und nachteile es birgt...

gs hat auch ne funktion bei der ich sehen kann wie oft wer nen boss gelegt hat... da kann ich in sekundenschnelle schauen ob der erfahrung bei bestimmten encounters hat... da muss ich den nich extra fragen^^

ich meine siehs mal so... jemand mit hohem gearscore (also gear) und viel erfahrung und skill.... was soll an dem schlecht sein? warum sollte ich jetz nen lowequipten, unerfahrenen sonstwen nehmen? wo ist da die logik?.... vor allem kennt man nach über 3,5 jahren die meisten guten spieler eines servers... bzw gilden...

oder meinste echt jemand mit 5,7k gs rennt in keiner anständigen gilde rum?... ich kann dir definitiv sagen dass jmd mit 5,7k gs erfahrun, skill und richtige vz sowie sockel dabei hat.... warum? weil er muss sonst würde er nie diesen gs erreichen.... und weil ihn seine gilde zwingt....


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

GS checker lasse ich grundsätzlich auflaufen .. da wird schnell aus den 5.X chars schnell die minmal Anforderung indem man sich alte t teile (t7-t9) anzieht und dann zu dem Checker rennt. Wird man genommen scheint es ein denkendes Wesen zu sein. Wird man aufgrund des GS abgelehnt, zieht man sich vor ihm um, postiert seinen Erfolg und geht wieder angeln ... in der Hoffnung das einige wenige anfangen umzudenken

ach skelletor du musst noch so viel lernen ... man kann addons aktivieren um zu schauen wie sie arbeiten, um dann sich zu entscheiden (sich eine Meinung gebildet) welches dieser Addons wieder abgeschaltet wird und dazu gehört bei mir GS und EG


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Schurcore schrieb:


> gs is sicher nicht alles! hatten letztens icc25er rnd und da hatte n dudu "nur" 4,5 k gs... und der hat dann so manchen "imba 5,drölfzig k gs überholt im dmg-meter! das sagt alles über gs aus!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yo und ich war in icc25er mit nem 5,7k gs tank und auch nem mage um den dreh?... was war... mage macht 12k dps... der tank kann die aggro halten^^

ich meine es gibt leute die mit niedrigem gs besser sind als leute mit hohem gs.... doch das ist mit sicherheit nicht die mehrheit sondern extreme (damit meine ich extreme) minderheit


----------



## Maerad (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> @ Maerad
> okay du willst eine ehrliche Antwort:
> für dich ist gs von 5k gerade mal ausreichend für pdk25 und das ist ja mal überequipt. pdk25 haben wir am Anfang rnd mit t7.5-t8 gemacht.
> 
> ...



Dann hats du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe oder es nicht verstanden - ich hab gesagt man sollte zumindest das mind. level für den Raid erreichen (vor allem wenns ein Random ist und keine eingespielte Gilde), ergo ~226 für PDK 25 - das mit dem GS war ein SCHÄTZWERT, daher stand da auch "glaube ca. 4.8-5k GS sind ilvl 225-230", lag ich falsch, ist weniger, auch wurscht. 

Stell mal bitte einen 25er Random PDK Raid zusammen ... ich hab da in ca. 1 Minute knapp 30 Leute die mich anwhispern - die sollen kurz zum anschauen vorbei, wenns vom EQlvl, Skillung (soweit ich die Klasse kenne), VZ usw. passt > rein mit ihm in den Raid. Und da werd ich den Teufel tun, mir die Leute in Aresenal ansehen etc. wenn ich mit einem kleinen Addon sofort den überblick hab. Die Sache mit der Frage ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ganz ehrlich - ich hab schon x Leute mit denen ich laber, da wirds etwas kompliziert. Und was soll ich die Fragen? Ich spiel z.b. seit Anfang BC und hab Kara noch nie von innen gesehen (mangels Zeit) - raiden tu ich erst seit WotlK und das recht erfolgreich mit Stammgruppen (keine Zeit für Gilden mit 4 Raidtagen a 5h da ich 2 kleine Kinder hab die vorgehen). Wenn du mich was über die alten Raids frägst > Kein Plan. Ergo dürfte ich nciht mit, obwohl ich mehr als genug Skill hab und meine Klassen in und auswendig kenne.

Und LEIDER hab ich auch immer einige Leute dabei, die mit Skill kommen, aber vom EQ her noch Meilen vom Minimum entfernt sind. Die machen dann zwar bei einem "stillstandgegner" ordentlich dmg, aber sobald etwas mehr dazu kommt isses vorbei.

Ich nutzt GS und EG als das, als was sie gedacht sind - nette, kleine addons, die es dir erleichtern, das Equip / VZ / Erfolge / Sockel etc. eines Spielers den du nicht kennst zu bewerten - schnell, effektiv und in kurzer Zeit. Skill kann ich leider auch nciht durch Fragen bewerten, da wie oben gesagt, derjenige eventuell den Gegner nicht kennt / Frage nicht beantworten kann.

Aber in einem Punkt geb ich dir recht, GS ist nicht alles - denn nur auf den Score zu schauen ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Is ganz witzig als Heal inner ini, da du da mit einem Blick (wird bei mir beim Namen schon angezeigt, brauch also kein GS für den Spieler zu öffnen um den Score zu sehen) den Tank besser einschätzen kannst - das wars aber auch schon. Wenn da einer im vollen PVP EQ steht kann er trotzdem nen super GS haben, macht aber trotzdem sehr viel weniger schaden (alleine schon weil nicht Hitcap). Aber wie gesagt, das einzige was du zuverlässig checken kannst, ob jemand rdy ist für den Raid, ist per ElitistGroup zu sehen, ob Sockel, Enchants usw. richtig / korrekt sind. Klar, kann man auch manuell, aber ich kenn nicht jede Skillung und Klasse auswendig, um zu wissen, was bei denen aktuell die besten sockelm, vz usw. sind. Daher ist das mehr als sinnvoll.

Aber sobald du ein Addon gefunden hast, welches Skill messen kann bin ich dein erster Abnehmer . bzw. sowas macht EG jetzt schon, da man die Leute nach einer Ini bewerten kann (1-5) und ne Notiz dazu erfassen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> GS checker lasse ich grundsätzlich auflaufen .. da wird schnell aus den 5.X chars schnell die minmal Anforderung indem man sich alte t teile (t7-t9) anzieht und dann zu dem Checker rennt. Wird man genommen scheint es ein denkendes Wesen zu sein. Wird man aufgrund des GS abgelehnt, zieht man sich vor ihm um, postiert seinen Erfolg und geht wieder angeln ... in der Hoffnung das einige wenige anfangen umzudenken



ganz ehrlich... würd ich dich treffen und du machst sowas... dann würd ich mich kaputtlachen.... dann wär ich froh dass du angeln gegangen bist... 

warum? weil ich leute die andere leute verarschen hasse...

ich hab noch nie jemanden ver*rscht weil er nen niedrigen gs hat... er erfüllt einfach nicht die anforderungen (letzendlich ne zeitfrage)... im prinzip wie n trabbi in der formel 1^^

aber wenn man jemanden veräppelt weil er nach einem gearscore frägt, weil er vielleicht nicht so lange raiden will/kann.... naja

ich seh dich seit genau diesem post als ****... mein respekt vor dir ist weg das sag ich dir


----------



## Gnorfal (16. Februar 2010)

Das Gearscore nicht alles ist, sieht man nicht nur an Deinem Beitrag. In einer Randomgrp, der ich morgens beiwohnen durfte, befand sich ein Warri mit 5,7k GS.
Erstaunlich geradezu, wie er es auf "nur" 2,6k dps geschafft hat....wahrscheinlich Brain-afk, wie 80% aller Spieler, die man in Random Heros antrifft.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Nun ja dann bist du selbst schuld wenn du dir nicht die Zeit nimmst für die Leute .. dann kannst du auch nicht im Raid erwarten das die Leute auf einander Rücksicht nehmen, wenn immer alles nur noch schnell gehen soll, von EQ-Check bis hin zum loot. Und wenn der Wisperer nicht 5min Zeit hat um auf eine Antwort zu warten, dann ist er eh der Falsche für einen Raid. Warum soll ich mich in einem Spiel was für Entspannung sorgen soll so stressen? Das sollten die Bosse übernehmen (kurzzeitigen Stress für den Belohnungseffekt) und nicht die Spieler oder Gruppe...
Nicht der Boss ist der Feind, sondern die Gruppe.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich... würd ich dich treffen und du machst sowas... dann würd ich mich kaputtlachen.... dann wär ich froh dass du angeln gegangen bist...
> 
> warum? weil ich leute die andere leute verarschen hasse...
> 
> ...



wieso weil deine Welt zusammen brechen könnte? Verarschen tut weh ... ich tue mit der Aktion aber keinen weh. Und wenn ich es dann doch mal tue, dann denke ich mir: wo es weh tut, da merkt man was und wo man was merkt, besteht Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (16. Februar 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Erstaunlich geradezu, wie er es auf "nur" 2,6k dps geschafft hat....wahrscheinlich Brain-afk, wie 80% aller Spieler, die man in Random Heros antrifft.



aber sicherlich
warum in ner rdm hero anstrengen?
da wird als dd geklickt wohin der finger abrutscht, ich muss mir für den magier noch eine feuer-arkan-frost-brainafk skillung anschaffen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatten wir die diskussion nicht schon tausendmale?

die lieben schauen nicht auf gs und schätzen die persönlichere "spreu von weizen-trennung"
die bösen brauchen dafür dieses addon um eine grobe analyse der zukünftigen 2stunden-mitspieler zu erschaffen

beides akzeptabel


----------



## Klirk (16. Februar 2010)

Schurcore schrieb:


> gs is sicher nicht alles! hatten letztens icc25er rnd und da hatte n dudu "nur" 4,5 k gs... und der hat dann so manchen "imba 5,drölfzig k gs überholt im dmg-meter! das sagt alles über gs aus!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wetten es war eine Katzte und du hast das sicher beim Trash beobachtet


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Die Meisten werden wissen, dass GS net alles ist. Vor allem die, die zu BC gespielt haben können sich wohl noch gut daran erinnern wie schwer es war Inis wie SSC mit Rnd-Grps zu gehen.

An Blizzards Stelle hätte man mit Wotlk durch die Rnd Raids alles was Vorteile oder Vergleiche schafft, ala GS, Recount o.ä. aus dem Spiel entfernen müssen. 

Es dient nicht zum Spielspaß, das mal voraus. Wer Spaß haben will sucht sich ne lustige Truppe. Wer schnell durch die Ini, wegen epics will, sucht mit GS. 

Recount war mal eine gute Sache, vor allem für Gilden in BC, um gucken zu können wer noch etwas verbessern kann. Ich z.B. habe als ich mit dem Raiden angefangen habe, durch die Ergebnisse im Recount, von anderen Huntern aus der Gilde Tipps erhalten wie ich mehr DMG mache. Heute wird es dazu netmehr verwendet, sondern um Neulinge gleich als "Noobs", im mittlerweile normalen Sinn, zu klassifizieren.

Wer in GS etwas gutes erkennt solls mir mal sagen. Dass nämlich jemand für ICC net bereit ist sehe ich auch, wenn ich das EQ angucke. Aber durch den GS werden regelrecht anmaßende Forderungen gestellt, welche oftmals überzogen sind.


----------



## Zomb2k (16. Februar 2010)

Hmm diese Disku über GS ist langsam irgendwie nervig.

Was versuchen eigentlich alle hier? Egal ob nun Befürworter oder Gegner von GS? Richtig! Ihr wollt Spaß haben.

Die einen bauen Gruppen nach GS, das ist ihr Indikator, die anderen bauen Gruppen nach Gefühl und Auge, sie sehen sich die Chars und die Sockelungen an, die Glyphen, die Erfolge, etc.
Das Ziel ist das gleiche: Eine Gruppe bauen die den Anforderungen der gewünschten Inni entspricht.
Ich sage: Glücksspiel

Allein aus dem einen einfachen Grund: Du weißt nie was du bekommst. Es gibt da erstaunlich viele Möglichkeiten, wenn auch der Prozentsatz in einigen Fällen stark schwankt:
DD - Hoher GS - macht trotzdem kein Schaden, da 8er Char und langsam kein Platz mehr im Kopf um sich mit Klasse XYZ auseinander zu setzen und auf dem laufenden zu halten.
DD - Hoher GS - Bei RndRaids nicht aufgefallen und hat sich in Innis und PDK Raids durchschleifen lassen.
DD - Hoher GS - Bringt seine Leistung da er sich mit der Klasse beschäftigt (egal ob Twink oder Main)
DD - Niedriger GS - Versteht seine Klasse und macht auch mit niedrigem GS seine DPS die benötigt werden.
DD - Niedriger GS - und keine Ahnung von der Klasse, der ach so typische "LowBOB" der ja nur nen par Stunden in der WoW verbringen will.

Ihr seht da kann noch ne Menge kommen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit herrauszufinden was ein jeder in diesem Spiel mit Char XY wirklich kann ist ein Probelauf. Gilden machen es euch doch vor, Trialzeit. Wozu gibt es die? Damit die Gilde schauen kann ob die Person an sich und einmal das Verständniss über die Klasse denn auch wirklich passt.

Ansonsten finde ich, kann man mit dem GS nur bei einem Tank was anfangen. Tanks mit einem GS von unter 5K würde ich eher ungern mit ICC 25er mitnehmen. das sies können bezweifel ich nicht, aber da ich selbst Tank bin, weiß ich was man mit welchen Equip aushält. Ausserdem gibt es für die Innis seit WOTLK bestimmte Muster im Equip die auch einfach vorteilhafter sind. zu Naxx-Zeiten gab es viel Avoid und gleichzeitig Block auf Items, zu Ulduar und PDK ging es verstärkt auf Hardhitter, dementsprechend Avoid und Ausdauer, nun mit ICC auf Ausdauer und Rüstung. Der GS sagt dir in dem Fall schon einmal fix am Anfang einen kleinen Punkt obs hinhauen kann oder nicht. Drüber schauen muss man trotzdem nochmal und die Stats kurz durchgehen. Ich persönlich orientiere mich beim Gruppe bauen einfach an den Spielern selbst, ich schreibe mit ihnen und gebe Faire Vorraussetzungen vor. Wenn ich mir mal unsicher bin, oder der Spieler selbst sich unsicher ist, ich ihn aber gern dabei haben möchte wegen Buffs etc. dann gibbet eine klare Ansage: "Du pass auf, wir können das so machen wenn du einverstanden bist, du kommst bis zum ersten Boss mit und wenn es nicht reichen sollte, müsste ich dich eventuell austauschen für die nachfolgenden Bossen".

So gibbet z.B. einen kleinen Probelauf bei Lord MakGar und danach einen neuen DD rein zu holen ist auch nich schwierig weil die leute es verkraften wenn nur einer liegt. So hat man allerdings einen kleinen Ansatz von "Proberaid". 

Nichts desto trotz gebe ich diesen Menschen beim "verlassen" der Gruppe aufgrund ihres Defizites ein par Tipps mit. Ich schmeiß sie nich einfach raus, ich gebe Ihnen Adressen zum informieren und ein oder zwei Ansprechpartner die ihnen helfen würden. Dann liegt es an ihnen bis zum nächsten mal ihr Defizit an Equip/Stats/Skill zu kompensieren, und ich kann ihn erneut einladen zum testen.

MFG,
Zomb


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge leute mit hohem gs deswegen:
> 
> 1. die chance dass ein lowequipter schei'e baut ist einfach aus erfahrung höher als dass ein highend equipter scheise baut.
> 2. die innie geht schneller
> ...



oh gott...selten so viel gelacht...

1. die chance das ein "highend equipter" scheiße baut ist genauso groß wie bei einem "low" equipten- warum? weil man sich heute sein gear über markenfarmen leechen kann. trinkets, ringe, waffen, etc- alles gibts für marken ->hoher gearscore
im allgemeinen denk ich immer wieder, dass du nur "highend" equipte dabei haben willst, damit dir niemand den loot wegwürfelt. denn sooo prall is dein gear auch net un wenn ich seh wies gesockelt und geencht is- sry, ich würd dich net mitnehmen. ich kann dir auch gerne erläutern wieso.

2. die ini geht schneller?- wieso? weil "imbaroxx0r" dps kommt? der trash so weggebombt wird, dass die meisten tanks am herzinfarkt sterben oder die tastatur durchhämmern? jaaa gz, bomben kannste auch mit nem niedrigeren gearscore

3. skill+gear->dps
low gear+skill->hohe dps
"highend! gear+skill->richtig hohe dps
"highend" gear-skill->0 dps
lowgear-skill->0 dps
so und nicht anders

4. da widersprech ich dir net- ausnahmsweise

5. die meisten 5k+ leute ruhen sich in ner hero drauf aus, im raid allerdings kann das anders aussehen. und nicht alle spielen schlecht, es kommt auch hierbei drauf an, obs markengear is oder "raidgear". 
weil: "raidgear"->meistens skill vorhanden
markengear-> meistens kaum skill vorhanden

6.wenn einer nen "schlechteren" gs hat, heißt des net das man ihn zieht...wenn er trotz allem das beste aus seinem char holt, is des mehr wert als alles andere.


und soll ich dir was verraten? der mt aus meim alten raid hatte beinahe 6k gs...war menschlich ein arsch un skill war so gut wie nicht vorhanden. 
sein gs kam durch die herstellbaren sachen zustande und über viel glück beim würfeln und über marken. jeden tag daily hero+weekly->4xt10

ich empfehl dir eines: wenn du nen raid eröffnest, verlass dich nich auf gs, sondern frag nach den ulduarerfolgen, also den hms oder nach pdk25er oder vllt ob sie in icc schon was gelegt haben. dann weißte nämlich, dass sie die bosse schon kennen un nich großartig failen werden.


----------



## Killer2009 (16. Februar 2010)

GS is kaka!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und DPS manchmal auch!!


----------



## Invisitor (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt lange genug zum Thema GearScore geschwiegen...

Mir geht dieses Scheiß verf***te Addon langsam derart auf den Senkel... Wenn ich schon höre: "LF Hero, min.-GS 5k(!), /w me plz", dann krieg ich einen derartigen Raster, dass ich dadurch glaub bei einigen Shcon auf der Ignore-Liste gelandet bin... Verdammt nochmal... Ich geh in Inis/Heros/Raids nicht nur um Marken zu bekommen, sondern auch um mein EQ zu verbessern UM diesen GS zu erhöhen wenn man so will...
Wenn ich schon sehe, dass die Leute mich fragen was ich in Naxx 10er mit meiner Twink-Jägerin will, die bis auf den Gürtel alles Rare/Epic hat (8 Epics) und n Itemlevel-Durchschnitt von 191 hat, dann frag ich mich: Äh hallo... wo soll ich denn bitte sonst noch hin... 4Millionen Heros abklappern bis ich endlich mal die ganzen Epics da raus hab dies da eventuell fürn Jäger gibt und die da auch ne so extrem hohe Dropchance haben?!?
I-wann muss man in die Raids um sein EQ zu verbessern (wenn man net gerade Richy-Rich ist und 400k Gold hat)...

Ok, wenn man Raidet oder in Inis geht schaut man shcon aufs EQ, aber wenn ich so manche Rnd-Raids anschau wo ich drin war, ha ich mir gedacht: "Ja klasse, GS von 6k, aber n Movement-Krüppel, dass ne Schildkröte mit Atritis schneller Rückwärts aus der Void-Zone laufen kann als der -.-"

Daher hab ich mir ein ähnliches, aber weitaus besseres Addon besorgt... "_*ElitistGroup*_"...

Es zeigt dir genau an welche aausrüstung deine Gruppe oder das von dir anvisierte Ziel hat, welche Erfahrungen der Spieler schon in Heros/Raids hat, wie er verzaubert ist und ob ers überhaupt ist, Ob die Verzauberungen und Sockel gescheit für die Klasse sind und so weiter... Und nach einem elungenen Raid/einer elungen Hero kann man den Spieler dann bewerten und auch noch ne Notiz hinzufügen die man dann wenn man es will mit anderen EG-Usern teilen kann... (diese Bewertung kann man aber auch machen wenn Ini/Raid abgebrochen wird, also Endboss nciht gekillt wird)... Und für alle die ihr geliebtes GS nicht verlieren wollen: Das Addon zeigt einem Auch ne Bewertung des Equipts und zeigt einem auch für Welche Ini der Spieler eig. überhaupt geeignet ist und für welche nicht...

Falls es wen interessiert:
Video zum Addon von Vanion (WoW-Szene.de)


So long... auf das GS bald Geschichte ist!


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> 1. die chance das ein "highend equipter" scheiße baut ist genauso groß wie bei einem "low" equipten- warum? weil man sich heute sein gear über markenfarmen leechen kann. trinkets, ringe, waffen, etc- alles gibts für marken ->hoher gearscore
> im allgemeinen denk ich immer wieder, dass du nur "highend" equipte dabei haben willst, damit dir niemand den loot wegwürfelt. denn sooo prall is dein gear auch net un wenn ich seh wies gesockelt und geencht is- sry, ich würd dich net mitnehmen. ich kann dir auch gerne erläutern wieso.



Oha, das seh ich ja jetzt erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Diszi sockelt never never never crit-Rating.
Auch kein MP5.

Das ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass man einen hohen GS haben kann, dennoch grundlegende Fehler beim sockeln machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Entweder kennt man seine Klasse und reizt sie aus, inklusive aller Verzauberungen und Steinchen, Mechaniken und Feinheiten, oder eben nicht.
Im Falle von dir Skelletor nimmst du GS als Indikator für den Skill des Spielers, machst aber selbst offensichtliche Fehler.


----------



## pedda_w (16. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich eigentlich deiner Meinung!

Gearscore und DPS sind nicht alles! Vor allem nicht in läppischen Hero inis! So wie du es geschildert hast lässt sich das am besten regeln! Tank hat etwas weniger Life dafür einfach nen guten Heiler und/oder DD's rein und die Sache klappt! Mit gut meine ich keinen doofen GS wert der eigentlich nüsse aussagt, sondern einfach fähige Spieler!

Lieber nehme ich einen nicht so überequippten Spieler mit, anstatt einen der durch doofe Aktionen dauernd die Grp ins schwitzen bringt etc. 

Fast selbiges gilt bei mir für Raids! In ICC oder PDK kannst halt einfach nicht jeden mitnehmen aber auch hier ist Gearscore nicht entscheidend! Dafür zählen in ICC zum beispiel
einfach DPS! Ich fürchte mich net vor Wipes oder reppkosten, aber es ist nun mal so dass man einfach für manche Bosse genug DPS fahren muss um ihn zu legen! Aber hier kann ich mir auch das EQ anschaun! Dieses sagt ja mehr aus als einen Wert der einfach aus dem Itemlvl resultiert!
Durch genaueres betrachten der Sockelungen, VZ's etc kann man ja darauf schließen wie intensiv sich mancher mit seiner Klasse und seiner Skillung beschäftigt und somit auch darauf wie er wohl in manchen Raids so abgeht!

Naja das is meine Meinung! An alle anderen Viel spaß beim flamen!^^


----------



## leonardot1311 (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> falsch wenn dir gs nicht taugt dann solltest du das game wechseln, denn wow ist auf steigende itemlvls aufgebaut... und btw eigentlich nur auf items....
> 
> gearscore ist nicht alles, aber es kann definitiv praktisch sein...




In erster Linie ist WOW auf TEAMPLAY aufgebaut, ABER DAS HABEN DIE MEISTEN NOCH NICHT VERSTANDEN !!!


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich find die Posts von Skelletor einfach nur köstlich, hat was von "Fears and Loathing in LasVegas" muahahahaa 

http://www.dailycollage.com/collages/depp/01-johnny-depp-las-vegas-1024x768.jpg


----------



## baumthekaito (16. Februar 2010)

Es stimmt gs is nicht alles.... ich hab 5800 und bin trozdem nen gimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein scherz dem is natürlich nicht so aber gs nicht = skill.


----------



## Foernjotr (16. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> hier, sims2..nettes spiel..kannste dein sozialverhalten trainieren...
> 
> 
> gearscore is nur was für die, die ihr gear meistens nich im festen raid, sondern via marken un co "gefarmt" haben, im prinzip 0 ahnung haben, aber soooooooooooo weit die fresse aufreißen müssen.
> ...




Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (16. Februar 2010)

Wie die ganzen dämlichen Capslock-Kinder aus ihren Ecken kommen, kurz "JA, ICH HASSE GEARSCORE AUCH!!11einself" und nen Smiley posten und dann wieder verschwinden ist schon amüsant, schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass gerade das Buffed-Forum für genau diese dämliche breite Masse, die ihr so belächelt, der Hauptaufenthaltsort ist? Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass ihr evtl. keinen Deut besser seid? 
Zu dem ganzen dämlichen Mist, der hier wieder geschrieben wird, will ich mich aber auch noch mal äußern. Klar reicht Gearscore allein nicht aus, um einen erfolgreichen Check durchzuführen, dennoch ist es ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Suche ich für eine ICC 25er Gruppe braucht mich der Mage mit einer Gearscore von 4500 gar nicht erst anwinken, der kann direkt wieder gehen, einfach weil der, selbst wenn er am Maximum spielen würde, was meistens nicht der Fall ist, nicht das rausholen könnte, was ich erwarte. Wer neben Gearscore nicht auf die vielen anderen Anhaltspunkte achtet, die da wären Enchants, Gems, Achievements, Titel, Gilde etc. etc., der ist natürlich selber Schuld, aber ganz im Ernst, wie viele gibts davon noch? Zumindest auf meinem Server nicht mehr viele. Die meisten von euch klingen wie verbitterte 12 Jährige Kinder, die sich für Marken nichts mehr zusammenfarmen können und enttäuscht sind, dass sie im PvE Content nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Scoo (16. Februar 2010)

Sorry ich will ein Rollenspiel spielen und nicht Mathe studieren um auszurechnen wieviel DMG meine Waffe macht und was meine Rüssi weg steckt.

WoW ist kein Rollenspiel mehr sondern voll mit allen möglichen Zeugs den es damals zum Start garnicht gab.


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen, danke!!!
> 
> Endlich muss ich nicht mehr nach Gearscore die Leute suchen



/signed

Thread #344 wenn ich mich nicht irre

Btw an den "lol teamplay" schreier da oben, Teamplay = Zusammenarbeit, nicht 4 machen die "arbeit" für einen... das gibts leider rl schon genug >.>


----------



## Gorlh (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen hatte vor kurzem meinen Krieger auch auf 80 gespielt und ich war komplett Blau Geard. Am anfang habe ich mich für HCs als DD eingetragen, aber das hat mir zu lange gedauert, und habe mit komplettt BLAU geard HCs getankt. Man muss sagen das geht mit 25k Selfbuffed, aber auch die neuen Inies.

Und dazu muss ich sagen, dass sogut wie ALLE Leute bzw Healer speziell sich am anfang aufgeregt habe, ja manche sagten am anfang... wtf so ein Tank soll die neuen inies tanken, aber ich hatte sogut wie kein Wipe wegen meinen gear.Wenn dann nur weil der heiler verkackt hat, oder die dds overnukt haben.

Manche haben mich gelobt mit dem Gear die inies zu tanken, und ich sagte nur GS und gear ist net alles.

Ich finde allgemein, dass die leute komische gedanken haben. Sie wollen für HC, Raids sowas endgear haben. Das habe ich früher gemerkt, als ich meine pala noch gespielt habe. Sie wollten für pdk 10+25 , gear aus 245 items nur, aber das lustigste, fand ich damals nur, dass der raidleader der so gesucht hat und auch selber sein marken gear hatte, IMMER gefaild hat.


----------



## Shac (16. Februar 2010)

GS ist das sinnloseste Addon überhaupt: Man kann das so leicht pushen mit sec equiq das der Sinn daran ausgehebelt wird und man trotzdem nachschauen muss welche Items er hat.

Was die einstellung gegenüber Neulingen anbelangt ist WoW kein Gruppenspiel mehr. Im AH werden Lowlevelmats zu astronomischen Preisen angeboten, 80er die ihr Grundequiq zum tanken haben werden zugeflamt und als nicht fähig betrachtet weil ihr Gear net so hoch ist, Heiler schreien die ganze Zeit das ihnen Langweilig ist aber wehe der Tank bekommt en bissel Schaden rein - Flame. Heiler deren Gear noch net hoch ist werden auch gefragt: wie nur 16k Mana? DDs die frisch 80 sind und nur 1k Dps fahren werden auch angemotzt mit der Begründung man wolle diese ja nicht durch Heros ziehen. Zu Classiczeiten hat keine Sau danach gekräht wie der Equiqstand war oder das man irgendwer durch ne Ini gezogen hat nur weil er weniger Dps gemacht hat. Da ist man auch tapfer durch ne Ini gewipt(naja Uldaman Endboss die Ausnahme da hieß es ja immer nach den ersten Wipe den schaffen wir nicht ^^). Auch in BC war das Geschrei net groß da ist man auch mit blauen Gear nach Karazhan.

Blizz sollte GS sperren für WoW und wieder Instanzen machen wie in Classic oder BC wo man mit Dps net mal am Trash vorbeikam.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. Februar 2010)

GearScore ist wirklich nicht alles...
War letztens mit meinem Paladin Tank (5400GS) Occulus Rnd Hero
Es war ein Nachtelf Hunter dabei der hatte 6009, und war 3. (!) im Dmg... der 2. war einer mit durchschnittseq, schätze mal so ~5k.

Da sieht man das SKILL zählt und nicht irgend welche Zahlen, sei es DPS, GS, HP oder sonst irgend ein Mist!


MFG
Pala


----------



## Bordin (16. Februar 2010)

*Gearscore ist nicht alles aber vieles
*


----------



## Akaschas (16. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele schon ein paar Jahre WoW aus spass an der freude, die es aber nicht mehr wirklich gibt. Sie wollen doch alle nur noch schnell in eine Ini die Bosse am besten beim ersten mal in 5 min legen den loot den sie brauchen oder wollen und raus. Die zeiten wo man an ein Boss tagelang gewipt ist, würde doch keiner mehr mit machen.

Am geilsten ist wenn am besten das Gear aus der Ini in die man will schon hat und die passende erfahrung auch gleich.
Nur das ich wegen den Gear und der erfahrung vielleicht rein will, darauf kommen die wenigsten hab ich das gefühl.

Sorry ich sehe das noch als ein Spiel und jeder der ein Spiel als Schw........ verlängerung benutzt tut mir leid ich hole mir meine bestätigung im wahren Leben:

Und ehe jetzt die schlauen bemerkungen kommen: ich bin kein Kind von 12 oder heule weil ich nicht in ein Raid reinkomme in den ich nicht mit will


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich an diesen Blog-Eintrag von GreedyGoblin:

http://greedygoblin.blogspot.com/2010/02/you-must-obtain-better-gear.html


----------



## Tidra-on (17. Februar 2010)

Die Lösung wäre ganz einfach.
Schafft den Enrage bei den Encountern ab.
Plötzlich wäre wieder Movement anstatt DPS und GS gefragt. 
Dann kannst du auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad mit Low Equipten Content schaffen, vorrausgesetzt sie beherrschen ihre klasse.
Aber das würde ja Blizz system der Angleichung der Klassen, des zwei Finger Systems widersprechen. 
Das Problem istmeist nämlich nicht wirklich wieviel wer DPS macht, sondern das einige Bosse eben DPS und GS benötigen um sie zu legen. Da nützt selbst bestes Movement nichts. 
Ergo, das Problem, wenn sie denn es als solches sehen hat sich Blizz hausgeschneidert.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (17. Februar 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> GearScore ist wirklich nicht alles...
> War letztens mit meinem Paladin Tank (5400GS) Occulus Rnd Hero
> Es war ein Nachtelf Hunter dabei der hatte 6009, und war 3. (!) im Dmg... der 2. war einer mit durchschnittseq, schätze mal so ~5k.
> 
> Da sieht man das SKILL zählt und nicht irgend welche Zahlen, sei es DPS, GS, HP oder sonst irgend ein Mist!



Wie kann man des Wort Skill in einer HEROINI benutzen... 
Der Typ mit >6 K GS war einfach nur da um schnell seine Frostmarken zu looten und etwas anderes machen. Glaubst du mit dem GS nimmst du eine Hero ernst? Da gehst brainafk durch und guckst nebenbei TV, chattest im /g oder /w oder machst sonstewas. Gerade als Hunter bietet sich des mit Autoshoot doch besonders an. Und gerade als DD ist es volkommen wayne was du in einer Hero machst. Die einzigen die sich halbwegs anstrengen müssen sind die Tanks (Heiler nur wenn der Tank auf zack ist und Gruppen zusammen zieht, ansonsten olol Hot setzen und afk gehen)

Und gerade mit hohem GS als DD strengs dich besonders aus einem Grund nicht an. Die Tanks halten selten die Aggro. Wtf was packt man mich mit meinen 5,7 k GS in eine Gruppe mit einem 2,8 K GS Tank? 2 Casts und du hast Aggro. Tank zu dumm den Mob zu spotten oder hält sich für imba und meint Leute sterben lassen zu müssen die Aggro ziehen (solche Deppen gibts immer wieder) Ne da stresse ich mich auch nicht mehr am Ende. Einfach irgendwas machen um etwas Dmg zu machen und seine Ruhe zu haben. Wirst zwar ab und zu geflamt warum du mit dem Gear so wenig dmg machst (Jo klar ich hab meinen Char vom Chienesen so wenig Dmg ich für mein Gear mache !11). So wie du gerade der hat keinen Skill und so... Miss mal Skill nicht in Herosinis einfach. Und Occulus, wart mal... Recount zählt doch da den Dmg der Drachen die du da fliegst... Je nach dem was du damit machst ändert sich auch der Dmg...
Mir wurde des auch zu stressig und ich mache kaum noch die Daily. Ich begnüge mich mit den Frostmarken aus dem 10er und 25er. Und spätestens wenn wir mit dem Heromode anfangen wissen wir eh nicht mehr wohin mit den Dingern. Btw ich hab schon mit dem Zeug Saronit für Twinks gekauft so wichtig sind die mir...

An sich ist GS ja eine gute Idee um schnell eine Übersicht zu haben wie die Leute equippt sind. Aber es führt einfach zu dem, dass jeder einfach nur des Gear mit dem höchsten Itemlevel anzieht... Wie oft sieht man jetzt Caster zB mit den 2 Hittrinkets für Marken (ImbaGSPusher die Dinger!) um kommen auf über 600 Hit aufm Equip! Ich persönlich achte auf meine verschiedenen Werte so gut es geht und halte so meinen GS niedriger als er sein könnte aber bin effektiver. Einige PdoK25er Teile (258) bleiben halt noch besser als die 264 aus ICC25... Und hey ich hab auch noch die Waagschale Schicksale (226) an obwohl ich mir für Triumphmarken ein Inttrinket (245) hohlen könnte was ich persönlich nicht so toll finde. GS wayne. Hab 3-4 264 Teile noch auf der Bank liegen mit denen ich meinen GS gut puschen könnte doch mit noch mehr Hit da stehen würde^^. (Die Teile ohne Hit wollen irgendwie kaum droppen und da haben dann alle Need drauf) Mehr Dmg bringen mir die Teile ohne Hit da ich überm Cap bin. Merkt des GS? Nein...
Mitm Main ist GS eh wayne ich komme auch mit Downranken einiger Slots auf einen sehr hohen GS der für jeden GScheck ausreicht als DD. Des einzigste was ich Random gehe ist Weekly und Pdk25er für des Trinket von Anub was ich wohl nie bekommen werde... Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse Weekly GS für Ulduar10er nicht unter 5 K !!!! Alter ich hab mich gefragt wie wir 25er damals clr bekommen haben mit T7,5 und die 226er Items von Kel und Maly...

1 ster Twink 5,69 GS in dem Dreh kein Problem sogar als Tank in jeglichen Randomraid rein zu kommen, brauche ja eh nichts mehr aus den Raids... Secondequip liegt so bei 5,4... 
2 ter Twink 5,1 GS ohne stures Ausdauersockeln kommst nirgendwo als Tank mit. Mit 4,8 K und vollem T9 Set sämtlichen 232 aus Heros und einigen 226 für Eroberungsmarken kommt man nicht einmal Pdk10er Random mit^^
Restlichen 2 80er zocke ich eh nicht atm. 

Um als Twink random wo mitzukommen musst du deinen GS einfach pushen bis zu dem Punkt wo er so um 5.2- 5.3 tendiert und du dann vernünftig die Slots belegen kannst. Vorher bei den Items Itemlevel > all. 

Von dem Sockeln und VZ wollen wir gar nicht mal sprechen... Mir wird jedes Mal über wenn ich Leute mit 12 Stärkesteine in 245 Items sehe... Des beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren 19 ZMSteine in einem 264 Gürtel... Aber GS von 5,4 haben >>> all!


----------



## Bioernus (17. Februar 2010)

mal eine blöde frage, weil GS auf meinem server (bedauerlicherweise?/glücklicherweise?) nicht so gängig ist. und da es hier sicherlich für alle unwissenden eine sinnvolle hintergrundinfo ist:

was steckt im einzelnen hinter der zahl, die mir gearscore ausspuckt???? es wurden mal in einem rnd-raid bei mir die werte gepostet. da viel mir auf, dass es leute gab mit höherem itemlevel-durchschnitt und niedrigerem GS als ich, aber auch leute mit höherem GS und niedrigerem itemlevel-durchschnitt.

also wie berechnet sich dieser wert???? sprich, was kann ich aus dieser tollen dimensionslosen zahl 5500 beispielsweise für eine info herausziehen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Februar 2010)

Bioernus schrieb:


> also wie berechnet sich dieser wert???? sprich, was kann ich aus dieser tollen dimensionslosen zahl 5500 beispielsweise für eine info herausziehen.


Verschiedene Werte belaufen sich darauf. Unter anderem natürlich das Itemlevel, die Seltenheit und Attribute des Items. Man versucht also, wie in einem DPS-Simulator deine potentielle Leistung zu berechnen und spuckt dafür, wie "gut" deine Leistung sein müsste einen Wert aus.

Was du davon hast? Idioten haben einen Grund, dich in ihre Raid mitzunehmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe so einen Blödsinn nicht mal installiert und lebe immer noch *g*


----------



## Tazmal (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> 2.) Für Random Raids wird es nachwievor der Fall sein, dass Gearscore genutzt wird, ganz einfach weil es damit einfacherer ist, unter blöden Umständen 24 Luete aus 100 rauszufiltern (mir ist klar, welche Nachteile GS mit sich bringt).



selten so gelacht, der gs sagt gottseidank garnix aus über den menschen an sich, einen guten gs kann man sich in wow sogar holen wenn man kaum zeit für wow hat, das ist nunmal fakt, natürlich suchen viele nach Gearscore aber ich selbst erlebte es oft genug das leute einfach 0 plan vom char hatten, da hilft ihnen halt auch nen gearscore von über 5000 nichts, wer nichts kann, der kann eben nichts, im rl ist das auch nicht anders, einer der nicht für ne führungsposition geeignet ist der kann auch nicht führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## granbenismo (17. Februar 2010)

hatte letztens nen jäger in der gruppe sein gearscore war 5600 meins liegt bei 4900 naja ich hatte 2k dps mehr als er und fast ne millione mehr gesamtschaden als er entweder hatte er keinen bock oder er konnte seine klasse einfach net spielen und hat sich durch innis ziehen lassen


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Tazmal, ich finds ja schön, wenn ich dich zum Lachen bringe^^

Aber sag mal, du hast schon gelesen, was ich schrieb, oder? "...Nachteile bekannt..."
Ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel, wann ich GS nutz, und zwar ausschliesslich dann, da ich gestern erst wieder den Fall hatte:
Ich wollte eine pdk10er Itemfarm grp eröffnen. Hierzu schrieb ich in /2 "lfm für pdk10er, bitte mit Klassenverständnis und minimum PvE Equip, SpielerCheck DalaMitte" (ich schreib immer absichtlich PvE Equip, da man pdk 10er auch mit Ulduarequipten Spielern schafft). Was war das Ergebnis: Innerhalb von ca 2min war der gesamte Brunnenplatz in DalaMitte dicht, ich zugemüllt mit whispern. In einem solchen Fall liebe ich GS, da ich mit dem Mauszeiger bequem über den Char fahre und so schonmal die heraussortieren kann, die zB unter 3k GS und somit unter NaxxNiveau liegen. Das ist aber auch die einzige Situation, in der ich das nutze.
Und du brauchst mir das echt nicht zu erklären. Ich bin Tank mit einem GS von 5830, habe alles bis Syndragosa down, und mit allem meine ich seit BC allem (ausser Algalon und Ulduar HMs). Ich weiss sehr wohl bescheid über die Nachteile von GS und die Vorteile. Und der einzige Vorteil den es in meinen Augen gibt ist oben genannter.
Nicht immer gleich urteilen. Hinterfragen ist das Stichwort^^

Achja ich vergas zu erwähnen, auf meiner FL waren gestern zu wenig online und die meisten waren mit Gildeninternen Raids beschäftigt, also musste ich wohl oder übel 2 rnd Heiler und 2 DDs mitnehmen.


----------



## Millwall (17. Februar 2010)

ZuranOrb schrieb:


> whipen macht dir also Spaß.. na dann HF bob (und stell dich wieder Tralala-Mitte zu den "equip check noobs" die kein armory bedienen können)



Du kennst Classic wohl nicht, zumindest nehm ich das bei so nem Blödsinn mal an...da hat man sich nämlich noch über 3% mehr runtergeklopftem Life bei Ragnaros oder C'Thun gefreut, und ist endlos gewiped, bis man die EINMAL down hatte. Dafür hat man umso mehr gejubelt. Heutzutage werden Wipes gleich mal mit Mangel an Skill etc gleichgesetzt.


(Nein früher war NICHT alles besser, aber früher haben die Leute nicht bei einem einzigen Bildschirmtod gleich im TS geheult oder sind abgehauen)




@TE: Glückwunsch wegen dem Run und nett von eurer Gruppe, nem Tank mit suboptimalem Equip auch mal zu vertrauen.


----------



## Gerti (17. Februar 2010)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Wie kann man des Wort Skill in einer HEROINI benutzen...
> Der Typ mit >6 K GS war einfach nur da um schnell seine Frostmarken zu looten und etwas anderes machen. Glaubst du mit dem GS nimmst du eine Hero ernst? Da gehst brainafk durch und guckst nebenbei TV, chattest im /g oder /w oder machst sonstewas. Gerade als Hunter bietet sich des mit Autoshoot doch besonders an. Und gerade als DD ist es volkommen wayne was du in einer Hero machst. Die einzigen die sich halbwegs anstrengen müssen sind die Tanks (Heiler nur wenn der Tank auf zack ist und Gruppen zusammen zieht, ansonsten olol Hot setzen und afk gehen)
> [....]



Ich gebe dir zu 100% recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Millwall zu " @TE: Glückwunsch wegen dem Run und nett von eurer Gruppe, nem Tank mit suboptimalem Equip auch mal zu vertrauen."

Wieso suboptimal? Das Equip reicht locker, wenn alle wissen, was sie tun. Nur weil die Allgemeinheit mehr fordert, heißt es nicht, dass die Allgemeinheit recht hat.

* 
*


----------



## Wiikend (17. Februar 2010)

Und noch ein weiterer GS flame thread.So ok blabla gs ist nich alles blabla skill ist wichtiger flameflame jaund? wie kommen die leute an gutes eq?? durch icc werrden sie nicht gezogen und auserdem schonmal nen dd mit 7k dps und gs 3k gesehen? nein schonmal überhaupt jemanden mit 3k dps in icc gesehen? ich denke nicht da so leute net mitgenommen werden ist halt so Eq-->macht gs aus-->macht dps aus=du wirst mirgenommen fertig
So long

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Toastbrot666 (17. Februar 2010)

gearscore dient doch nur dazu, um zu sehen, welche penislänge inetwa mit der eigenen mithalten kann.
ich war schon mit rnd-gruppen in 5er hero inis unterwegs, die nen gear über 5k hatten (ja, ich hab das addon auch mal ausprobiert) und dennoch gewiped sind, weil die leute sich einfach zu sehr auf den equipstand verlassen haben und weniger darauf, die klassenfähigkeiten auch richtig zu nutzen.

da gabs tanks, die mit 5k life ne ganze mobgruppe gepullt haben, weil sie es ja mit dem gear aushalten und der heiler das schon weghealt. dd's die meinten mit ihrem gear tanken zu können (zitat: bei meinem gear hab ich den umgehauen, bevor der bei mir ist...........bums, war er tot) usw usw.

also in meinen augen ist gearscore mehr hinderlich, als hilfreich.


----------



## Shac (17. Februar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Und noch ein weiterer GS flame thread.So ok blabla gs ist nich alles blabla skill ist wichtiger flameflame jaund? wie kommen die leute an gutes eq?? durch icc werrden sie nicht gezogen und auserdem schonmal nen dd mit 7k dps und gs 3k gesehen? nein schonmal überhaupt jemanden mit 3k dps in icc gesehen? ich denke nicht da so leute net mitgenommen werden ist halt so Eq-->macht gs aus-->macht dps aus=du wirst mirgenommen fertig
> So long
> 
> Mfg Wiikend



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Wir hatten in der Gilde einen Twinkrun gemacht wo der beste DD 4,5k Dps gemacht hat und die meisten unter 4K Dps und trotzdem sind wir an saurfang vorbeigekommen(wohlgemerkt VOR dem Nerf und ich meine nicht das Luftschiffevent).Was die meisten vergessen im Gearscorewahn ist das ICC 10er die NAchfolgeinstanz von PDK 10er ist. Das heißt auf gut Deutsch mit dem aktuellen Equiq der neuen Inis + Triumphmarkenitems ist man im Prinzip schon ICC Ready.


----------



## Tschambalaia (18. Februar 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Wir hatten in der Gilde einen Twinkrun gemacht wo der beste DD 4,5k Dps gemacht hat und die meisten unter 4K Dps und trotzdem sind wir an saurfang vorbeigekommen(wohlgemerkt VOR dem Nerf und ich meine nicht das Luftschiffevent).Was die meisten vergessen im Gearscorewahn ist das ICC 10er die NAchfolgeinstanz von PDK 10er ist. Das heißt auf gut Deutsch mit dem aktuellen Equiq der neuen Inis + Triumphmarkenitems ist man im Prinzip schon ICC Ready.



Welchen Nerf meinst du denn? Soviele gabs da noch nicht. Und ehrlich gesagt, an Saurfang vorbei, aber ich glaube nicht weiter. Du kannst uns viel erzählen, aber ab dann is mit 4k- dps Schluss. Fauldarm bezwingt ihr so nicht. Und Traumwandler dürfte auch stressig werden. Anders gesagt, im blauen Equip hab ich damals auch Attumen, Maid und Moroes mitmachen können, dann war aber Sense.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Februar 2010)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Und gerade mit hohem GS als DD strengs dich besonders aus einem Grund nicht an. Die Tanks halten selten die Aggro. Wtf was packt man mich mit meinen 5,7 k GS in eine Gruppe mit einem 2,8 K GS Tank? 2 Casts und du hast Aggro. Tank zu dumm den Mob zu spotten oder hält sich für imba und meint Leute sterben lassen zu müssen die Aggro ziehen solche Deppen gibts immer wieder)



Fang einfach mal an dein Hirn aus dem Standby zu fahren dann bekommst auch keine aggro (bei deiner Rota), liegst nicht alle 2 m im Dreck, hast keine 78g reppkosten und bist in 10 min durch eine hero. Aber sich null anstrengen udn meine ja der Tank udn der Heiler müssen was tun... aber selbst nix machen wollen ... da wunderst du dich? Nun überlege mal wer der Depp ist...


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Hachja mal wieder so eine herrliche GS Diskussion für die ich Extra aus der Versenkung gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist GS taugt zum rnd's aufbauen nix.
Lieber Elitist Group und eine gute Portion Glück beim Leute rauspicken,mit dem Nachtraidfaktor zusammen.

Die Leute die jetzt meinen das man eher auf den Menschen dahinter achten soll...Who Cares?.Soll ich mit jedem der mich /w eine Einzelsitzung aufm TS halten?
Dann bin ich aber vor ID-Reset nicht mit dem Aufbau fertig.


----------



## Tschambalaia (18. Februar 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, habe gestern mal ein bisserl drauf geachtet, aber mehr als einmal die Woche wenn ganz viel Pech mitspielt nutz ich GS eigtl garned. Ich hab ne prall volle FL, kaum komm ich online werd ich von links und rechts zugeplärt, ich solle x und y tanken (zumal ich den Vorteil habe sec MT in einer nicht ganz unbekannte Gilde auf meinem Server zu sein). Also mir is gestern klar geworden, dass GS wirklich nur für

a) diejenigen ist, die tatsächlich mit dem Penis messen nichtmehr hinterherkommen und so Erleichterung haben, oder
b) es nützt dem totalen Neuling, sagen wir mal 3 Wochen alten 80er, der keine Freunde und keine FL hat um so unter 100ten auszuselektieren.

Aber für mehr als eine schnelle wirklich oberflächliche Beurteilung nutzt dieses Addon nicht.
Denn ich hab mir auch eines überlegt, 5k GS für ICC10er erreicht man ohne wirklich hinzuschaun. Und alles was drüber liegt, also ICC25er, ist momentan auch mit Leuten im GS über 5.5k nicht so einfach machbar. Von daher ergibt für einen wahren PvEler, der ohnehin den Überblick über Itemstiles haben sollte,der GS keinen Sinn. Nur eben zur rein oberflächlichen Kontrolle, und selbst das nichtmal wirklich.


----------



## Caldion (18. Februar 2010)

ZuranOrb schrieb:


> whipen macht dir also Spaß.. na dann HF bob (und stell dich wieder Tralala-Mitte zu den "equip check noobs" die kein armory bedienen können)



Ich empfehle solch Leuten wie Dir die Gelben Seiten oder die 11 88 0. Dort findest Du bestimmt unter Psychologen/Psychatern Kontaktadressen, die Dir helfen können. Wer so denkt und reagiert, muss einfach nur krank sein...


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

zum thema gearscore..ich hab mir aus jux mal nen pala hochgezockt, der jetzt seit einem tag- nicht mal, seit gestern nacht um halb 12- 80 is, exakte 24k leben hat, grad so critimmun is, mit dem ich aber schon heros tanke. 
und soll ich euch was sagen? bisher hat sich kein dd beschwert, kein heiler. ich bekam sogar n lob, dass für mein gear ich nich nur super die aggro halt, sondern meine sache echt gut mach un wenig dmg fress.

so und was sagt uns das?
die dds hatten nur bei größeren mobgruppen ab un an aggro, beim bossfight kam keiner drüber.
es starb keiner und dem heiler war rotzelangweilig.
und das bei nem gearscore von nich mal 3k...

sachen gibts


----------



## chevron-9 (18. Februar 2010)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben.....

Skill > GS

Gestern im pdk25 als Heiler mitgegangen. Bei den Valkyren schrieb einer über den Heiler der im Healmeter auf 1 war (ich war auf 2 ^^) "imba heal, aber Movement Krüppel...


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

ZuranOrb schrieb:


> whipen macht dir also Spaß.. na dann HF bob (und stell dich wieder Tralala-Mitte zu den "equip check noobs" die kein armory bedienen können)


Kann es nich sein das du nur neidisch auf Leute bist die GS benutzen weil sie in der Lage sind AddOns zu installieren oder den Betrachten-Button gefunden haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Kann es nich sein das du nur neidisch auf Leute bist die GS benutzen weil sie in der Lage sind AddOns zu installieren oder den Betrachten-Button gefunden haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum sollte man auf jemand neidisch sein, der das addon des jahres benutzt, das einen SOFORT als ..drastisch ausgedrückt...depp abstempelt. entweder ich machs wie vor gearscore un lass mir den erfolg posten, wenn ich ne raidgrp zusammenstell oder ich verlass mich auf mein gespür bzw mach nen gearcheck in dala und schau mirs gear an, nicht den score


----------



## manavortex (18. Februar 2010)

Meine Mage hat mit GS 4100 in PDK25 4500 DPS gefahren.. den ganzen Raid über.. und die besser equippten DDs lagen ständig im Dreck, weil sie im Feuer eingeschlafen sind. Was sagt uns das? Ach ja, mein Twink ist ja soooo imba! Oo


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> warum sollte man auf jemand neidisch sein, der das addon des jahres benutzt, das einen SOFORT als ..drastisch ausgedrückt...depp abstempelt. entweder ich machs wie vor gearscore un lass mir den erfolg posten, wenn ich ne raidgrp zusammenstell oder ich verlass mich auf mein gespür bzw mach nen gearcheck in dala und schau mirs gear an, nicht den score



Da steckt was von dem drinne was man Ironie nennt

Editezog mich eher auf die GC-Noobs die ja kein Armory bedienen können ^^
Weil das bedienen der Armory ja wirklich hochgradig anspruchsvoll ist.Im Gegensatz zum Treffen in Dala-Mitte und Porträt+R-Klick->Betrachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2010)

manavortex schrieb:


> Meine Mage hat mit GS 4100 in PDK25 4500 DPS gefahren.. den ganzen Raid über.. und die besser equippten DDs lagen ständig im Dreck, weil sie im Feuer eingeschlafen sind. Was sagt uns das?



Das du zuwenig Schaden für die Instanz machst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, Gearscore ist Mist, dem stimm ich zu. Wer es als erstes Indiz nimmt, um einen Spieler zu bewerten: ok. Aber wer Gearscore als Bibel in der Randomsuche ansieht, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. Februar 2010)

ich zitiere einen satz der mir von nem anderen spieler an den kopf geworfen wurde bei einer /2 gs diskusion


* alda gs ist alles du boon ohne gs würde es keine guten rnds raids geben statdessen würden die vor noobs nur so wimmeln die ihre chars bei e-bay kauften gs ist das wichtigste addon im spiel man sag nix dagegen sonst kom ich persönlich zu dir vorbei und köpf dich* zitat ende


----------



## Kjarrigan (18. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich zitiere einen satz der mir von nem anderen spieler an den kopf geworfen wurde bei einer /2 gs diskusion
> 
> 
> * alda gs ist alles du boon ohne gs würde es keine guten rnds raids geben statdessen würden die vor noobs nur so wimmeln die ihre chars bei e-bay kauften gs ist das wichtigste addon im spiel man sag nix dagegen sonst kom ich persönlich zu dir vorbei und köpf dich* zitat ende




geil, ticket und bann, ende, solch leute fress ich zum frühstück

Zum Thema:

Gearscore ist nur für einen ersten Eindruck gut, jemand mit 3k GS quest-equip kann eben noch nicht icc 25er mit, alles weitere muss man eben schauen (sockel, vz, dps bei trash (auch wenns nicht viel aussagt) oder ersten boss sowie movement dort)

MfG Kjar


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> warum sollte man auf jemand neidisch sein, der das addon des jahres benutzt, das einen SOFORT als ..drastisch ausgedrückt...depp abstempelt. entweder ich machs wie vor gearscore un lass mir den erfolg posten, wenn ich ne raidgrp zusammenstell oder ich verlass mich auf mein gespür bzw mach nen gearcheck in dala und schau mirs gear an, nicht den score


Seh ich auch so. Gott sei Dank kann ich die Diskussion (noch) aus der Ferne betrachten, da bei uns auf dem Server GS (noch) kaum eine Rolle spielt. Halt ich eh für relativ sinnlos, da das Itemlevel bzw. dessen Durchschnitt doch nur sehr begrenzt etwas aussagen kann.

Beispiele:
Heilig-Paladine, die hauptsächlich in Raids heilen (ja auch die von Ensidia & Co.), rennen derzeit mit dem 200er Buchband rum, weil es schlicht nix bessres gibt (die danach sind allesamt nicht so prall). Ein Lichtblitz-Spammer bevorzugt das 232er PvP-Buch für Ehre. Weiterhin ist Schmuck wie http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47215 immer noch sehr gut, trotz des niedrigen I-Levels. Im GS wird man aber automatisch unter andere (in dem Fall) Paladine gedrückt, die vielleicht auf die weniger optimalen Buchbände oder anderen (nicht zwangsläufig besseren) Schmuck zurückgreifen. Nehmen wir mal an, der Pala setzt jetzt das 245er Retri-Buchband ein, weil das 2nd specc ist und er es eh im Inventar hat. Schwupps, steigt er im GS, obwohl im das Teil ÜBERHAUPT nichts nützt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Grandeur-Karten vom Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Nach wie vor hervorragende Schmuckstücke, aber eben I-Level 200.

Also bleibt locker und schaut euch die Leute lieber an mit denen ihr loszieht. Dauert zwar etwas länger, aber kann doch aussagekräftiger sein als so ein pauschalisierendes Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Februar 2010)

Ersteindruck? Bekommt man den nicht auch durchs einfach anschauen (nicht "betrachten") ... (nur so ein Gedanke) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2010)

Interessant finde ich immer nur, daß gesagt wird, GS sei nicht alles -
aber so viele Topics zu GS nur so aus dem Boden sprießen -
und viele zu GS so viel zu sagen haben,

obwohl es ja nicht alles ist ...

... anscheinend inzwischen doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (18. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Edit:
> Millwall zu " @TE: Glückwunsch wegen dem Run und nett von eurer Gruppe, nem Tank mit suboptimalem Equip auch mal zu vertrauen."
> 
> Wieso suboptimal? Das Equip reicht locker, wenn alle wissen, was sie tun. Nur weil die Allgemeinheit mehr fordert, heißt es nicht, dass die Allgemeinheit recht hat.



Dass es reicht, zeigt ja der Fall des TE, nur sind 28 k Life für einen Tank in der Grube Hero meiner Meinung nach suboptimal (dass das geht, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, ich hab auch "nur"  ca 30k HP, variiert je nach Buffs... und das reicht). Kann an manchen Stellen aber doch ziemlich eng werden...





aber dann hat man wenigstens wieder mal eine Herausforderung, nach der alle immer schreien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... anscheinend inzwischen doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird viel über GS diskutiert, zumeist mit negativer Einstellung GS gegenüber. Weil man es täglich auf den Servern zu lesen bekommt.
Muss noch lange nicht heissen, dass es toll ist. Aber es ist eben momentan omnipräsent.


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ersteindruck? Bekommt man den nicht auch durchs einfach anschauen (nicht "betrachten") ... (nur so ein Gedanke)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher vom Namen und der Art und Weise des Anschreibens.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Eher vom Namen und der Art und Weise des Anschreibens.



gut also wozu dann GS?


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Da steckt was von dem drinne was man Ironie nennt
> 
> Editezog mich eher auf die GC-Noobs die ja kein Armory bedienen können ^^
> Weil das bedienen der Armory ja wirklich hochgradig anspruchsvoll ist.Im Gegensatz zum Treffen in Dala-Mitte und Porträt+R-Klick->Betrachten.
> ...



ahso..sry-.- bin grad erst aufgestanden >.< nacht durchgelernt-.- da muss mir die ironie schon ins gesicht spucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (18. Februar 2010)

sorry. aber ich halte das alles für'n Fake, schon alleine weil man selbst mit 4000 GS noch im Dungeonfinder ein schlösschen vor HoR stehen hat.
und für'n Screenshot mal eben 3-4 Items ausziehen dürfte ja nicht wirklich schwer sein


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich immer nur, daß gesagt wird, GS sei nicht alles -
> aber so viele Topics zu GS nur so aus dem Boden sprießen -
> und viele zu GS so viel zu sagen haben,
> 
> ...



das problem is das heut jeder depp im /2 mit gs um sich wirft, aber NULL ahnung hat was welche klasse- explizit sogar die eigene- kann


edit: ich mach ma kaffee-.- mag auch wer?


----------



## heezay (18. Februar 2010)

es ist doch einfach so das dieses Spiel auf mehr oder weniger mathematischen Tatsachen aufbaut . du kannst noch so viel skill haben , ohne das richtige Equip bringt das einfach nicht wirklich viel.
Natürlich heißt eine hohe gearscore nicht das der Spieler auch skill hat, jedoch ist es immerhin eine gewisse Absicherung. Irgendwie muss man sich doch als Raidleiter bei nem rndm Raid vergewissern das die Leute wenigstens bisschen was taugen.


----------



## Natar (18. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> das problem is das heut jeder depp im /2 mit gs um sich wirft, aber NULL ahnung hat was welche klasse- explizit sogar die eigene- kann




jeder hält sich selber für einen könner


----------



## Super PePe (18. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> das problem is das heut jeder depp im /2 mit gs um sich wirft, aber NULL ahnung hat was welche klasse- explizit sogar die eigene- kann
> 
> 
> edit: ich mach ma kaffee-.- mag auch wer?



Da muss ich aber Gs mal verteidigen, denn das liegt nicht am Addon, sondern am User. Stellt sich nur die Frage: Fährt man sicherer Leute, die mit ihrem Gs werben, auszufiltern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (18. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> sorry. aber ich halte das alles für'n Fake, schon alleine weil man selbst mit 4000 GS noch im Dungeonfinder ein schlösschen vor HoR stehen hat.
> und für'n Screenshot mal eben 3-4 Items ausziehen dürfte ja nicht wirklich schwer sein



Geht aber um die Grube von Saron, da kann man schon relativ zügig rein (ich glaube ich hatte beim ersten Besuch  ein ganzes Epic, den Kolben von Bronjahm)...frag mich nicht nach meinem GS, ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer...aber da war ich schon ein paar Mal drin und hab noch (ohoh man höre und staune) immer blaue Items an.





Hallen Hero is allerdings mit dem Char noch gesperrt, in dem Fall hättest du Recht.


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> gut also wozu dann GS?



Ich benutze es doch garnicht ^^
War das aus meinem allerersten Post nicht erkenntlich hervorgegangen?

@Latha kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und GS ist nicht die Bibel...es ist der Heilige Gral *fg*


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber Gs mal verteidigen, denn das liegt nicht am Addon, sondern am User. Stellt sich nur die Frage: Fährt man sicherer Leute, die mit ihrem Gs werben, auszufiltern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



teilweise schon...ich war eben ak25...der raidlead laberte ständig was von gs un er hätte den höchsten score und bla und blubb und war so damit beschäftigt zu prahlen, dass ihn die adds von toravon umgehauen haben


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> teilweise schon...ich war eben ak25...der raidlead laberte ständig was von gs un er hätte den höchsten score und bla und blubb und war so damit beschäftigt zu prahlen, dass ihn die adds von toravon umgehauen haben



Das nenn ich nen gepflegten "Selfown"


----------



## mk77 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich gebe dem TE voll recht, ich hab selber etwas tank gear und komme auch nur auf 34k unbuffed...hatte schon erlebt als ich als dd mit wahr die leute den tank gekickt haben bei den neuen inis weil er nur 38k unbuffed hatte

doch ich mit meinen 34k unbuffed mache alle neuen inis ohne probleme, zwar mit der gilde aber egal

Die meisten schaun nur auf HP und das is leider falsch


----------



## Super PePe (18. Februar 2010)

@robotic

die Betonung liegt hierbei auf "gut", verstärkt durch die rhetorische Frage "also wozu dann GS" ... ergo Zustimmung zu deinem Geschriebenen

@Latharil

wie du selbst sagt er (der user) war damit beschäftigt und nicht das Addon. Das sollte man trennen, sonst endet man bei "wir machen Salinger für Lennons Tod verantwortlich"


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

@Pepe
Sry diesmal hab ich gepennt ^^

Edit:Auf die Frage hab ich leider keine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn mein Penis wird durch meinen GS bestimmt auch nicht länger *seufz*


----------



## Gorgor (18. Februar 2010)

APPLAUS APPLAUS APPLAUS

...hier hast n Keks


----------



## Grrhh (18. Februar 2010)

Der Punkt ist hier sicher schon öfters angeführt worden, aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal.
Ich habe nach sehr langer Zeit meinen Farm(Retri)pala ausgegraben und wollte mich mal erinnern wie sich der in Inis spielt, mit dem PVP Rüssiset und dem Titanstahlzerstörer. 
GS 4200.
Spitzenwert im Turm 1,8 k dps bei Bossen, über die ganze Ini 1,5 k dps.

oO, da kann man sich die GS sonstwohin stecken.

Zum Thema Tanks:
Ich kenne nicht nur einen Tank mit GS weit über 5000, die gegen meine süsse kleine Gnomenmagierin (GS 4900) chancenlos sind beim aggrohalten, wenn ich es darauf anlege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die HP eines schaue ich inzwischen gar nicht mehr, ein Tank ist immer nur so gut wie der Rest der Truppe. Und wenn der Healer ein Bob ist, und die DDs unbedingt die Aggro haben wollen kann man einen Buffed 50k auch hinstellen, es wird nicht funktionieren.

In diesem Sinne, GS ist ein Wert für den Müll.


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> APPLAUS APPLAUS APPLAUS
> 
> ...hier hast n Keks



Oh ein Beitrag ohne Inhalt zum Thema...wie nützlich ;>

Keinen besseren geistigen Erguß zum Thema GS gefunden?


----------



## Najsh (18. Februar 2010)

GS ist extrem hilfreich für jede rdm raid orga - *wenn es vernünftig eingesetzt wird*.

Wer rumheult, dass ein raid ihn nicht mitnimmt, weil der rl sein eq nicht als
ausreichend erachtet - sollte sich nicht hier ausheulen, sondern statt dessen
einfach selber raids organisieren - nach seinen persönlichen Maßstäben.

Denn mehr als Addons wie gearscore gehen mir Leute auf den Sack, 
die denken, der RL wäre ein Altruist dessen einzige Aufgabe es ist, es allen
Leuten (die sonst zu unfähig sind einen raid finden oder zu organisieren) recht zu machen.

Selbst ist der Mann/Frau ! Macht eure eigenen raids, gründet eure eigenen Gilden,
sucht euch Freunde - und dann könnt ihr alles besser machen und braucht euch um GS
etc nicht weiter zu kümmern. 

Und wer es halt nicht schafft sein eq auf einen vernünftigen Stand zu bringen, 
in Zeiten wo man den Grossteil an EQ durch Embleme nachgeworfen bekommt -
dem ist halt genauso wenig zu helfen wie einem der einen GS von >5 für hero inis verlangt.


----------



## el-boom (18. Februar 2010)

Gearscore zeigt dir nur *theoretisch *vorher ob die Leute was können oder nicht, klar kann man die Ini auch mit einem Tank mit einem Gearscore von 4k oder so machen, aber ich kann leute verstehen die sagen ab GS 5k+. Sie wollen einfach das wipen durch unterequipte vermeiden um effizient zu zocken, jedem sein Recht. So wie man Leute nicht verurteilen soll die einen geringen Gearscore haben(warum auch immer) kann man auch nicht Leute verurteilen die damit ihre Gruppe basteln, jedem das seine.


----------



## Gorgor (18. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Oh ein Beitrag ohne Inhalt zum Thema...wie nützlich ;>
> 
> Keinen besseren geistigen Erguß zum Thema GS gefunden?



Der ganze Thread is nutzlos.
Wie viele davon gibts schon? warens 999999 oder 1000000?


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> GS ist extrem hilfreich für jede rdm raid orga - *wenn es vernünftig eingesetzt wird*.



Selbst dann bleibts es Müll oder Crap oder beides,einfach weil es einem keinen gescheiten Überblick bietet.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2010)

Zwei Dinge noch:
Wie oft seid ihr bisher gewiped, weil der Schaden respektive Heal eines Spielers nicht gereicht hat? Und lag es am Equip, dass ihn limitierte? Und wie oft wiped ihr, weil Fehler gemacht werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre für die Einführung eines Name-Scores:
Jegliches Sonderzeichen verringert den Score, Wörter wie Bam, Oida, Dark, Shadow, Death und andere setzen ihn direkt auf Null und eine Kombination von beidem setzt den jeweiligen Spieler automatisch auf die Ignore-Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön sind die Flames derjenigen, die ich wegen ihres Namens nicht mitnehme, trotz ihrer 5,6k GS. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber Gs mal verteidigen, denn das liegt nicht am Addon, sondern am User. ...


Naja, kommt das nicht auf dasselbe hinaus?
Denn schliesslich hat ein User das AddOn entwickelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andererseits kommt es halt darauf an, wie man die AddOns verwendet.
Als persönlichen Anreiz mag es ok sein.
Sowas in der Art gab es ja schon lange vor GS - z.B. IOP (Inventory On Par).
Da konnte man auch das Equip Anderer quasi durch Anvisieren speichern und dann immer wieder anschauen.
Es gab/gibt auch da nen "Score".

Gearscore ist halt nur umfangreicher.

Für mich dienen solche Sachen aber nur zum persönlichen Vergleich/Anreiz (nur ausrüstungsbezogen) - keinesfalls zum Ausfiltern.


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge noch:
> Wie oft seid ihr bisher gewiped, weil der Schaden respektive Heal eines Spielers nicht gereicht hat? Und lag es am Equip, dass ihn limitierte? Und wie oft wiped ihr, weil Fehler gemacht werden?
> 
> 
> ...



xD 
made my day


----------



## Tomratz (18. Februar 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Naja des mit dem Gearscore find ich iwie auch nicht die beste Lösung..
> Ich hab vor ca. nem Jahr aufgehört aktiv WoW zu zocken..
> Ich hab immer wieder Phasen wo ich echt bock habe.. Dann Log ich mich mal ein und such nach ner Rnd-Grp oder sonstiges, aber immer wird gesagt "Sorry aber dein EQ reicht einfach nicht.." Sogar für Heros scheißen die schon rum..
> Und genau auf diese Art werd ich mti sicherheit nie wieder so richtig meinen Spaß an WoW haben..
> ...



Du sprichst davon, dass dich keiner mitnimmt, redest dann aber davon dass du in einer der besseren Gilden auf deinem
Server bist.

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, mit Gildenleuten in Heroinis zu gehen?

Wir machen das gerne mal, wenn bei uns Leute frisch 80 werden, da werden dann gildenintern einige Inis gemacht und
für Equip gesorgt, von Marken mal abgesehen.

Also nicht nur jammern, selbst mal was in die Hand nehmen


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich wäre für die Einführung eines Name-Scores:
> Jegliches Sonderzeichen verringert den Score, Wörter wie Bam, Oida, Dark, Shadow, Death und andere setzen ihn direkt auf Null und eine Kombination von beidem setzt den jeweiligen Spieler automatisch auf die Ignore-Liste.
> 
> 
> ...



Hachja das würde einem lästiges klicken ersparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Flames übrigens sehr kreativ.
So sachen wie:alda halst maul gug mal deiben gs an du bob

Da wär ich direkt auch für den Duden-Score *g*


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Hachja das würde einem lästiges klicken ersparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



njaaaa, wenns ne art "deutschtest", also mit rechtschreibung, wortschatz, etc. ingame gäbe, BEVOR man sozusagen einen char leveln dürfte...dann gäbs sicher keine lags


----------



## Zazuu (18. Februar 2010)

Tacko1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, =)
> 
> wie der Titel des Threads schon sagt ist GS und DPS nicht alles im Spiel.
> Heute Früh hab ich als Healer eine RndGrp gesucht und nach 5min war diese auch zusammengestellt.
> ...






Genau deiner Meinung.
Ich fahr mit meinem 5k gs mehr dps als der rest der Gilde, die meist 200 bis 300 gs mehr haben...
Klar 200 - 300 sind nicht die Welt aber der Abstand in denn dmg meter sind manchmal echt enorm.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man seine Klasse nicht nur spielen können sondern auch beharschen...
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das heißt, alles aus seiner Klasse rausholen zu können und die Fähigkeiten des Charakters optimal [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kombinieren zu können. Und auch das Verwenden der richtigen Fähigkeiten zur richtigen Zeit um auf [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]die gegebene Situation möglichst geschickt zu reagieren.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Deine Telntverteilung, dein Eqip und so weiter kann so gut sein wie es will, wenn du dein Cha. bei ebay gekauft hast und deine Klasse nicht beharscht und spielen kannst bringt es dir nicht.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Es gehört auch dazu , zu wissen welche Atribute dein Cha. auf seinem eqip braucht , welche werte und welche Talente besser sind,[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]was für eine Verzauberung du brauchst und welche Sockelsteine du einsetzen musst und vieles mehr.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Es bringt dir nicht viel dies alles bei denn Großen Gilden ab zu schauen und genau das zu Kopieren, klar es ist vlt meist richtig was sie machen aber sie haben es ja auch wie ausgerechnet und ausprobiert.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wie Tacko schon gesagt hat Gs ist nicht alles =)[/font]


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2010)

Als Schurke würde ich aber den Ball flachhalten, wenn es um "mehr Schaden als andere Gildies" geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (18. Februar 2010)

Du hast recht, gs ist nicht alles, aber es ist auch nicht gar nichts so wie du behauptest.

Was sagt ein gs von 3,2k genau aus?
Es sagt viel blau mit ersten epics, es sagt fals es tatsächlich feral items sind ist der Tank hc ready.
Und ja ihr habt die hc ini mit nem hc ready Tank geschafft (Gratulation).

Was sagt es noch aus? Genau, in icc hat der Tank nichts verloren. Ich würd ihn auch nicht mitnehmen nach icc.

Wenn man es genau betrachtet sagt mir gs auf welchem lvl sich das gear des spielers befindet. In kombination eines Sockel und enchant checks kann man einen spieler sehr wohl zuordnen in welche inis er reinpasst und in welche nicht.

Das einzige Problem dabei sind die spieler welche die Grenzen nicht kennen.

Die gs Grenzwerte muss jeder für sich selbst einschätzen.
Mir is definitiv klar das in meinem Icc 10er raid wo nur leute von 5,6k aufwärts dabei sind.
Das wir durchaus in der lage sind 2 Leute mit nem Gs von 1k durch pdk 10 zu ziehen ohne auch nur annähernt in die gefahr eines wipes zu kommen.
Aber ist das wirklich der Sinn der Sache?


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> njaaaa, wenns ne art "deutschtest", also mit rechtschreibung, wortschatz, etc. ingame gäbe, BEVOR man sozusagen einen char leveln dürfte...dann gäbs sicher keine lags



Wahrscheinlich auch nur einen Realm in Deutschland...


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> Du hast recht, gs ist nicht alles, aber es ist auch nicht gar nichts so wie du behauptest.
> 
> Was sagt ein gs von 3,2k genau aus?
> Es sagt viel blau mit ersten epics, es sagt fals es tatsächlich feral items sind ist der Tank hc ready.
> ...



manchmal..um rohdiamanten zu equipen...ich bin gern bereit, leute die ahnung von ihrer klasse haben, durch pdk10 zu ziehen oder solang heros, bis sie sich vorerst das guffelmarkengear holen können


----------



## addyy09 (18. Februar 2010)

> Mit dem Thread will ich nur noch mal erinnern das WoW nicht nur stupides Equipfarmen ist und eigentlich Spaß machen soll



man farmt aber auch nicht mit 3.2k GS heros als tank und das noch in grube hc...wo isn da der spaß


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> man farmt aber auch nicht mit 3.2k GS heros als tank und das noch in grube hc...wo isn da der spaß



Der Spass ist im Gemeintschaftlichen Handeln versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man unternimmt etwas zusammen und versucht ein Ziel zu erreichen.Was waren das Zeiten als Hero's noch arbeit waren...


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Februar 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Genau deiner Meinung.
> Ich fahr mit meinem 5k gs mehr dps als der rest der Gilde, die meist 200 bis 300 gs mehr haben...
> Klar 200 - 300 sind nicht die Welt aber der Abstand in denn dmg meter sind manchmal echt enorm.
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wie Tacko schon gesagt hat Gs ist nicht alles =)[/font]



Nein, Gearscore ist nicht alles. Aber DPS auch nicht. Es kommt immer drauf an, welche Zusatzaufgaben eine Klasse während eines Kampfes hat, muss sie sich oft bewegen etc.pp.
Zu guter Letzt - und da stoße ich mit Lari ins selbe Horn - kommt es auch darauf an, welche Klasse die anderen spielen.

Vielleicht können die sogar insgesamt besser spielen wie du, nur deren Klasse gibt nicht mehr her. 

@addyy09
Wenn die Leute sich mal dran erinnern würden, dass es sowas wie CC und dergleichen gibt, ging das auch locker mit einem Tank mit GS 3200. Einerseits darüber motzen, wie leicht alles doch ist, aber sobald man mal vor eine Herausforderung gestellt wird, den Spaß anzweifeln...


----------



## Akium (18. Februar 2010)

Gearscore führt zu Melee-DDs mit 15 % Trefferwertung.... 

Gearscore führt zu Tanks ohne Waffenkunde.... 

Gearscore führt zu Huntern die "Tempowertung" stacken... 


In den allermeissten Bereichen, ist es oftmals gar sinnvoll, das ein oder andere Item aus dem Vorcontent zu tragen, um als Ergebnis nen ausgewogenen, besseren Char zu haben. 

Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Leute eh alles anziehen, was ihnen vor die Füße fällt, Hauptsache das Itemlevel ist höher.. ^^

Andererseits flamen auch viele völlig unterequippte Leute rum, die meinen sie müssten unbedingt mit ihrem T 7 Equip nen ICC 25 Raid bereichern. 



Im Endeffekt zählt nur der "echte" Blick auf die Equipzusammenstellung. Dort erkennt man ob der Spieler seine Klasse versteht, und kann zumeisst auch mit entsprechendem Skill rechnen. 

Desweiteren stellt man auch fest, ob man da nen Kandidaten vor sich hat, der sich um nix kümmert, und im Endeffekt nur gezogen werden will... quasi nen Klotz am Bein.


----------



## Daylife (18. Februar 2010)

ich finde das lustig, wieviele leute über gs meckern und sich aufregen, aber ganz genau wissen, wie groß bzw hoch ihrer ist. ich finde gs auch den letzten mist und ich weiß nicht, welchen ich habe und will es auch nicht wissen. wenn ich nicht mitkomme, gehe ich halt farmen. es gibt in wow mehr als nur lila sachen


----------



## Kersyl (18. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> höhen GS -> besseres Equip --> falsch gesockelt , falsch gestanden WIPE = Tod durch Dummheit aber sein GS war guuuuuuut
> und bitte net so kommen ja aber wenn er gs von 5.X k dröfflelelele hat dann kann er nru gut sein ... alles bullshit, dann hat er sich das tank equipt erleecht als heiler oder 5. Rad am DDwagen ..und dann hast so ein Vollpfostentank mit 5.8k gs im Raid aber keine Ahnung von der Mechanik ,,,



Bei tanks Ist es schon recht sinnvoll...aber es gibt DD´s die machen mit 213er EQ 6k dps...Also es ist ne nette addition um rnd´s zu "checken" aber im schlusseffekt...Könnten sie das addon + DPS addon von mir aus verbieten wäre mir egal.

GS - Muss nicht sein

EIn beispiel: Ich hab ne rnd grp für ICC10 gefunden, für mein shamy. meine gilde geht da immer rein, ich hab nen gs von 5k, nur diese woche war halt mal wer anders dabei.
Dacht ich mir:" gut such ich mir ne rnd grp. gibt immerhin frostmarken, und ich hab wieder was zu tun.^^"
Hat sich gefunden, hatten einige technische probleme bei einem heiler und tank die mussten dann raus aber dann liefs ziemlich gut wie ich finde.
1. Boss firsttry ohne tote down, loot ganz normal ohne Ninjas oder ähnliches verteilt und auf zum 2. boss. Hat auch recht gut geklappt, außer das mit dem unterbrechen. Hatten nur 2 palas als melees und 1 schurke...kA die habens wohl nicht ganz hingekriegt...Lag wohl an den Lags, die mich auch die ganze Zeit über genervt haben.
Aber auch der war firsttry.
Dann gings zum luftschiff, wo wir die weekly mit dem frostriesen machen wollten. Da wusste keiner so richtig die strategie und ich musste raus, weil wir halt schon 3 trys hatten und halt  recht viel zeit wegen den problemen verloren hatten.

So Nu kommts aber: der höchste GS war 5.2k, der rest hatte so um die 4-5k gs. Die DPS lag zwischen 4k-5.6k.

Wir haben die ersten beiden bosse und sogar noch weiter geschafft, hab danach gehört sie haben Saurfang auch down bekommen und es gab keine Imba r0xx0r. Keiner lag über 6k dps und wir habens geschafft.
Also ich finds nicht schlimm low dps zu machen/niedrigen gs zu haben. 
Erst einladen, dann könnt ihr die leute immernoch kicken, wenn ihr so - ich sags mal so - dämlich seit.

P.S:OLOLOL!!1111 ersta flügle isidt Fr33l00t!!11111...-.-

^ sowas bitte unterlassen, ich brauch nicht den LK alleine komplett nackt im hero mode legen. Ich fand den Raid super, weil die meisten RND´s sich dann mit frisch 80 da reinschlingeln von wegen "is mein bruder/schwester/ABFFL shadzüpüp(verstümmelung der deutschen sprache) darf mit is kein ding" und DAS ist was mich aufregt.

mfg Kersyl


----------



## Tpohrl (18. Februar 2010)

Das dieses Thema immer wieder ein aufreger wird?^^
Wenn jemand meint einen Spieler nicht in die Gruppe zu nehmen wegen ein paar huntert GS-Punkten zu wenig, dann bitteschön. 
Sollte mich jemand aus diesem Grund ablehnen wüsste ich sofort, das ich mit einem so verkrampften Leiter nichts zu tun haben will. Und schon ist GS wieder ein Intrument zum finden der richtigen Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum anderen, wenn ich es nutze um schnell eine Gruppe einschätzen zu können ist es wieder hilfreich. 
Gerade Gestern in der Seelenschmiede, DK Tank 26k life GS 3k und ein paar zurdrückte, da weiss ich gleich okay auf den muss ich aufpassen, sonst fällt er mir um. Pala Vergelter dabei gs knapp 5k, okay der wird auch mal agro ziehen, also gleich mit zuhoten. Das bedeutet ich werd nur heilen müssen also gehe ich gleich in Baumgestalt und fahr halt keinen damage mit, wie ich es sonst mache wenn alle GS +5,5k haben.
Oder auch gestern in der Grube mit meinem Krieger, komplette Gruppe deutlich unter 4k GS, Heiler grad so eben 3k, alles klar ich muss nicht vollgas geben um die agro zu halten und spar mit meine stuns für kritische Momente. Also nicht reinrushen, Spalten, Schockwelle, sondern mit der Schockwelle auf die erste echte schadensspitze warten, damit der Heiler etwas Luft bekommt.

Also ich find GS schon ganz praktisch, wenn man es als groben anhalt nimmt und jeder der sich von soetwas nerven lässt ist irgendwie auch selber schuld.


----------



## dudu man (18. Februar 2010)

da kann ich nur zustimmen lfg sagt einem doch obs reicht oder nicht weclher depp is überhaupt auf diese ganze ene mene mu oh dein gs/dps/hps und so scheis reicht net zeug gekommen


----------



## Zazuu (18. Februar 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nein, Gearscore ist nicht alles. Aber DPS auch nicht. Es kommt immer drauf an, welche Zusatzaufgaben eine Klasse während eines Kampfes hat, muss sie sich oft bewegen etc.pp.
> Zu guter Letzt - und da stoße ich mit Lari ins selbe Horn - kommt es auch darauf an, welche Klasse die anderen spielen.
> 
> Vielleicht können die sogar insgesamt besser spielen wie du, nur deren Klasse gibt nicht mehr her.



Leider hast du, wie es scheint meinen Beitrag nur überflogen oder denn rest übersehn.=)
Es geht natürlich nicht nur ums dps hab ich ja drin stehn.
Einfach nochmal lesen^^


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Februar 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Leider hast du, wie es scheint meinen Beitrag nur überflogen oder denn rest übersehn.=)
> Es geht natürlich nicht nur ums dps hab ich ja drin stehn.
> Einfach nochmal lesen^^




Doch, habe ich. Du schreibst, dass man optimal gesockelt haben muss, die Items für die jeweilige Skillung passen etc.pp. Ist auch alles richtig soweit. Dies ist aber alles eingeleitet mit "Obwohl mein GS niedriger ist als der von meinen Kollegen, fahr ich mehr DPS".

Du unterstellst in diesem Moment deinen Gildenkollegen, dass sie trotz höherem GS irgendwas falsch machen müssen, weil du mehr DPS fährst. Und ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die möglicherweise ebenso alles beherzigen, was du aufgezählt hast, und trotz höherem GS nicht mehr fahren KÖNNEN. Wenn sie die selbe Klasse wie du spielen, dann kann man schon eher in den Bereich Skillung, Sockelung etc. schauen. Aber pauschal ist die Aussage "Trotz niedrigerem GS fahr ich mehr" nichts wert.

Kurzum: Wenn du der Meinung bist, GS sagt nicht viel aus - ist richtig. Die Argumentation dazu nun mit DPS zu untermauern, passt allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Shac (18. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Welchen Nerf meinst du denn? Soviele gabs da noch nicht. Und ehrlich gesagt, an Saurfang vorbei, aber ich glaube nicht weiter. Du kannst uns viel erzählen, aber ab dann is mit 4k- dps Schluss. Fauldarm bezwingt ihr so nicht. Und Traumwandler dürfte auch stressig werden. Anders gesagt, im blauen Equip hab ich damals auch Attumen, Maid und Moroes mitmachen können, dann war aber Sense.



Der dämlich kam das die Blutpunkte länger dauern bis se ticken. Fauldarm haben wir auch schon down gehabt(halt mit dem ein oder anderen ICC-Item). Beim Rest haben wir noch nichts großartig probiert. Die Rede ist hier auch vom 10er, beim 25er wirds nicht reichen. Ist wie gesagt auch nur Twinkrun mit denen machen wir eh nur das notwendigste.


----------



## Martok352 (18. Februar 2010)

Ja, klar ist GS nicht alles, aber was glaubst du wozu es bessere eq's gibt?! Auch als DD hilft gs, denn es entlastet auch die Heiler, wenn der kleine Schadensverursacher nicht so oft gehealt werden muss... Höres eq->mehr Leben->Healer muss bei HP Verlust nicht sofort reagieren sondern kann z.B. den "Noob-Tank" vorne heilen.
Grube is nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoll... Ja klar, die Trash-Mobs zur Höhle rauf brauchen schon einiges an können, aber man muss auch nicht wipen, nur weil man einen 3,3k GS Tank hat. Wenn er spielen kann, weiß er, dass er dem Heiler helfen kann indem er z.B. mal einen Heiltrank reinhaut oder den GS (für die newbies GS hieß mal Gesundheitsstein) usen. Also gleicht dies auch wieder ein bisschen sein geringes Leben aus...
GS hilft zwar, ist aber in den meißten fällen nicht nötig. Wenn ein Nobb eine Hero leaft, nur weil einer aus der grp einen low-GS hat ist das natürlich ein Sch***, aber wenn in ICC jmd mit einem low-GS dasteht, dann muss sich der Leader nicht wundern, wenn sich plötzlich die grp auflöst.
Meine Meinung zum GS... Er ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber man sollte nur an den richtigen Orten auf ihn achten!!!


----------



## Talismaniac (18. Februar 2010)

zu gs und so weiter kann ich nur sagen: ohne mich. Wenn ich mit meinen Tank einen Raid suche und ich werde nach gs gefragt bin ich gleich mal wieder weg. Ein schönes Vorspielen in ner Hero und nebenbei im ts zu sein um sich kennen zu lernen ist da viel gemütlicher (klaut mir jah nicht meine Erfindung!) Immerhin sieht man da, ob einer mehr Aggro aufbaut (zB die Netten Fury Krieger >.>) oder nicht sonderlich beachtet werden muss.


----------



## schattenkriegerin (19. Februar 2010)

mir als heiler ist egal ob gutes gs oder nicht ws der tank und die dds anhaben haubtsache komme durch 

verstehe auch manche nicht die meinen das das so wichtig ist 

war mittwoch zum erstenmal in nem raid als gruppen heiler 25 ak und 10 pdk 
und ?? 25ak keiner gestorben bei allen bossen 
pdk ist nur 1 gestorben und das war ich selbst 

und mein gear ist nicht gerade gut nur 4 t9 teile und sogar noch 3 blaue sachen und keine probleme gehabt weil ich mit meiner klasse umgehen kann und weis was die kann


----------



## WeRkO (19. Februar 2010)

Gearscore? Interessiert mich nicht :-). Entweder man gibt sich mit meinen Schadens / Heal Angaben zufrieden oder man zeigt das man keinen Plan hat. Denn mal ehrlich, wer Gearscore zum Bewerten von Spielern braucht, der wird auch 'nen Vorkauer bei McDonalds brauchen, damit er sich ja nicht anstrengen muss.


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. Februar 2010)

Ich schreibs jetzt mal aus meiner Sicht was ich den so von GS halte:
Ich bin seid gut 4Tagen Tank auf80 (DK) Ich habe den DK gelevelt indem ich von lvl 58-80 NUR Inis getankt habe.
Heut abend ich wollte die letzten 25Marken für das letzte Setteil ertanken, komm ich mit einer zufallsgruppe HDZ4.
Erste Frage des Heilers war den wer den Tankt, als er mitbekamm das ich das bin war er auch scho aus der Gruppe mit den Worten:
Sry aber du als Tank bist mir zu low (Heiler GS von etwa 4K) natürlich sprang ein DD auch auf den Zug auf, murmelte was von "Der GS isn Witz das wird eh nix" und war weg
Naja, wir bekammen rasch ersatz in Form von nem Magier (5k GS) Heiler(3k GS) und wir legten los.
Timerun war gelaufen 8min vor ablauf aber in der zwischenzeit wurde der Magier vom Heiler mit darauf aufmerksam gemacht das er ihm ruhig auch mal etwas mit dispellen helfen könnte und unterwegs mal 
n paar Zombies für sein Mana stehen lassen könnte. Worauf vom Mage nur kamm: "Schnauze, heile mehr und labber weniger"
War ja auch klar das Heiler und ich dann gemütlich vorm Tor des Endbosses warteten um den Mage beim sterben zuzugucken.
Traurig ist nur eins an der Sache: Das ist alltag,je höher der GS desto assozialer die Spieler, kommischerweise benehmen sich grad die mit niedrigeren Werten und machen auchmal was was keinen DMG macht aber der Gruppe hilft...und das ist so unter 150%er Garantie. Wenn ich mir ansehe das ich etwa 10 Inis am Tag mache und es jedesmal so ist...
Ich halte von GS mal gar nix weil es nur aussagt wie assi n Spieler sich benimmt wenn er sich total imba fühlt...leider traurige realität


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich schreibs jetzt mal aus meiner Sicht was ich den so von GS halte:
> Ich bin seid gut 4Tagen Tank auf80 (DK) Ich habe den DK gelevelt indem ich von lvl 58-80 NUR Inis getankt habe.
> Heut abend ich wollte die letzten 25Marken für das letzte Setteil ertanken, komm ich mit einer zufallsgruppe HDZ4.
> Erste Frage des Heilers war den wer den Tankt, als er mitbekamm das ich das bin war er auch scho aus der Gruppe mit den Worten:
> ...



sry aber das ist wirklich eine so verallgemeinernde Einer-machts-und-alle-anderen-sind-bestimmt-150%ig-genauso-Aussage das ich diesen Post nicht ernst nehmen kann. (3 von 2 gut equipten benehmen sich asozial und eher grp-behindernd aufgrund hohen Gearscores? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Könnt euch ruhig mein Gear anschauen, Char Dalavar, Realm Perenolde, und obwohl mein Gear garantiert nicht das schlechteste ist interessierts mich vor allem in rnd hc's mal sowas von gar nicht wie die anderen equipt sind. Ist ein schlecht equipter Tank dabei, setz ich eben den ein oder anderen HOT mehr drauf, ist ein überpro DD dabei der unbedingt aggro von allem halten will ---> viel Spaß bei Bob, schlechter equipte DD's sollen von mir aus ihre 2k dps fahren, manaprobs weil der Kampf 20 sek länger dauert krieg ich sowieso nicht.

btt: 
Gearscore ist für mich vor allem zum Aufbau von Rnd-raids nützlich (PDK und lower) weil ich es dort schon öfter gesehen habe das ein frischer 80er ohne Markenequip (so gut wie) sich meldet und mitgeschleift werden will, somit kann man mit diesem Addon immerhin die Gear-Komponente des Charakters checken. Skill und soweiter wird man NIE in einem Addon messen können, ElitistGrp hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber das checkt auch Sockel und Vz's oder? (von wegen Ahnung von seiner Klasse haben) Den Skill muss man sich dann im Raid leider erst bei den ersten Bossen anschauen, wie zb. überlebt er die Flammen bei Gormok (Movement), kann er auch ordentliche DPS für sein Equip fahren usw.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Caldion (19. Februar 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Traurig ist nur eins an der Sache: Das ist alltag,je höher der GS desto assozialer die Spieler, kommischerweise benehmen sich grad die mit niedrigeren Werten und machen auchmal was was keinen DMG macht aber der Gruppe hilft...




Der "ganz normale" WOW-Alltag kurz aber vollständig zusammengefasst...


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Caldion schrieb:


> Der "ganz normale" WOW-Alltag kurz aber vollständig zusammengefasst...




ich verweise auf Post #182 dieses Threads, erster Teil, von wegen Verallgemeinern und Schubladendenken und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (19. Februar 2010)

Wie und aus welchen Werten berechnet sich denn der Gearscore genau?


----------



## Martok (19. Februar 2010)

als heiler is das sogar interessanter , wenn mal nen tank dabei ist der nichT über 50K leben und nen GS von 5500 hat!


----------



## Martok (19. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> sry aber das ist wirklich eine so verallgemeinernde Einer-machts-und-alle-anderen-sind-bestimmt-150%ig-genauso-Aussage das ich diesen Post nicht ernst nehmen kann. (3 von 2 gut equipten benehmen sich asozial und eher grp-behindernd aufgrund hohen Gearscores?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da hast du leider recht,
war aber schon immer so..... auch zu cLassic zeiten,
die mit dem dicksten lilanen equip, spielen am gruppen-undienlichsten.


----------



## Lari (19. Februar 2010)

Verdammt, demnach hätt ich ja den Schurken mit einem Gearscore von 2500 gestern aus der Random Hero rausvoten müssen :-/
Obwohl, hat auch so geklappt... und hey, er "warnte" uns sogar, dass sein Equip schlecht ist. Wieso hab ich da nicht entsprechend reagiert und ihn rausgeworfen, verdammt verdammt verdammt :-/


----------



## Allystix (19. Februar 2010)

@ TE: da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Aber wir werden das Problem noch ne Weile haben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caxres (19. Februar 2010)

Tach,

ich mag Gearscore.
Es sorgt dafür das die Leute die auf Epixx abfahren und nur deswegen WoW spielen unter sich bleiben.

Eine doofe Hero verlassen nur weil mir ein AddOn (was nebenbei übriges des öfteren mal spinnt bzw. nicht automatisch updatet) sagt das Spieler X nicht alles aus der ICC an hat. Ja ne iss klar...

Man bekommt am ersten Tash mit wie "gut" eine Gruppe ist. Das bezieht sich auf die Gruppe, nciht einen einzelnen. Schwankt das Leben des Tanks stark hoch und runter ist der Tank halt eher nicht so pralle. Seis der Spielstil oder eben die Klotten.
Rennt die Gruppe ständig mit halbvollen Lebensbalken rum und der Heiler ist ständig oom, liegt da der Hase im Pfeffer.
Wenn nichts von dem oberen zu trifft und und man den Trash trotzdem nicht auf die Bretter schickt, sollten die DDs mal über ihre Aufgabe nachdenken...

Und dafür brauche ich kein Gearscore. Das sieht man in 5 Minuten.

Gearscore taugt auch nix für Random Raids. Den auch 6k Freaks können mies sein. Equipment ist halt leider gar kein Gradmesser für können.
Wenn man sie beurteilen will muß man sich immer noch die Teile selbst angucken. Jemand der X Teile aus der ICC hat, bei dem besteht eine gute Chance das er weiß wie man spielt.

C


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Caxres schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich mag Gearscore.
> Es sorgt dafür das die Leute die auf Epixx abfahren und nur deswegen WoW spielen unter sich bleiben.
> ...




hmmm, denk darüber bitte nochmal nach: 6k GS Freaks können mies sein aber wer X Teile aus ICC hat bei dem besteht eine gute chance auf skill? Erkennst du den Wiederspruch? Nein, denk nochmal nach: 6k erreicht man meines Wissens nur mit ICC Gear

Und wie gesagt, kenne mich mit ElitistGrp nicht aus aber wenn das auch Sockel und Enchants berücksichtigt (auf die Klasse abgestimmt) ist es wohl eine lohnende Alternative, da hier auch ein gewisses maß an Char-Verständnis besteht/ erkannt wird (richtige Sockel, Skillung und Vz's)

Und trotz allem wird man (wie auch bereits gesagt) im Vorfeld NIE den Skill checken können (Clear-Erfolg gilt eh 0) und muss von daher irgendwo anfangen zu selektieren.

MfG Kjar 

Edit: mal an die Contra-GS-Flamer: 
-Rein Hypotetisch: Ihr baut einen RND-PDK25er auf, sucht noch 3 dd's, 6 Stück melden sich, ihr benutzt GS und seht in 2-3 Minuten einen kurzüberblick aller DD's und das 3 davon GS unter 3k haben ---> schnell aussortiert
- selbes beispiel, nur benutzt ihr diesmal kein GS, der erste kommt, ihr schaut euch 2 min lang die Rüstung des ersten an, ist gut, nehm ich mit, 2 min für den nächsten, ist schlecht, raus, und so weiter. Bei 6 gemeldeten dauert das dann insgesamt 12-18 Min
ergo: GS beschleunigt das aussortieren vor allem wenn man bestimmte Marken/Mindestanforderungen stellt. Klar könnte jemand mit viel Skill aber GS von 5 unter Minimum unberechtigterweise nicht mitgenommen werden aber weißt du was, nenn es Schicksal, Pech oder sonstwas, das ist eben die Community die das Addon auf diese Weise nutzt


----------



## Ridiculous (19. Februar 2010)

malygos raidweekly 

iq vor eq


----------



## Kafka (19. Februar 2010)

GS macht wenn überhaupt bei ICC sinn, denn dafür brauch man halt ein sehr gutes Gear (und natürlich auch Skill, aber wenn man den nicht hat fliegt man eh noch vor dem ersten Boss aus den Raid). Aber so in normalen HC Inis oder anderen Raids (bis PDK) ist es eher Sinnfrei und das gemaule ist ansich nur unsinniges Gepose. Beispiel: Ich habe vergleichsweise noch viel Gammelepic um Ilvl 200 aber ziehe öfters in HC Inis leute mit nen GS von 5k+ locker im DMG ab und das sind auch meist die, die selbst beim Trash dazu neigen zu verrecken, wärend ich sogar bei nen Wipe mit als letzter Stehe.


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> GS macht wenn überhaupt bei ICC sinn, denn dafür brauch man halt ein sehr gutes Gear (und natürlich auch Skill, aber wenn man den nicht hat fliegt man eh noch vor dem ersten Boss aus den Raid). Aber so in normalen HC Inis oder anderen Raids (bis PDK) ist es eher Sinnfrei und das gemaule ist ansich nur unsinniges Gepose. Beispiel: Ich habe vergleichsweise noch viel Gammelepic um Ilvl 200 aber ziehe öfters in HC Inis leute mit nen GS von 5k+ locker im DMG ab und das sind auch meist die, die selbst beim Trash dazu neigen zu verrecken, wärend ich sogar bei nen Wipe mit als letzter Stehe.




selten so gelacht, made my day, für pdk ist es sinnfrei weil du in hc's irgendwelche auto-shot-afk-spieler abziehst? Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Kjar


----------



## Eden Aurorae (19. Februar 2010)

Wer sein GS im /2 postet will nur angeben, dass er mehr Zeit in das Spiel investieren kann, als andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinchin91 (19. Februar 2010)

an und für sich ist gearscore absoluter quatsch. es dient lediglich dem vergleich von equip, sagt aber nix über die person bzw sein können aus. habe en schurken gesehn der hat en gs von ca 3k und macht mehr dmg als ein mage mit 5k gs... sollte einem zu denken geben. habe auch letzt gemerkt dass man ruhig in den heros mal auf so fähigkeiten wie stun und sheep zurück greifen kann! dadurch hat der tank und der healer nicht so viel arbeit---> man braucht nicht mehr ein ganz so gutes equip. sagt mal erlich wie viele von euch benutzen noch cc?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. Februar 2010)

Chinchin91 schrieb:


> habe auch letzt gemerkt dass man ruhig in den heros mal auf so fähigkeiten wie stun und sheep zurück greifen kann! dadurch hat der tank und der healer nicht so viel arbeit---> man braucht nicht mehr ein ganz so gutes equip. sagt mal erlich wie viele von euch benutzen noch cc?



CC bricht immer in meiner Weihe beim tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal davon abgesehen das es in Heros keinen Sinn mehr macht da 90% der Leute eh völlig Overgeared für die Instanz sind.


----------



## Hubautz (19. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> CC bricht immer in meiner Weihe beim tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann würde ich dir ganz dringend empfehlen an deinem Tank Skill zu arbeiten


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ist das wichtigste was es in WoW gibt... eigentlich könnte man das Spiel bis auf die Gearscores reduzieren....

scherz beiseite, gs taugt sich zu nix, wenn ma nich weis wie man es benutzen soll... ich habs deinstalliert weil mir a) mein gs voll egal is, und b) der gs von anderen is mir auch egal^^.... 

ich denk mal die vielen gs anfragen sind nur weil die "nachfrager" oft raids nicht ganz schaffen und sich deshalb erhoffen mit gs mehr erfolg zu haben... was aber zu 90% der fälle im gegenteil resultiert^^

ich bin immernoch der meinung dps u gs ist nicht alles... ohne movement und skill ists sinnlos... gerade viele icc bosse sind movementbosse, wo dps "eher" unwichtig ist, ausser vllt bei valithria u co. ...

bei tanks ists da etwas anders... hoher gs = mehr rüsse und weniger dmg bekommt der... aber gut da kommts auch wieder aufn ausgleich von ausdauer u schadensverringerungen/vermeidung an....


----------



## jjrobinson (19. Februar 2010)

also ich sags einfach mahl so gs ist fürn ar... weil sagt dir garnichts aus, wie der mensch dahinter ist und wie er spielen kann und zu den sachen mit 4 mahl weipen und dan raus an alle wo das machen ihr seit fooool nooooobs bei klasik zeiten werd ihr nie irgend wo mit gekommen mit der einstelung da hat weipen da zu gehört. oder hatte ihr bt beim ersten mahl one weip geschaft ich denk nicht. Also lat die neuen in ru und nemt sie mahl mit auch wen sie wenig gs haben sie könten euch über raschen . wen jemand wissen will wi emein gs ist mein char name ist alukad und ich bin pala heiler aus überzuegubg .


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. Februar 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir ganz dringend empfehlen an deinem Tank Skill zu arbeiten



/vote 4 Ironie Tags im Forum!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> /vote 4 Ironie Tags im Forum!



Huhu...

hab mir deine tips für diszi-sockel zu herzen genommen... danke gell^^... hoff das des scho du warst der da was gemeint hat...

kritik an meinem char ist immer gut :-)


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (19. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen 

Also zum Thema GS ist nicht alles kann ich nur sagen das ist richtig. Ich selber habe schon sehr oft mit leuten gespielt die 5800 und mehr gs hatten aber nur mit 2500dps oder sogar weniger daher kommen, und das finde ich echt lachhaft denn 2500 dps das schaffen auch 80ger die noch nicht lange oder gerade erst 80ig geworden sind. deswegen gehe ich lieber leuten in inis und raids die vieleicht nicht denn hammer gs haben, dafür aber wissen wie sie sich bewegen sollten und wie sie ihre fähigkeiten zum wohle der gruppe oder des riads einbringen können. Und auch mal auf schaden verzichten um dem heal mal ein anregen drauf zu hauen oder mal ein battelrezz in die runde schmeissen. Mit solchen leuten macht das spiel spass und nicht mit leuten die nur ihren GS im kopf haben oder eben nur ihre dps bei letzteren hasse ich es auch wie die pest wenn solche blödmänner in nicht ganz so gut equipten random gruppen sind und immer pullen und denn tank dann anschnautzen das sie schaden bekommen und er seinen char mal spielen lernen soll. Also echt solchen typen ist nicht mehr zu helfen und sie haben denn sinn von wow noch nie verstanden. Ich bin aber froh das sowas eher die ausnahme ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wie dem auch sei das sind eben meine eindrücke und ich weiss auch das es leute gibt die das anders sehen und ey das ist auch euer gutes recht jeder spielt halt anders und mir ist es eben wichtig spass am spiel zu haben und nicht der beste zu sein denn es wird immer irgendwann einer kommen der besser ist 

Also allen noch viel erfolg im spiel und möge der glücksgott mit euch sein.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Sêpiroth schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Also zum Thema GS ist nicht alles kann ich nur sagen das ist richtig. Ich selber habe schon sehr oft mit leuten gespielt die 5800 und mehr gs hatten aber nur mit 2500dps oder sogar weniger daher kommen, und das finde ich echt lachhaft denn 2500 dps das schaffen auch 80ger die noch nicht lange oder gerade erst 80ig geworden sind. deswegen gehe ich lieber leuten in inis und raids die vieleicht nicht denn hammer gs haben, dafür aber wissen wie sie sich bewegen sollten und wie sie ihre fähigkeiten zum wohle der gruppe oder des riads einbringen können. Und auch mal auf schaden verzichten um dem heal mal ein anregen drauf zu hauen oder mal ein battelrezz in die runde schmeissen. Mit solchen leuten macht das spiel spass und nicht mit leuten die nur ihren GS im kopf haben oder eben nur ihre dps bei letzteren hasse ich es auch wie die pest wenn solche blödmänner in nicht ganz so gut equipten random gruppen sind und immer pullen und denn tank dann anschnautzen das sie schaden bekommen und er seinen char mal spielen lernen soll. Also echt solchen typen ist nicht mehr zu helfen und sie haben denn sinn von wow noch nie verstanden. Ich bin aber froh das sowas eher die ausnahme ist
> 
> ...




du das is bei mir auch nicht anders^^

hab sogar typen die teils mit fast 300 mehr gs rumrennen als ich... also auch diszis, aber im ganzen machen die deutlich weniger absorb+heal... und auch weniger heal generelll

dabei hab ich erst letzte woche herausgefunden dass critsockel ab gewissem equipstand nixmehr taugen, ich also auch noch falsch gesockelt war^^


----------



## Hubautz (19. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> /vote 4 Ironie Tags im Forum!



Wieso denn? Wenn du nichts außer Weihe zum Tanken machst, dann ist das tatsächlich verbesserungswürdig.

Ich war unlängst mit dem Twink in Grube HC. Schnell hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass alle in der Gruppe nicht so doll equipt waren. Nach 2 Wipes, bei den Gruppen nach Ick, wurde beschlossen, dass man CC nutzt. (Buße und Shackle). Der Pala Tank hat es aber nicht gebacken bekommen, die Mobs nicht aus dem CC zu holen. 

Auf die Frage warum er die Weihe in den CC macht kam die Antwort „was soll ich denn sonst machen?“.

Da kann er ein GS von 6k haben, vom Tanken hatte er keine Ahnung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. Februar 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Wenn du nichts außer Weihe zum Tanken machst, dann ist das tatsächlich verbesserungswürdig.



Wie kommst du auf den Trichter das ich nix außer Weihe mache zum Tanken, sicherlich kann ich die auch einfach weglassen oder die Mobs so Positionieren das munter aoe Tanken kann ohne den CC rauszuholen. Aber im Normalfall ist es nun mal nicht nötig oder überhaupt gewünscht, mehr wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Zombie666 (19. Februar 2010)

Moin!
GS is fürn A.... und wird es auch bleiben!! Man bekommt ein GS von 5,5k ohne jemals einen Schlachtzug besucht zu haben!! Sicher is der Schadensausstoss mit besserem Equip höher,doch stumpf rumstehen und casten oder kloppen kann jeder sobald mann sich bewegen muss und das nicht auf die reihe bekommt hilft dir auch kein GS!!Gehe lieber mit Leuten die vielleicht nicht das beste Equip haben dafür aber Skill dauert der Fight halt bischen länger und?

MfG


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Zombie666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> GS is fürn A.... und wird es auch bleiben!! Man bekommt ein GS von 5,5k ohne jemals einen Schlachtzug besucht zu haben!! Sicher is der Schadensausstoss mit besserem Equip höher,doch stumpf rumstehen und casten oder kloppen kann jeder sobald mann sich bewegen muss und das nicht auf die reihe bekommt hilft dir auch kein GS!!Gehe lieber mit Leuten die vielleicht nicht das beste Equip haben dafür aber Skill dauert der Fight halt bischen länger und?
> 
> MfG




Frage: Woran erkennst du dann den Skill wenn du denjenigen der mitkommen möchte nicht kennst?


----------



## mudd4 (19. Februar 2010)

^^ was geht mit euch ab,

dmg meters, gs etc. sind nur fürs mitdenkende volk würd ich sagen .....

movement encounter dps geht runder beim caster z.b. alles doch ganz normal. wenn die leute das nich erkennen und am ende jeder ini/raid schrein juhu erster.... is mir recht egal spiele nen mage und der hat halt das nachsehen im movement ... und dafür hau ich aber versengen drauf sodas wenigstens der hexer dmg fahrn kann und mich ausgleicht.... 

mann sollte bedenken das jede klasse sich gegenseitig unterstützt und nur wer das begreift legt die bosse. und da hilft auch kein GS nur als kleine erinnerung nihilum stand damals größtenteils mit t4 und paar craftings an illidan und legten den wenn man die stats etc zw. t4 und t6 von damals vergleicht was hätte GS da bewirkt ? nihilum euer GS reicht nich für illi ?


das ganze ist nur kindergarten, und im raid ganz einfach lösbar merkt man das kein skill/kein mitdenken vorhanden ist gibbed kick da kann geflamed werden wie derjenige will ersetzbar ist JEDER ! also flamed nich nur wegen so en kleinen Trendaddon was angeblich item level mit raids vergleicht .... da legt man lieber mal ein blick auf wichtige ruf-fraktionen, vz sokel ob er gewillt ist das maximum aus dem bisschen equip rauszuholen.


also zerhackt nich eure platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Frage: Woran erkennst du dann den Skill wenn du denjenigen der mitkommen möchte nicht kennst?



Natürlich an einem möglichst niedrigen Gearscore!


----------



## Hubautz (19. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf den Trichter das ich nix außer Weihe mache zum Tanken, sicherlich kann ich die auch einfach weglassen oder die Mobs so Positionieren das munter aoe Tanken kann ohne den CC rauszuholen. Aber im Normalfall ist es nun mal nicht nötig oder überhaupt gewünscht, mehr wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken.



Du hast ursprünglich geschrieben, dass Weihe immer den CC bricht. Daraus habe ich abgeleitet, dass du immer Weihe machst. Das war wohl ein Missverständnis.

Natürlich ist es für die meisten Leute in den HCs nur noch wichtig möglichst schnell durchzukommen und die meisten sind so gut equipt, dass man theoretisch die halbe Ini zusammenpullen und bomben könnte.

Aber manchmal hat man eben auch Gruppen wo die Leute grade frisch 80 geworden sind, da muss man etwas mehr aufpassen. Und eben auch manchmal CC machen.



Zum Thema GS: Da habe ich schon Sprüche gehört wie: „Ich kann als DD in ICC beim ersten Boss in den Eisflammen stehen bleiben, ein Heiler mit dem GS muss das wegheilen können.“ Da fällt mir manchmal nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Zombie666 (19. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Frage: Woran erkennst du dann den Skill wenn du denjenigen der mitkommen möchte nicht kennst?



OMG
Überschrift lautet GS is nicht alles und was ich damit aussagen möchte is ganz einfach: hoher GS ist nicht gleich super Spieler!! Wie habens wir vor GS gemacht? Random Raid zusammen gestellt und los gings und es klappte!!

MFG


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Zombie666 schrieb:


> OMG
> Überschrift lautet GS is nicht alles und was ich damit aussagen möchte is ganz einfach: hoher GS ist nicht gleich super Spieler!! Wie habens wir vor GS gemacht? Random Raid zusammen gestellt und los gings und es klappte!!
> 
> MFG




OMG
Überschrift hatte aber mit deiner Aussage "lieber wen mit wenig GS und Skill statt wen mit viel GS und kein skill" wenig zu tun. Klar, wenn ich in dem Sinne die Wahl habe und der geringe GS ausreicht nehm ich auch lieber denjenigen mit der Skill besitzt, aber die Frage wie du 2 Wildfremde direkt in Kategorien wie Skillor und Movement-Krüppel einordnen willst wird davon doch gar nicht angetastet oder gabs dazu schon ne sinnvolle Aussage?

MfG Kjar


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Naja gut, ich denkmal um ne grp aufzubauen muss man gewisses risiko was skill betrifft immer eingehen (@Kjarrigan)...
aber hoher gs ist nicht gleich skill, genauso wie niederiger gs nicht gleich lowskill heisst... doch gleichzeitig kann man die regel auch umdrehen...
hoher gs nicht gleich lowskill und andersrum...
eine feste faustregel gibts momentan nicht welche zu bc zeiten existierte (t6=erfahrung+skill)... 
aber aus erfahrung weiss ich einfach dass leute mit niedrigem gs vergleichsweise öffters movementkrüppel und noskiller sind (wie ich jaja meine sockel waren miserabel, bin am ändern^^) als leute mit hohem gs...
und ab ner gewissen höhe gs kann man eh davon ausgehen dass diese person 25er icc regelmässig geht, vor allem weiter als saurfang u co.

ich bin der meinung kurzes macro (skillung, vz, werte, usw) für jede klasse (tank, melee, range, heal, tankheal) zum anquatschen der leute ist immer besser als sich auf eine zahl zu basieren die nicht in relation zur erfahrung und skill steht...

gs mag zwar für den einen praktisch sein, aber wirklich effektiv für efolgreichen grp-aufbau is es auf keinen fall...


----------



## mudd4 (19. Februar 2010)

^^ ein noskiller farmt z.b. nich bei bestimmten fraktionen ruf für berufe, equip weil es zeit kostet die er mit wipen beschäftigt ist.

sokel hm können fehlen weil er noch nich das g hat um es sich zu kaufen er frisch 80 ist und sich mit equip überschwemmen lässt etc.
nen rdm raid zu bauen setzt man eh erfahrung voraus und wenn der raidlead den halben raid mit schurken und warris vollpackt kommt eh nen bb von mir weil den rest ich mir dann denken kann das es ne wipe session wird die man durch gescheites raid aufbauen schon sehr gut entgegenwirken kann.


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Naja gut, ich denkmal um ne grp aufzubauen muss man gewisses risiko was skill betrifft immer eingehen (@Kjarrigan)...
> aber hoher gs ist nicht gleich skill, genauso wie niederiger gs nicht gleich lowskill heisst... doch gleichzeitig kann man die regel auch umdrehen...
> hoher gs nicht gleich lowskill und andersrum...
> eine feste faustregel gibts momentan nicht welche zu bc zeiten existierte (t6=erfahrung+skill)...
> ...




super, genau so meine ich das im Grunde auch, klar behaupte ich nicht das jemand mit niedrigem GS direkt jemand ohne Skill ist und wer hohes GS hat ist der Progamer1337roxxor schlechthin, genau so umgekehrt.

Insgesamt ist deine Zusammenfassung richtig das jemand mit einigen 264 Items (auch T10 aufgerüstet, nicht Hosen oder so^^) wahrscheinlich schon einiges in ICC 25er geschafft hat und evtl dementsprechend auch Movement und Skill mitbringt. 

Und die Sachen mit den Werten whispern, ok, da muss dann natürlich der RL einiges an Wissen zu den entsprechenden Klassen mitbringen, zb ist Tempo oder Crit wichtiger und hat er nicht etwas zuviel ap und dafür rüssidurchschlag vernachlässigt etc. (kenn mich mit Meleeklassen nicht aus also nicht aufgrund dieser Aussage zerfleischen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das Risiko des Skills besteht jedoch immer bei fremden, aber temporär wohl auch bei bekannten die mal einen schlechten Tag haben, da hilft wirklich nur beobachten und unter Umständen dann aussortieren, neuen einladen und das beste hoffen.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

@Kjarran

^^... ich sagmal gs is wie fastfood und der raid das menü... schnell zubereitet, nix gesundes drin^^

Bezüglich der werte stimmt, der rl muss da einiges an wissen mitbringen... aber das ein- oder andere gespräch mit so einer klasse kann dann scho helfen, bzw n kurzer blick auf ein klassenforum...
kleiner merkzettel an der wand kann auch nicht schaden, falls man bei ner klasse mal nicht weiss was sie braucht^^

aber um nochmal zurück zum raidaufbau zu kommen... andererseits n typ der icc 10er schon gewisse bosse down hat (token-bosse und flügelbosse) der hat natürlich im 25er auch schon gute voraussetzungen in sachen erfahrung...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

mudd4 schrieb:


> ^^ was geht mit euch ab,
> 
> dmg meters, gs etc. sind nur fürs mitdenkende volk würd ich sagen .....
> 
> ...



naja ab valithria in icc is dann schluss mit deiner theorie^^.... ohne anständiges equip kommt dort kein output (dmg/heal/bps) raus, und der boss verreckt dir^^

und andererseits gibts auch ganz ganz andere faktoren als den gs.... latenz, hardware der einzelnen spieler und sowas.... ich denkmal dass die aus nihilum alle top pcs hatten und 1a i-net verbindung... und in 2 stunden haben die illidan auch nicht gelegt... die haben auch sicher harte raidzeiten denk ich mal...


----------



## D4NTE (19. Februar 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Konnte mit meinem Hunter (25,er ilvl 220 oder so, voll Raidfähig (war ne Zeitlang auf Eis, davor Naxx usw. geraided)) 6k+ DPS an Kora fahren, weil ich mich nur 1x bewegen musste - sobald ich aber Targetwechsel und/oder rennen drankam (emalon) bin ich MASSIV abgefallen.



koralon ist nen witz mit hunter stell dich einmal richtig hin und die flammen kommen nicht immer. vll hatte ich zwar bisher nur glück aber das ich in den flammen stand war sehr sehr selten. und ähm bei emalon keine richtige dps fahren? emalon ist nen größerer witz als kora stell dich mittig hin und fertig. da brauchst du dich als hunter gar nicht beschweren vll als melee aber niemals als range. sry aber ich denk mal du hast es dann einfach nicht drauf wenn du hier so rumheulst.


----------



## Orag1 (19. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ist nicht gleich Skill, aber dennoch spielen und leben bestimmt 95 % der WoW.Spieler damit!

cheerz


----------



## Terinder (19. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du das is bei mir auch nicht anders^^
> 
> hab sogar typen die teils mit fast 300 mehr gs rumrennen als ich... also auch diszis, aber im ganzen machen die deutlich weniger absorb+heal... und auch weniger heal generelll
> 
> dabei hab ich erst letzte woche herausgefunden dass critsockel ab gewissem equipstand nixmehr taugen, ich also auch noch falsch gesockelt war^^



Ihr wisst aber schon, dass ihr keine Heros als Vergleich nehmen solltet? Es gibt schlichtweg keine DDs mit einem GS von 5.8k, die in einer Instanz nur 2.5k DPS fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist das heilen nochmal eine andere Sache. Es gibt nunmal manche die haben grad mehr Glück beim heilen, was auch einen Vorsprung geben kann. Allerdings finde ich auch, solange der Raid stehen bleibt, waren die Heiler auch gut ;D


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass ihr keine Heros als Vergleich nehmen solltet? Es gibt schlichtweg keine DDs mit einem GS von 5.8k, die in einer Instanz nur 2.5k DPS fahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne wenn ich sowas vergleiche dann direkt auf icc25 bezoge... in dem fall wars bei valithria


----------



## and1one (19. Februar 2010)

GS oder Erfahrung Hin oder Her...hero dungeons wird jedes Gesindel mitgenommen und wer sich nicht mit der Randomgrp zurechtfinden kann soll sich ne eigene 5er gruppe mit Bekannten zusammenstellen.

Im Raid kommts "tamminomol" auf BEIDES an. Random Raids sind meiner Meinung nach nur stressig und haben im geringsten was mit Teamspiel zu tun. Da gehts nur um Equip farmen von (optimistisch gesehen) den 3 ersten Bossen im ICC. Wer sich da rumlümmeln sehen will, hat wohl genügend Möglichkeiten sich einer gearsüchtigen Meute anzuschliessen.

Erfolg = Sich informieren, Erfahrung sammeln in Heros und 10er Raids, und das bestmögliche Equippment ansammeln das man bekommt.


----------



## Nania (19. Februar 2010)

Gearscore sorgt doch nur für böses Blut. 
Vor allem, wenn dann so Sätze kommen wie: "Ey, GS von 5000, aber nur 2,5k DPS" (in der Violetten Festung). Ja, ist wenig. Ja, ich stand mit meinem schlechteren GS (der mich eigentlich gar nicht tendiert) über dem angesprochenen DD im Schaden. Und dann kam da so ein Satz hinterher: "scheiß ebay-Charakter". Da hab ich zu unserem Heiler gesagt, als dieser Tank nacher weg war, dass ich diesen Menschen für einen Idioten halte. 

Die Gearscore sagt eben nichts über den Spielertyp aus - oder was dieser gerade macht. Wenn ich betrunken bin, Fernsehen schaue und neben bei noch Bewjeweld spiele, mache ich auch weniger Schaden, als wenn ich voll konzentriert bin. 
Und Trash, bei dem der schlaue Tank seinen Recount gepostet hat, zählt sowieso nicht. Das scheinen aber auch viele nicht mehr zu beachten. Es geht nur noch um die nackten Zahlen. Nicht mehr um Spieltechnik.


----------



## Gubixa (19. Februar 2010)

Huuhu ihr lieben,

GS sagt zwar nix über Skill/Erfahrung/Sockelung etc. aus, kann aber auch sehr hilfreich für "Rnd.Raids" sein, ich habe in der Vergangenheit viele Raids als SL veranstaltet meistens musste ich dabei leider auch aus Zeitgründen auf UnknownRnds (völlig mir unbekannte Charaktere zugreifen), ich wusste nix über deren persönl. Charakter oder Skill ingame(bin ja auch nicht gott). 

Also was hast du als einzigsten Anhaltspunkt? das Gear, egal ob aus GS/imba/armory als erstes siehst du nur, geeignet oder nicht geeignet lt. seinem EQ. Aber auch seiten wie wow-heroes können da schon mehr verraten, wie z.B. Erfahrung mit anderen Raids (Naxx/Ulduar/Pdk/etc.)oder auch Sockelung . Leider gibt es noch kein SkillScore Tool oder eher zum Glück!

GS in HC INI zu verwenden? Hat dort nix zu suchen! Als erfahrener Spieler sollte man eher Spieler mit wenig GS in inis unterstützen, sie fördern. In 2Monaten könnte einer dieser Spieler der Heiler/Tank/DD in ICC25 sein, der dir/dem Raid den Arsch rettet...

...hab auch schon Tanks (gs 4,5k) in inis gesehen die einem Hexer (gs 5,6k) in der aggro standgehalten haben, nur jeder TopSkill beim Tank bringt nix, wenn du beim boss aufgrund von zu wenig HP/Dodge/Parry/Block mit einem Schlag umgenuked wirst.

Fazit! GS RandomRaids like ICC10/ICC25 - Ja / GS INI HC - Nein / 

P.S. schaue mir eigentlich jeden Account im Heroes an Problem ist halt nur wenn der Char als letztes im 2.Spec oder PVP ausgeloggt wurde, aber gerade deswegen sollte derjenige mitgenommen soweit es ein DD/Heiler ist. PVPler haben zu 99% Skill vermute ich mal...


----------



## zakuma (19. Februar 2010)

Make my day,

habe auch ma n pala twink mit erbstücken durch hdb durchgeheilt er meinte weil er prot specc hat und n schild isser n tank er war nichtmal critimmun -.-*
achja und 2,9k gs mittlerweile habe ich gs ausgeschaltet trübt irgendwie meinen spielspaß
aber ein heiler der genausoschlecht equ währe wie der tank also beide schlecht dann hättet ihr es sicherlich nicht (so einfach) geschafft ^^


----------



## Tomratz (19. Februar 2010)

Gubixa schrieb:


> Als erfahrener Spieler sollte man eher Spieler mit wenig GS in inis unterstützen, sie fördern. In 2Monaten könnte einer dieser Spieler der Heiler/Tank/DD in ICC25 sein, der dir/dem Raid den Arsch rettet...




Dem pflichte ich vollumfänglich bei.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich selbst GS auch in Heroinis nutze um mir meine Mitspieler anzuschauen, aber nicht
um zu flamen oder den Schw.....vergleich anzustellen.

Nein, wenn ich sehe, dass z.B. der Tank im GS um einiges unter mir angesiedelt ist, weiss ich dass ich mich
mit Dmg eventuell auch mal zurückhalten muss, dass ein lowequippter Heiler leichter in Stress kommt als
einer, der nen GS von 5k oder mehr hat.

Solche Leute gibt es nämlich durchaus auch noch, keiner hat mit 80 sofort das überimbagear im Briefkasten
gefunden.

Die Ini mag dann mal fünf oder zehn Minuten länger dauern, na und?

Da wird man als DD oder Heiler (Tank spiel ich nicht, bin ich zu blöd für) wenigstens noch gefordert, wobei ich
mit gefordert nicht das blinde Dmg machen oder Healspammen meine, sondern das vorausschauende Spiel, 
bei dem ich auf die Möglichkeiten der anderen eingehe -> Teamplay ftw.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. Februar 2010)

ich halte nix von dem addon ich hab mein schamie voll t9 eqipt mit guten pdk sachen und hc sachen und der kommt auf 4,9k gs weils mir jmd gesagt hat den ich gefragt hab deswegen wird mein schammie net in icc mitgenommen weil angeblich zu low ist die leute achten gar ent mehr auf gear check oder sowas sondern nur noch auf ne zahl die irgend ein bescheurtes pc programm ausspuckt der macher dieses addons ist das letzte das ist das einziege addon das mich bis jetzt so aufgeregt hat und wünsche mir das es gelöscht vernichtet und aus dem spiel und iternet verbant wird


----------



## Foertel (19. Februar 2010)

Ach, für nen schnellen Check is das schon ganz okay, aber die Leute verstehen halt nicht das es eben nur ein oberflächlicher Vergleich ist, man mag sagen können einer mit Gearscore 3500 sollte mal lieber noch Ausrüstung zusammensuchen bevor er ICC geht, aber ob nun einer in ICC nun 5,3k GS hat oder 5,7k, mein Gott, macht der halt, ums mal zu vergleichen, bei Valithra nich meine 19,5k HPS sondern nur 14k oder so, mei Gott, solang der Boss am Ende tot is (bzw in diesem Fall am LEBEN !!^^) is doch alles gut und das geht auch mit GS 5,3k O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erron (19. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich halte nix von dem addon ich hab mein schamie voll t9 eqipt mit guten pdk sachen und hc sachen und der kommt auf 4,9k gs weils mir jmd gesagt hat den ich gefragt hab deswegen wird mein schammie net in icc mitgenommen weil angeblich zu low ist die leute achten gar ent mehr auf gear check oder sowas sondern nur noch auf ne zahl die irgend ein bescheurtes pc programm ausspuckt der macher dieses addons ist das letzte das ist das einziege addon das mich bis jetzt so aufgeregt hat und wünsche mir das es gelöscht vernichtet und aus dem spiel und iternet verbant wird



Wieso findest du einen Gearcheck gut aber Gearscore schlecht? Das Addon macht doch nur einen automatischen Gearcheck.


----------



## Erron (19. Februar 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Dem pflichte ich vollumfänglich bei.
> 
> Ich gebe zu, dass ich selbst GS auch in Heroinis nutze um mir meine Mitspieler anzuschauen, aber nicht
> um zu flamen oder den Schw.....vergleich anzustellen.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der verstanden hat, wofür Gearcheck eigentlich gut ist
Genau dafür benutze ich es auch. Wenn ich in Heros tanke, entscheide ich anhand des Gearscores des Heilers, wieviele Mobs ich auf einmal ziehen kann (die DDs gucke ich mir in der Regel nicht an, da die nicht so wichtig sind). Und wenn ich als DD mitgehen, kann ich am GS des Tanks abschätzen, wieviel Schaden ich machen darf, ohne ständig auf Omen schielen zu müssen, und anhand des GS des Heilers, wie hoch die Chancen sind, dass er mir den Arsch retten kann, falls ich doch mal Aggro ziehe.


----------



## Blablubs (19. Februar 2010)

Als ob der Gearcheck in BC großartig was anderes wäre als es Gearscore jetzt ist. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn man ein im Ilvl höherliegenderes Item nicht nimmt weil dort zu viele Stats an überschüssiges Hit/Waffenkunde/etc. verschwendet ist bzw. man ein Trinket wie Grandeur trägt, was für sein Ilvl einfach total abgeht, macht aber im Endeffekt viel weniger aus, als ihr denkt. Gearscore bestimmt durchaus ziemlich genau, wie gut eure Ausrüstung ist, nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. Sockel/Enchants werden eh immer überprüft, Skillung/Glyphen werden auch überflogen und ein Achievementcheck, um den Skill des Spieler einigermaßen einschätzen zu können findet auch immer statt. Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass es Leute gibt, die nur im Tooltip auf die Zahl gucken und den jeweiligen Spieler, ohne ihn zu betrachten, direkt annehmen oder ablehnen. Ich meine, ich bitte euch, die 10% der Anti-GS-Schreier in diesem Thread, die im Besitz eines halbwegs intakten Gehirns sind, sollten doch allein schon wegen der Rechtschreibung der anderen "GS-Hasser" stutzig werden. Schaut mal durch den Thread, denkt ihr es ist Zufall, dass die breite Masse in diesem Thread das geistige Alter von 5 in den nächsten Jahren nicht erreichen wird? Wie die BILD-Leser, einfach mainstream mitschwimmen auf der Anti-GS-Welle, bloß nicht die Augen aufmachen, und einsehen, dass es nur Einzelfälle sind, die das Addon "falsch" benutzen, nein, es kann nicht an ein paar Benutzern liegen, das AddOn ist schuld und deswegen glänzlich unnütz. 
Immerhin wird bei einem Mord ja auch der Hersteller der Pistole zur Rechenschaft gezogen, der Täter hat damit ja nichts zu tun. 

Wir können gerne darüber diskutieren, dass sich durch die zunehmende Casualisierung des Spiels von Blizzard einige Leute zu viel auf ihrer Ausrüstung einbilden und daher die so genannten Gearchecks strenger ausfallen, als sie eigentlich müssten, auch wenn dies meiner Meinung nach nicht der Fall ist, da viele Randomraids in BC desaströs waren, heutzutage kann man bei richtig strengen Gearcheks davon ausgehen, dass es auch wirklich ein PDK-Farmrun und kein Wiperun wird. Aber auf einer Ebene, wo jeder Haupt- oder Gesamtschüler in diesen Thread reinschneit, seine mangelnde Fähigkeit der grundlegenden deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik erfolgreich unter Beweis stellt und sein qualitativ hochwertiger Post den Inhalt eines typischen "Gestern in Turm Hero, da war einer [...] !!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " nicht überschreitet, ist es nicht möglich sinnvoll drüber zu diskutieren, und jeder, der halbwegs objektiv diesen Thread liest, wird sehen, dass hier hauptsächlich nichts weiter geschieht als die Versammlung der dummen, breiten Masse, die Bestätigung ihrer vollkommen von jeglicher Realität abweichenden Meinung sucht.


----------



## schnuckilein (19. Februar 2010)

huhu....
ich muss auch mal mein senf dazu geben....

also das mit dem gs ist schon oft ne heikle angelegenheit.....weil es gibt tatsächlich spieler die mit ihrem char umgehen können und mit niedrigem gs mehr schaden machen bzw als tank mehr aushalten als wie die mit nem höheren gs....und somit ist es auch totaler schwachsinn leute mitzunehmen wie es bei uns meist der fall ist.....die wollen nen gs von min. 5,5k und 6k dps+ und equipp muss stimmen...die andere sache daran ist...gutes equipp gibs nicht nur von marken und die leute die eben diesen gs und diese dps nich haben kommen demnach auch nich ran weil sie nich mitgenommen werden....und von den ebaychars und großer klappe ohne ahnung mal ganz zu schweigen.......


----------



## celivar (19. Februar 2010)

Gearscore *MUSS* sein.
Es geht einfach nicht, das in einem (z.b ICC 10er / 25er) Raid ein lowequipter mit kommt.
Die Gamer farmen sich nach und nach ihre T-Teile zusammen, gehen womöglich alle 2 Tage raiden und dann kommt so ein "seit 2 Wochen 80" Typ und würfelt dir direkt die 251/264er Items weg. Ich komm mir da verarscht vor,weil ich mir wochenlang mein equip zusammenfarme und er mir die teile direkt wegwürfelt.
Ich danke dem Erfinder von gearscore.


----------



## tuerlich (19. Februar 2010)

celivar schrieb:


> Gearscore *MUSS* sein.
> Es geht einfach nicht, das in einem (z.b ICC 10er / 25er) Raid ein lowequipter mit kommt.
> Die Gamer farmen sich nach und nach ihre T-Teile zusammen, gehen womöglich alle 2 Tage raiden und dann kommt so ein "seit 2 Wochen 80" Typ und würfelt dir direkt die 251/264er Items weg. Ich komm mir da verarscht vor,weil ich mir wochenlang mein equip zusammenfarme und er mir die teile direkt wegwürfelt.
> Ich danke dem Erfinder von gearscore.




Wieder einer, der das Spiel auf Equip beschränkt. Armer Junge. Wochenlang farmt er und kriegt dann nicht seinen Lolly. Die pöhsen seit 2 Wochen 80 Typen sind sooo gemein und rollen mir meine Items weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UND JETZT kannst du dir verarscht vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Wenn nur die Raidleader, die einen GS von 5,5k+ verlangen selber mal über 5k kommen würden.


----------



## Porthos (19. Februar 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Wieder einer, der das Spiel auf Equip beschränkt. Armer Junge. Wochenlang farmt er und kriegt dann nicht seinen Lolly. Die pöhsen seit 2 Wochen 80 Typen sind sooo gemein und rollen mir meine Items weg...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das GS doch eine Menge ausmacht , aber solchen DNA-Abfallprodukten wie dir kann man es eh nicht erklären.


----------



## Tørmentum (19. Februar 2010)

also ich persönlich bin der ansicht, dass gs schön und gut ist als kleine hilfslinie aber wie gesagt, es sollte mal ein addon "brainscore" geben^^, würd viel mehr bringen. als ich zum ersten mal in icc 10er war hatte ich nen gs von 4800 und hab trotzdem 6k dps gemacht ......meistens isses in höheren raids sogar wichtiger die taktik zu beachten und nicht stupide seine 27428528048230 dps rota durchzuziehen, damit man aufm schwanzmeter (recount) am besten dasteht, aber dafür reihenweise die leute auf den stacheln von lord mark'gar verrecken zu lassen.


----------



## tuerlich (19. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das GS doch eine Menge ausmacht , aber solchen DNA-Abfallprodukten wie dir kann man es eh nicht erklären.



Nö. Man kanns mir nicht erklären. Aber es liegt wahrscheinlich echt an meiner DNA. Oder wohl eher DNS, ist ja ein deutsches Forum. Zum Thema Abfallprodukte kann ich dir nichts sagen. In dem Sinne ein Danke für den aufheiternden, informativen und lobenden Beitrag. Hast das Niveau von meinem letzten Post sogar noch unterboten! Glückwunsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. Februar 2010)

Erron schrieb:


> Wieso findest du einen Gearcheck gut aber Gearscore schlecht? Das Addon macht doch nur einen automatischen Gearcheck.



dan kan ich mir meine ganzen neuen season sachen anziehen und komme auf ein 5,5k gs und gehe damit zu nem typ der nur schnell auf gs guckt und in der inni ziehe ich mich dan eben in mein anderes eq um und der tolle raid lead würde es net ma merken


----------



## MasterOfFight (19. Februar 2010)

vom prinzip sag ich gearscore oder equip check muss einfach sein. 

Wen ich mir nur die blut tuss in icc angucke, weder im 10er noch im 25er geht das wenn auch nur 1 gümmel dabei ist, auser der rest hat hm gear.
Gearscore und gearcheck sind einfach eine Art um zu sehen WER VOM EQUIP in frage kommt, da das nich so is, das man mit item lvl 200 in icc rumrennen soll/kann.
ABER!! Sollte jemand mit besserem gear einen namen haben alller XXXBUSHIDOXXX oder ähnliches nehm ich auc andere mit, und nochmal zur wiederholung ich STELLE keine gruppen zusammen nur auf GS, da kommen viele andere faktoren wie achievements und auch schreibstil, denn wenn ich angeschrieben werde mit hab gear inv!!!!!!11111elf dann krig ich nen anfall. 

flamen über rechtschreibfehler oder das ich alles kleine schreibe könnt ihr euch sparen, ich schreib immer alles klein wenn ich am pc schreibe.


----------



## Braamséry (19. Februar 2010)

Ok, GS ist scheiße, weil viele es falsch verwenden. Wenn man es aber anders einsetzt ginge es.

So würde ich es mir vorstellen:

Es gibt eine errechnete Liste mit dem benötigten Gearscore für eine Raidinstanz.
Als Beispiel:

Man braucht für Icc T9 (Da ich nicht mehr spiele, weiß ich nicht wie es genau ist) und errechnet einen bestimmte Gearscore mit komplettem EQ auf T9 Level.
Dieser gearscore dient als vorlage.
Das wäre dann das selbe als wenn man für das benötigte EQ fragt.

Das problem beim GS ist auch wieder nur die falsche benutzung, nicht der GS selbst. Genauso wie es mit Recount war.

Nur wenn man das benötigte EQ per GS verrechnet wäre es sinnvoll, weil der Gearcheck wegfällt. 
Dann ginge es auch, dass jemand mit ein, zwei blauen teilen wenn andere Teile es ausgleichen.

Wie gesagt, vergesst nicht, dass ich wirklich das Minimal EQ meine. nicht als wenn man die Ini schon clear hat oder schon was down hat. Als ob man nie da drinne war.Damit einfach gewährleistet wäre, dass wenn alle einen GS am minimal Niveu haben, man trotzdem alles schaffen kann.


----------



## Shac (19. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ok, GS ist scheiße, weil viele es falsch verwenden. Wenn man es aber anders einsetzt ginge es.
> 
> So würde ich es mir vorstellen:
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt ist GS in dem Punkt mehr als billig weil du GS pushen kannst mit Sec/PvP Equiq und dadurch der ganze Wert ins sinnlose abtriftet, dann doch lieber Gearcheck um zu sehen das auch das richtige Equiq anhat und dort kann man nach dem Itemlevel gehen bzw man bringt schon ein wenig Itemkenntnis mit.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (19. Februar 2010)

Nim "ElitistGroup" der schaut auch obs für die skillung gut ist und pbs pvp kram is usw usf

Ist wesentlich besser!


----------



## Blablubs (19. Februar 2010)

Ihr tut so, als man andere Charaktere nach dem Installieren von Gearscore nicht mehr betrachten könnte. Schaltet doch mal die 12 Watt Birne ein, die scheinbar momentan im Standbymodus ist. Als ob man jemandem im vollen PvP Gear einladen würde, könnt das ja von mir aus gerne austesten und euch mit PvP Gear zum EQ-Check begeben, wird wahrscheinlich bei 1 von 100 Leuten klappen, wenn man denn dann wirklich so nen Trottel erwischt, die breite Masse ist aber nen guten Schritt weiter. Schade nur, dass es die kognitiven Fähigkeiten einiger überschreitet dies zu begreifen, wenn man eine Absage wegen zu schlechtem Gears bekommt muss natürlich zwangsläufig Gearscore schuld sein anstatt die eigene Unfähigkeit zu erkennen, wann man sich in welche Instanz wagen kann.


----------



## Chillers (20. Februar 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> Ach, für nen schnellen Check is das schon ganz okay, aber die Leute verstehen halt nicht das es eben nur ein oberflächlicher Vergleich ist, man mag sagen können einer mit Gearscore 3500 sollte mal lieber noch Ausrüstung zusammensuchen bevor er ICC geht, aber ob nun einer in ICC nun 5,3k GS hat oder 5,7k, mein Gott, macht der halt, ums mal zu vergleichen, bei Valithra nich meine 19,5k HPS sondern nur 14k oder so, mei Gott, solang der Boss am Ende tot is (bzw in diesem Fall am LEBEN !!^^) is doch alles gut und das geht auch mit GS 5,3k O_o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das an sich lustige - oder traurige - ist jedoch...man geht über DF in eine INI, bei mir wars PdC als Magier.

Ich spielte verhalten, da der tank ein wenig unsicher im mobshalten war und verzichtete daher vor Blondlocke auf Blizzard an den mobgruppen, was mein DPS sonst ordentlich nach oben treibt.
Ansonsten stand ich auch mal bei den Ghulen dem Heiler bei und machte keinen damage kurzfristig auf das Hauptziel...

Alles hat geklappt, kein wipe, kein einziger Todesfall, es ging auch fix...unter 20 Min. Habe auch auf loot verzichtet, weil ich nichts mehr brauchte.

Und am Ende? Kein *Danke für den run, cu.* sondern *Für deinen GS machst du wenig DPS!*
War 2.^^

Da verliert man wirklich langsam die Lust.


----------



## Latharíl (20. Februar 2010)

das is wie "oh lol mit dem tank wird das nichts"- als ich mim pala*seit 2 tagen 80* seelenschmiede hero getankt hab >.< ich liebe den DF- un am ende sind wir da durch gekommen ohne wipe un der dd, der da stänkerte, war platz 4. im dmg un hatte 90% von seinem dmg heulende böe/siedendes blut benutzt


----------



## Vedhoc (20. Februar 2010)

Also Leute!
Ich muss jetzt was loswerden:
Ich höre mir jetzt seit Monaten das gespame über gearscore an, hab sellbst schon einen hass dagegen entwickelt

ABER

hand aufs herz:

ich spiele seit classic, mit vielleicht einem halben jahr zwischen classic->bc pause, und habe

NOCHNIE in meinem GANZEN WOW-LEBEN auch nur EINMAL das Wort GEARSCORE ingame gelesen..
ohne witz... auf welchen servern spielt ihr?
ich auf Mal'ganis (horde)


----------



## Chillers (20. Februar 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Also Leute!
> Ich muss jetzt was loswerden:
> Ich höre mir jetzt seit Monaten das gespame über gearscore an, hab sellbst schon einen hass dagegen entwickelt
> 
> ...


Gearscore wird abgekürzt. >GS< .Ist Standard neben DPS.


----------



## Latharíl (20. Februar 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Also Leute!
> Ich muss jetzt was loswerden:
> Ich höre mir jetzt seit Monaten das gespame über gearscore an, hab sellbst schon einen hass dagegen entwickelt
> 
> ...


 auf baelgun wars standart-.- da ham sich die leute im STAMMraid gegenseitig geflamed wer den höheren hatte..un sie meinten es ernst...

auf arthas is es so, dass du mit nem gearscore von 5,5k+ nich mehr ernstgenommen wirst un sachen wie "lol, verarsch mich nich, kacknoob" an den kopf geworfen bekommst, wenn du mal auf die scheiß "was fürn gs haste" antwortest-.-


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Wwaa schrieb:


> es ist sch*** egal ob das/die mädchen/frau volljährig ist oder nicht ...solche Bilder haben einfach nichts in diesem forum zu suchen



Ich glaube GS ist gut wenn man in raids geht wo 0815 bosse stehen die im grunde nix machen als draufhämmern (Flickwerk usw.). Wo wirklich niemand was anderes machen muss als seine (je nach klasse) 4-5 knöpfe zu drücken. Oder vielleicht osgar ein makro das nacheinander alle fähigkeiten benutzt, man muss also nur noch eine taste im sekundentakt kaputthämmern! 

Aber für alle anderen dürfte GS ziemlich nutzlos sein. Ich geb zu, ich habs net, ich weiß nicht genau wie man des pushen kann, aber ich nehm an mit verzauberungen oder steinen kann man des hochpushen, und dann müssens ja noch nichmal die richtigen sein. 


GS sagt außerdem nichts darüber aus ob einer das movement beherrscht, das meiste eq kriegt man ja auch ohne sich darum groß kümmern zu müssen.


----------



## Blablubs (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube GS ist gut wenn man in raids geht wo 0815 bosse stehen die im grunde nix machen als draufhämmern (Flickwerk usw.). Wo wirklich niemand was anderes machen muss als seine (je nach klasse) 4-5 knöpfe zu drücken. Oder vielleicht osgar ein makro das nacheinander alle fähigkeiten benutzt, man muss also nur noch eine taste im sekundentakt kaputthämmern!
> 
> Aber für alle anderen dürfte GS ziemlich nutzlos sein. Ich geb zu, ich habs net, ich weiß nicht genau wie man des pushen kann, aber ich nehm an mit verzauberungen oder steinen kann man des hochpushen, und dann müssens ja noch nichmal die richtigen sein.
> 
> ...



Ich gebs auf, ihr scheint es nicht zu rallen, bei manchen Leuten glaube ich, dass sie nur die Überschrift lesen und dann direkt ihre Antwort schreiben ohne sich durchzulesen was vorher geschrieben wurde. Als ob man beim Gearcheck ohne Gearscore in TBC sehen konnte wieviel "Skill" derjenige hat, das stellt sich letzlichendlich so oder so immer nur in der Instanz raus, aber nach willst du aussortieren außer nach Gear? Wie SuperPepe nach seiner Art sich zu artikulieren? Bringt im Grunde nichts, weil WoW so einfach ist, dass auch Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind einen einzigen Satz ohne Fehler zu schreiben es mit genug Übung schaffen ihre 4 Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu drücken. Nach Achievements? Gut, macht bei bestimmten Achievements Sinn, die meisten helfen einem aber nicht weiter und eine endgültige Garantie gibt es genau wie beim Gearcheck nicht. Aber irgendwo muss man sich absichern, dass keine Leute mitkommen, die schlichtweg dämlich sind. Gestern war ich mit meinem Warrior im Dungeon Finder und hab da einen Hunter getroffen, dessen Brust mit Zaubermacht und MP5 Versehen war, Rücken und Hals hatten Defwertung drauf. Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn jemand richtig gesockelt und verzaubert ist und ne Gearscore von sagen wir mal 5000 hat, man in seiner Statistik sehen kann, dass er insgesamt schon 5x PDK gecleart hat dann sind das gute Indizien, nach denen man aussortieren kann bzw. wenn man erfolgreich sein will, muss. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, mir kann keiner erzählen, dass es diese Umzieherei zu BC Gearchecks nicht gegeben hätte, die Leute haben regelmäßig Sachen mit zu viel Hit angezogen damit das vom Ilvl her höher aussieht. Jetzt hat es sich halt noch auf PvP Gear ausgeweitet, wer das AddOn aber benutzt und dazu noch einen IQ größer 5 hat kann damit einigermaßen umgehen.

Ihr regt euch ziemlich sicher nicht darüber auf, dass Leute NUR nach Gearscore gehen, ihr regt euch darüber auf, dass man mit Gearscore eure Ausrüstung ziemlich exakt bestimmen kann und ihr dadurch weniger mitgenommen werdet weil euer Gear und sehr wahrscheinlich auch euer Skill nicht so hoch sind, wie ihr es gerne hättet.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (20. Februar 2010)

nichts ist unmöglich, zwar hart aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Kehlas (20. Februar 2010)

Tacko1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, =)
> 
> wie der Titel des Threads schon sagt ist GS und DPS nicht alles im Spiel.
> Heute Früh hab ich als Healer eine RndGrp gesucht und nach 5min war diese auch zusammengestellt.
> ...




Die Sache mit dem Gearscore kann man so oder so sehen, ich hab da meine eigene Meinung zu. Was mich aber richtig nervt sind Leute, die für ihren Raid Mitspieler suchen und von denen 6-8k Dps und noch mehr fordern und selber gerade mal 2 k fahren! Sprich dieses ganze Dps gequatsche geht mir völlig auf den Sa.. ! Was nützen dem Raid Leute die eine Wahnsinns Dps fahren aber null Movement drauf haben !? Ich bin generell für Addons als Spielunterstützung...aber Recount, Damage Meter und der ganze Schwachsinn hat das Spiel und auch die Community fast kaputt gemacht !


So jetzt darf mal wieder geflamt werden..... P.S. Schonmal vorweg,....mich können nur Menschen beleidigen !


----------



## Kehlas (20. Februar 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf, ihr scheint es nicht zu rallen, bei manchen Leuten glaube ich, dass sie nur die Überschrift lesen und dann direkt ihre Antwort schreiben ohne sich durchzulesen was vorher geschrieben wurde. Als ob man beim Gearcheck ohne Gearscore in TBC sehen konnte wieviel "Skill" derjenige hat, das stellt sich letzlichendlich so oder so immer nur in der Instanz raus, aber nach willst du aussortieren außer nach Gear? Wie SuperPepe nach seiner Art sich zu artikulieren? Bringt im Grunde nichts, weil WoW so einfach ist, dass auch Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind einen einzigen Satz ohne Fehler zu schreiben es mit genug Übung schaffen ihre 4 Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu drücken. Nach Achievements? Gut, macht bei bestimmten Achievements Sinn, die meisten helfen einem aber nicht weiter und eine endgültige Garantie gibt es genau wie beim Gearcheck nicht. Aber irgendwo muss man sich absichern, dass keine Leute mitkommen, die schlichtweg dämlich sind. Gestern war ich mit meinem Warrior im Dungeon Finder und hab da einen Hunter getroffen, dessen Brust mit Zaubermacht und MP5 Versehen war, Rücken und Hals hatten Defwertung drauf. Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn jemand richtig gesockelt und verzaubert ist und ne Gearscore von sagen wir mal 5000 hat, man in seiner Statistik sehen kann, dass er insgesamt schon 5x PDK gecleart hat dann sind das gute Indizien, nach denen man aussortieren kann bzw. wenn man erfolgreich sein will, muss.
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, mir kann keiner erzählen, dass es diese Umzieherei zu BC Gearchecks nicht gegeben hätte, die Leute haben regelmäßig Sachen mit zu viel Hit angezogen damit das vom Ilvl her höher aussieht. Jetzt hat es sich halt noch auf PvP Gear ausgeweitet, wer das AddOn aber benutzt und dazu noch einen IQ größer 5 hat kann damit einigermaßen umgehen.
> 
> Ihr regt euch ziemlich sicher nicht darüber auf, dass Leute NUR nach Gearscore gehen, ihr regt euch darüber auf, dass man mit Gearscore eure Ausrüstung ziemlich exakt bestimmen kann und ihr dadurch weniger mitgenommen werdet weil euer Gear und sehr wahrscheinlich auch euer Skill nicht so hoch sind, wie ihr es gerne hättet.





Muß der mehr oder weniger Recht geben.


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Februar 2010)

Kann man so oder so sehen. Mit nem Gearscore von 5600 sollte man als DD schon in der Lage sein, mind.8k dps zu machen.
11,5k Trashgrp und 9,5k Boss dps sind doch nix besonderes in ICC 25, oder seh ich das falsch?

Wichtiger als GS,Gearcheck oder ähnliches, ist aber ein ganz anderes Addon. Hirn. Das gibts auch schon ein bisschen länger.


----------



## Kehlas (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube GS ist gut wenn man in raids geht wo 0815 bosse stehen die im grunde nix machen als draufhämmern (Flickwerk usw.). Wo wirklich niemand was anderes machen muss als seine (je nach klasse) 4-5 knöpfe zu drücken. Oder vielleicht osgar ein makro das nacheinander alle fähigkeiten benutzt, man muss also nur noch eine taste im sekundentakt kaputthämmern!
> 
> Aber für alle anderen dürfte GS ziemlich nutzlos sein. Ich geb zu, ich habs net, ich weiß nicht genau wie man des pushen kann, aber ich nehm an mit verzauberungen oder steinen kann man des hochpushen, und dann müssens ja noch nichmal die richtigen sein.
> 
> ...



Mit deiner Aussage hast du bewiesen , das du wirklich kein Gearscore nutzt. Denn beim Gearscore werden werder Vz noch Sockelsteine mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Februar 2010)

Ich erfüll meinen GS Wert für die netten Raidleiter die darauf bestehen 5k+ GS zu haben und Hand aufs Herz das ist nicht schwer.

Selbst mit meinem Schami bin ich auf knapp 4.8k Gs und das Equip ist unter aller Sau von dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Gearscore ist keinesfalls "Irgendein Upgefu**ter mist sondern es liefert eine Detaillierte Anzeige zur Ausrüstung
Die Leute verwenden es nur falsch


----------



## Kehlas (20. Februar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich erfüll meinen GS Wert für die netten Raidleiter die darauf bestehen 5k+ GS zu haben und Hand aufs Herz das ist nicht schwer.
> 
> Selbst mit meinem Schami bin ich auf knapp 4.8k Gs und das Equip ist unter aller Sau von dem
> 
> ...




Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Gearscore sagt nur etwas über den Equipstand aus, aber nichts aber auch rein gar nichts über die Fähigkeiten des Spielers dahinter. Und kommt mir nicht mit dem Spruch " Ja bei dem Gearstand muß der Spieler ja was geleistet haben und auch was drauf haben". Falsch ! Wer Gildenintern raidet wird auch oft mit " durchgeschleift " und kommt so auch zu Equip. Somit ist GS nur ein Anhaltpunkt der nichts weiter aussagt, als das der Spieler mit dem enstprechenden Equip rein theoretisch, ich betonte REIN THEORETISCH die Chance hat in dieser oder jener Raidinstanz zu bestehen !


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch ziemlich sicher nicht darüber auf, dass Leute NUR nach Gearscore gehen, ihr regt euch darüber auf, dass man mit Gearscore eure Ausrüstung ziemlich exakt bestimmen kann und ihr dadurch weniger mitgenommen werdet weil euer Gear und sehr wahrscheinlich auch euer Skill nicht so hoch sind, wie ihr es gerne hättet.



Ich rege mich nicht auf, ich äußere lediglich warum ich glaube das es recht unnötig ist.



Kehlas schrieb:


> Mit deiner Aussage hast du bewiesen , das du wirklich kein Gearscore nutzt. Denn beim Gearscore werden werder Vz noch Sockelsteine mit eingerechnet.



Wie ja schon erwähnt ich nutze es wirklich nicht, aber danke für den hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (20. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich halte nix von dem addon ich hab mein schamie voll t9 eqipt mit guten pdk sachen und hc sachen und der kommt auf 4,9k gs weils mir jmd gesagt hat den ich gefragt hab deswegen wird mein schammie net in icc mitgenommen weil angeblich zu low ist die leute achten gar ent mehr auf gear check oder sowas sondern nur noch auf ne zahl die irgend ein bescheurtes pc programm ausspuckt der macher dieses addons ist das letzte das ist das einziege addon das mich bis jetzt so aufgeregt hat und wünsche mir das es gelöscht vernichtet und aus dem spiel und iternet verbant wird



Nur kurz vorweg: Wer einen Spruch wie "Wen Der Klügere Nachgibt Dan Regiert Die Dumheit" in seinem Titel trägt, sollte auch dafür sorgen, daß diese einfache Implikation nicht gleich 10 (!) Fehler birgt, sonst macht man sich entweder lächerlich oder gibt sich für den "Regierenden" aus - zumal, wenn die sonstige Schreibweise des Titeltragenden eher dazu geeignet ist, die Aussage nicht ironisierend, sondern bestätigend wahrzunehmen.

Ansonsten: Keine Sau hier würde einen Menschen mit blauem Equip (ca. GS 3000) für Icc mitnehmen. 

Die GS-Zahl sagt im Prinzip aus, für welchen Raid ein Rnd-Teilnehmer geeignet ist. "Gearscore" besteht aber nicht nur im Anzeigen einer Zahl, sondern zeigt auch an, welches tatsächliches Equip der "Bewerber" trägt und welche _Erfolge_ er in Raidhinsicht bisher erreicht hat (merkwürdigerweise erwähnt das in "Gearscore"-Diskussionen kaum jemand).

Natürlich weiß niemand, ob der "GS5500"-Equipte sein Handwerk versteht. Das weiß ich auch bei Frisch-80-ern nicht. 

Die Fähigkeit, seinen Char zu spielen, nimmt nicht beim zunehmenden Gearscore ab - genausowenig wie eine hohe DPS-Zahl für einen "Movementkrüppel" bürgt. Wenn mir ein "Gearscore" anzeigt, wie oft derjenige Char einen Encounter gelegt hat (Ach! Wurde das in der Diskussion um das ganz böse "GS" gar nicht erwähnt, daß dieses AddOn mir neben der expliziten Anzeige der Ausrüstungsgegenstände genau das anzeigt - und sogar Minus-Punkte für PvP-Equip vergibt?), wen werde ich als Raidleiter da wählen? 

Den "blauen" Char ohne jede Raiderfahrung in Naxx und Ulduar oder denjenigen mit 5 Durchgängen (= 100 %) in jedem vorherigem Raid inklusive der Zahl?

Ich persönlich habe 4 Monate Pause gemacht. War danach "GS" ein Problem auf dem Server "Gilneas"? Ich bin nicht einmal danach gefragt worden! Selbst auf meine Bewerbung mit dem Inhalt "Ich habe lange pausiert, muß also erst in die Raids wieder hereinfinden" habe ich Raid-Gruppen gefunden - und bin seitdem mit denselben Leuten in einer Stamm, ohne die Gilde zu wechseln. 

Wer sich über "GS" aufregt, der kann nach meiner subjektiven Erfahrung einfach nix oder ist auf einem sehr schrägen Server. Trotz der 4-monatigen Pause hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, Anschluß zu finden oder meinen Ruf zu erneuern, um regelmäßig mitgenommen zu werden (bei dem ersten Raid nach der Pause sprang gleich eine "Gilden-Allianz" 'raus), obwohl mein "GS" weit unter 5.5k lag (und es ist auch heute nur auf 5 k. Das reicht für alles bis auf ICC - was ich nur mit der Gilde wahrnehme).

Wie eingangs gesagt: Ein Frisch-80er, der nix kann, "leistet" immer noch weniger als ein hoch-equipter Spieler, der nix kann. Wenn ich die Auswahl zwischen den beiden habe, wen nehme ich dann wohl? Und von mehr Auswahl bzw. "Qualifikation" kann ich bei der Vorauswahl nicht ausgehen, wenn ich einen Rnd-Raid zusammenstelle (und wer sich in der Rnd gut gemacht hat, der hat in der Regel keine Probleme mehr, wie ich zumindest auf meinem Server feststellen kann, weil ich dort mehr Einladungen habe, als ich wahrnehmen kann).


----------



## Zazuu (20. Februar 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Doch, habe ich. Du schreibst, dass man optimal gesockelt haben muss, die Items für die jeweilige Skillung passen etc.pp. Ist auch alles richtig soweit. Dies ist aber alles eingeleitet mit "Obwohl mein GS niedriger ist als der von meinen Kollegen, fahr ich mehr DPS".
> 
> Du unterstellst in diesem Moment deinen Gildenkollegen, dass sie trotz höherem GS irgendwas falsch machen müssen, weil du mehr DPS fährst. Und ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die möglicherweise ebenso alles beherzigen, was du aufgezählt hast, und trotz höherem GS nicht mehr fahren KÖNNEN. Wenn sie die selbe Klasse wie du spielen, dann kann man schon eher in den Bereich Skillung, Sockelung etc. schauen. Aber pauschal ist die Aussage "Trotz niedrigerem GS fahr ich mehr" nichts wert.
> 
> Kurzum: Wenn du der Meinung bist, GS sagt nicht viel aus - ist richtig. Die Argumentation dazu nun mit DPS zu untermauern, passt allerdings auch nicht.



Was für ein Totaler Quatsch...
Die Klassen sind alle Ausbalanciert, dafür hat blizz schon gesorgt sonst wäre es ja alles unfair.
Ich sags nochmal... Man muss alles aus seiner Klasse raushollen können...
Das heißt die Fähigkeiten des Charakters optimal 
kombinieren zu können. Und auch das Verwenden der richtigen Fähigkeiten zur richtigen Zeit um auf 
die gegebene Situation möglichst geschickt zu reagieren.
Wenn ein Spieler das nicht kann fährt er halt weniger DPS, stellt sich vlt sogar so dumm, passt nicht auf und liegt dann mit der fresse auf denn Boden.
Dann bringt dir dein GS auch nichts.
Und von wegen DPS ist nicht alles...
Wie willst du ohne Damage jemanden killen? Qo
Wenn du das kannst dann sag mal bescheid, macht mir das farmen wesentlich leichter.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Februar 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Was für ein Totaler Quatsch...
> Die Klassen sind alle Ausbalanciert, dafür hat blizz schon gesorgt sonst wäre es ja alles unfair.
> Ich sags nochmal... Man muss alles aus seiner Klasse raushollen können...
> Das heißt die Fähigkeiten des Charakters optimal
> ...



Du spielst noch nicht lange, oder? Wenn alles so super ausbalanciert ist, wieso gibt es seit Classic regelmäßig kleine und große Änderungen an den Klassen zwischen den Addons? Wäre doch deiner Meinung nach gar nicht nötig. Und schon kommen die nächsten Änderungen auf uns zu. Ich sag dir was, solange PvE und PvP Talente nicht getrennt behandelt werden, wird es NIE Balance in WoW geben.

Aber ich merke schon, dass du gar nicht auf meine Argumente eingegangen bist. Dann halt dich halt weiter für das Optimum, unterstell anderen, die eigentlich auch alles richtig machen, dass sie trotz höherem GS anscheinend zu blöd sind. 

Und beherzige bitte mal deinen eigenen Tipp an mich, nämlich gründlicher zu lesen! Denn ich habe geschrieben, DPS ist nicht alles, und nicht, dass DPS unwichtig ist. 

Beispiel: Eventuell muss man sich zu oft bewegen, während man z.B. als Melee am Mob stehen und alles raushämmern kann. Da hat der Fernkämpfer vielleicht einen höheren Gearscore als der Melee, hat am Ende weniger DPS als der Melee und trotzdem hat der Fernkämpfer alles perfekt gespielt inklusive die bestmögliche Sockelung etc. an Bord. Verstehst du vielleicht jetzt, worauf ich hinauswollte? Deswegen kann ich nicht sagen, "Ha, der Fernkämpfer hat einen höheren GS wie ich und macht weniger DPS. L2P Fernkämpfer". Das aber hast du indirekt mit deinem Ursprungsbeitrag ausgesagt.


----------



## SulTaNkx (20. Februar 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Was für ein Totaler Quatsch...
> Die Klassen sind alle Ausbalanciert, dafür hat blizz schon gesorgt sonst wäre es ja alles unfair.
> Ich sags nochmal... Man muss alles aus seiner Klasse raushollen können...
> Das heißt die Fähigkeiten des Charakters optimal
> ...



du kannst auch wenn du 3k dps fährst und der andere dd 4k dps 
trozdem mehr schaden gemacht haben ............ 
dps ist ein richtwert mehr nicht


----------



## Zazuu (20. Februar 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Du spielst noch nicht lange, oder? Wenn alles so super ausbalanciert ist, wieso gibt es seit Classic regelmäßig kleine und große Änderungen an den Klassen zwischen den Addons? Wäre doch deiner Meinung nach gar nicht nötig. Und schon kommen die nächsten Änderungen auf uns zu. Ich sag dir was, solange PvE und PvP Talente nicht getrennt behandelt werden, wird es NIE Balance in WoW geben.
> 
> Aber ich merke schon, dass du gar nicht auf meine Argumente eingegangen bist. Dann halt dich halt weiter für das Optimum, unterstell anderen, die eigentlich auch alles richtig machen, dass sie trotz höherem GS anscheinend zu blöd sind.
> 
> ...



Über das Thema können wir noch stunden lang rum diskutieren.
ich Spiel seid der open Beta und ich halte mich nicht für das Optimum aber wenn andere alles richtig machen( perfekt gesockelt etc.)
Und ich trotzdem 2-3k dps mehr mache, ist das dann wirklich ein kleiner fehler die bei der Balancierung (Die regelmäßig geändert und bearbeitet wird um die Fehler zu beheben damit die klassen alle im Balance bleiben) ?
Nein, das ist für mich zeichen das man sein cha. nicht beherrscht und nicht[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Fähig ist die Fähigkeiten seines Charakter optimal 
kombinieren zu können.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klar müssen sich manche mehr bewegen wo man in der Zeit kein dmg raushauen kann, aber das kommt doch auch immer abwechselnd vor. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mal bewegen sich die Range DD mehr, mal die Melees.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kann trotzdem nicht sein das man denn ganzen Raid über 2-3k DPS weniger als der Rest macht...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


SulTaNkx schrieb:


> du kannst auch wenn du 3k dps fährst und der andere dd 4k dps
> trozdem mehr schaden gemacht haben ............
> dps ist ein richtwert mehr nicht



 Wenn ein anderer bei einem Boss Kampf 4K DPS macht und ich 3K (+/-).Das denn ganzen Kampf lang..Wer hat mehr Damage gemacht? Wofür braucht man dann so ein Meter, wenn es für nichts gut ist?[/font]


----------



## Bullock_ (20. Februar 2010)

Nun, das lustige an Gearscore ist, dass sich im Grunde genommen Zwei Fronten bilden.

Auf der einen Seite stehen die Raider, die viel und Erfolgreich im Endcontent raiden und dementsprechend gute Ausrüstung besitzen. Folgerichtig bekommen sie von Gearscore einen hohen Wert zugewiesen und damit gleich weit erkennbar als "Profi" ausgewiesen werden. Diese Leute sind in der Regel diejenigen, die den Nutzen und die Richtigkeit von Gearscore immer preisen. Warum auch nicht? Jemand, der einen lobpreist, ja durch farbige Zahlen sogar beweihräuchert, dem will man ja nicht widersprechen.

Auf der anderen Seite stehen diejenigen, die diese hohen Zahlen eben nicht haben und vom Tool dies metaphorisch auf die Eselsmütze geschrieben bekommen, auf das jeder sehen kann, welchen geringen (Ausrüstungs(!)-)Wert man hat. Diese Personen ärgert es verständlicherweise, dass sie vom Tool als "schlechter" abgestempelt werden und wollen dieses (Vor-)Urteil anfechten. An und für sich haben diese Personen damit auch Recht - ein höherer Gearscore macht einen nicht zu einem besseren Spieler. Es wird hierbei immer wieder hervorgehoben, dass Gearscore nur die Ausrüstung anzeige, nicht aber den Skill einer Person.
Ich frage an dieser Stelle: War das denn vor Gearscore anders? Gearscore zeigt im Grunde genommen nur den Durchschnitt der Ausrüstung an, also im Prinzip das, was man sieht, wenn man einen Spieler einfach nur betrachtet, nur stark vereinfacht. Selbstredend kann man bei einem Itemdurchschnitt keine Berücksichtigung der Optimalität der Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine und der Rüstung als solcher erwarten, aber es gibt schon einmal einen groben Überblick über die gesamte Rüstung. Für den direkten Überblick über die Ausrüstung muss man die betreffende Person immer noch betrachten, nur um sicherzustellen, dass der Tank nicht im PvP-Gear vorspricht, aber es grenzt schon stark an Inkompetenz, die Qualität der Ausrüstung lediglich am Gearscore festzumachen und die Personen nach diesem einen Wert auszusieben. Aber genau dazu verleitet es die Raidleiter.

Aber wo ist denn nun der Skill der Person? Gearscore sieht ihn nicht. Ähnliche Programme ebenfalls nicht. Man kann ihn selbst bei genauster Betrachtung der Rüstung einer Person nicht erkennen, da man nicht weiss, wo die Ausrüstung herkommt. Wurde die Person von der Gilde durchgeschleift? Ist sie ein Ninjalooter? Oder hat sie sich ihre Ausrüstung selbst durch Eigeninitiative erspielt? Man kann in WoW anhand der Kleidung einer Person absolut nichts von seinem Skill erkennen. Das war auch schon vor Gearscore der Fall.
Stimmt die Sockelung? Die VZs? Das kann auch aus nem Guide kommen. Oder der Kumpel hat Tipps gegeben. Oder der Char ist nur gekauft. Auch hier kein Zeichen von Können. Ist hier etwas suboptimal oder gar vollkommen falsch, so zeigt dies, dass die Person sich mit ihrer Ausrüstung offenbar nicht auskennt.
Ist die Ausrüstung optimal, sagt das jedoch nichts über das Können der Person aus. Man kann auch Rechengenie sein und jedes Gem, jede VZ, jedes Item optimal ausreizen und im Getümmel des Bosskampfes dennoch den Überblick verlieren.

Man kann an der Ausrüstung einer Person nicht ihr Können festmachen. Das Können sieht man nur daran, wie betreffende Person spielt.
Doch das Problem bei Randoms ist es ja, dass man i.d.R. niemanden kennt. Man kennt nicht den Spielstil der einzelnen Personen. Man sieht nur, welche Werkzeugen ihnen zur Verfügung stehen. Und grade diese Unmessbarkeit des Könnens führt dazu, dass Können bei der Suche nach Mitgliedern für Random-Raids ausgeklammert wird. Es ist nicht zu erfassen, also geht man stillschweigend davon aus, dass alle Personen gleich viel draufhaben. Nun bleibt nur der Unterschied der Ausrüstung. Wenn zwei Personen gleich viel können, so ist es ausschlaggebend, welche Werkzeuge einem zur Verfügung stehen. Mit einer Axt kann man besser Bäume fällen als mit einem Taschenmesser, vorrausgesetzt, beide Personen verfügen über die gleiche Ausbildung und körperliche Verfassung.

Eben auf dieses Skillargument setzen zumeist jede aus der Fraktion mit niedrigerem Gearscore. Man muss sich nur diesen Thread durchlesen. Überall wimmelt es von Vergleichen, dass Personen mit schlechterer Ausrüstung mehr Schaden fahren/ besser Tanken / effizienter Heilen könnten als Personen mit Endgame-Rüstung. Andererseits wird jenen mit hoher Ausrüstung immer unterstellt, nicht spielen zu können, um auf diese Weise das Gearscore-Argument auszuhebeln. In der Regel sind diese Argumente lediglich verallgemeinerte Einzelbeispiele, deren einzige Existenzberechtigung die ist, behaupten zu können, man sei besser als der Andere. Dies ist analog zum Verhalten der Gegenseite, welche behauptet, sie sei besser, weil ihre Ausrüstung besser ist.

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Guten Spieler und einem schlechten Spieler ist und bleibt jedoch das Können. Und das ist leider der Faktor, der nicht zu erfassen ist. Und, genau betrachtet, ist das Können in einer Diskussion wie dieser vollkommen irrelevant. Denn es geht um Gearscore.

Gearscore hat i.d.R. drei Bereiche, in denen es Angewendet wird: Beim Posen in Dalaran, beim Diskriminieren in Heros und beim Aufstellen von Random Raids. Und nur letzteres ist hier von Relevanz. Denn wer Random geht, der interessiert sich nur für Items. Wer allein wegen des tollen Spielgefühls raidet, der sucht sich über kurz oder lang eine Gilde zum entspannten Raiden. Und wer Items will, der will zumeist auch die Chancen erhöhen, dass er es bekommt. Schließlich sind die Dropchancen schon recht gering und hinzu kommt noch, dass im Gegensatz zu gildeninternen Raids nicht irgendwann jeder das Item hat und man an der Reihe ist. Random kann jedes Mal jemand dabei sein, der das Item braucht. Von daher muss man auf eine legale Weise (nein, nicht ninjalooten) sicherstellen, dass einem das Item beim Drop auch auf jeden Fall zukommt. Legal auch nur deshalb, damit man auch später noch raiden kann, ohne dass man gleich auf dem ganzen Server geächtet ist.

Bei 10er Raids hat sich über kurz oder lang der Klassenrun durchgesetzt, wodurch Items wie z.B. die T-Sets in Archavons Kammer problemlos ohne Umstände einer Person zugewiesen werden können - und ohne lästige Konkurrenz. Da man jedoch aufgrund nichtklassengebundener Items immer wieder in Situationen geraten kann, wo tatsächlich jemand von den lästigen Mitstreitern die Hand aufhält und Bedarf auf das Item anmelden könnte, muss dem entgegengewirkt werden. Grade in 25er Raids, wo man nicht so einfach jegliche anderen Spieler ausschließen kann, die der gleichen Klasse angehören und/oder die gleichen Rüstungen/Waffen benötigen, braucht man eine totsichere Methode, die anderen Spieler vom relevanten Loot ausschließen zu können, ohne dass sie stört.

Die Lösung dieses Problems liegt schlicht und ergreifen darin, nur die Personen mitzunehmen, die die entsprechenden Items oder etwas vergleichbares/höherwertigeres bereits besitzen und einem den Loot daher nicht streitig machen. Und in diese Lücke greift Gearscore. Denn wer sich die ganzen Gearscore-Forderungen für z.B. PdK anguckt, der erkennt, dass der in der Regel angeforderte Durchschnittsitemlevel eine Stufe über dem liegt, der in der Instant droppt! Auf diese Weise kann man all jene, die potentiell Bedarf hätten sauber rausfiltern und bei dem Rest noch auf spezielle Items schauen, um die Truppe fertigzustellen. Denn was nützt es einem, wenn ein Spieler sein Ausrüstungsdefizit durch Können wettmacht, dafür einem aber das lang ersehnte Item wegwürfelt?

Letztenendes ist Gearscore nur die nächste Generation des subjektiven Gearchecks. Man kann die Werkzeuge der Personen ausmerzen, doch der dahinterstehende Opportunismus bleibt bestehen. Und ja: Es gab ihn auch schon vor WotLK...


----------



## Latharíl (22. Februar 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Über das Thema können wir noch stunden lang rum diskutieren.
> ich Spiel seid der open Beta und ich halte mich nicht für das Optimum aber wenn andere alles richtig machen( perfekt gesockelt etc.)
> Und ich trotzdem 2-3k dps mehr mache, ist das dann wirklich ein kleiner fehler die bei der Balancierung (Die regelmäßig geändert und bearbeitet wird um die Fehler zu beheben damit die klassen alle im Balance bleiben) ?
> Nein, das ist für mich zeichen das man sein cha. nicht beherrscht und nicht[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Fähig ist die Fähigkeiten seines Charakter optimal
> ...



oha hier lebt einer im fantasieland...
also ich als caster fahr konstant weniger dps als die melees...vor allem bei bossen wie fauldarm oder saurfang...und warum? richtig, weil ich mich bewegen und switchen muss...ich hab aber den höheren gearscore als der schlechteste melee, bin bestmöglichst gesockelt und trotzdem macht er mehr dps als ich...

und balancing...dat jibbet nich...nich so wie dus hier gern hinstellst...sonst würd ein pala einen stoffi nich mir nichts dir nichts mal komplett zerlegen o.ä. 

merke: melees->more dps bei bossen, bei denen ranges switchen oder laufen müssen
            ranges->more dps bei bossen wie emalon mit der lilalustigen nova, bei denen sie einfach irgendwo stehen bleiben können


----------



## pzzL (22. Februar 2010)

Jetzt erst bemerkt? Bist ja n ganz schnellen o.O


----------



## c0bRa (22. Februar 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite stehen die Raider, die viel und Erfolgreich im Endcontent raiden und dementsprechend gute Ausrüstung besitzen. Folgerichtig bekommen sie von Gearscore einen hohen Wert zugewiesen und damit gleich weit erkennbar als "Profi" ausgewiesen werden. Diese Leute sind in der Regel diejenigen, die den Nutzen und die Richtigkeit von Gearscore immer preisen. Warum auch nicht? Jemand, der einen lobpreist, ja durch farbige Zahlen sogar beweihräuchert, dem will man ja nicht widersprechen.


Falsch! GS ist einfach nur eine nichtssagende Zahl. Es sagt nichts über das Charverständnis aus, nichts über die Skillung und dem dazugehörigen Equipp, es ist einfach eine Zahl, die sich mit wachsender Höhe einem gefährlich wirkendem Rot nähert... 

Die die viel und erfolgreich im Content raiden, kennen vielmehr die Leute/Gilden des Servers und wissen, wen sie ruhigen Gewissens mitnehmen können und seine Klasse beherrscht und von wem/welcher Gilde man lieber die Finger lässt... Und ja, man kann auch als externer einer nicht-raidenden Gilde durchaus einen Raid finden, wo man mit und sich beweisen kann...

Grüße, ein Roter...


----------



## Shelong (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20100222

:-)


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (22. Februar 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Damals zu BC Zeiten war das einfacher - da gab es höchstens mal ne Random für Kara, alles danach war nicht, da bei den meisten das EQ und PreQ gefehlt hat. Sowas konntest du nur in ner Gilde machen.



Nö, damals ging auf Madmortem auch BT random (sogar mit Illidan kill), SCC, Eye und Hyal.
Und ich war in dieser Gruppe oft dabei trotz Kara/Zul`aman Items, habe dies auch durch können/movement wettgemacht.


----------



## Shedex (23. Februar 2010)

ähm auf denn server Ashaza <--- falsch geschrieben wayne ähm wird nur der gs gespämmt hier gs für dies hier gs für das das ist sowas von krass das hab ich noch nie gesehen macht euch da ein lvl 1 char besten ally wird nur gespämmt macht /join lfg und lest da ist gs so wichtig wie wasser und brot 


mfg Jimbei/âcê/yuffiê Zirkel


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,Letzte mal haben die Leute Gesucht für ICC 25 mit Gearscore 5,5.
Ich meinte nuras man den Wert erst erhalte wenn man Items aus der selben Ini Besitzt.

Die Leute sollten viel mehr an ihre Wipe Resistance und Skill arbeiten.
Was zeichnet ein guten Spieler aus? Den Gearscore,Das Equip oder eher das spielerische können?

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Bullock_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf der einen Seite stehen die Raider, die viel und Erfolgreich im Endcontent raiden und dementsprechend gute Ausrüstung besitzen. Folgerichtig bekommen sie von Gearscore einen hohen Wert zugewiesen und damit gleich weit erkennbar als "Profi" ausgewiesen werden. Diese Leute sind in der Regel diejenigen, die den Nutzen und die Richtigkeit von Gearscore immer preisen. Warum auch nicht? Jemand, der einen lobpreist, ja durch farbige Zahlen sogar beweihräuchert, dem will man ja nicht widersprechen.
> ...



Da muss ich ja gar nix mehr schreiben, da reicht ein /signed ^^

btw: Obwohl ich ebenfalls ein "roter" bin wie das hier genannt wurde hasse ich dieses GS Gelaber im /2 langsam und das obwohl ich da nu nirgendwo Probleme hab mitzukommen.


----------



## Zazuu (24. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> oha hier lebt einer im fantasieland...
> also ich als caster fahr konstant weniger dps als die melees...vor allem bei bossen wie fauldarm oder saurfang...und warum? richtig, weil ich mich bewegen und switchen muss...ich hab aber den höheren gearscore als der schlechteste melee, bin bestmöglichst gesockelt und trotzdem macht er mehr dps als ich...
> 
> und balancing...dat jibbet nich...nich so wie dus hier gern hinstellst...sonst würd ein pala einen stoffi nich mir nichts dir nichts mal komplett zerlegen o.ä.
> ...



Was ein unsinn, der einziege der in ner Phantasiewelt lebt bist du...
Vonwegen nicht ausbalaciert.
Les mein Text bitte nochmal, vorallem das..

"Klar müssen sich manche mehr bewegen wo man in der Zeit kein dmg raushauen kann, aber das kommt doch auch immer abwechselnd vor. 
Mal bewegen sich die Range DD mehr, mal die Melees.
Kann trotzdem nicht sein das man denn ganzen Raid über 2-3k DPS weniger als der Rest macht..."


----------

